# Ashy's Oathbound Campaign, IC [ARCHIVED]



## Ashy (Aug 10, 2004)

[smallcaps][SIZE=-2]*
NEW IC thread
NEW OOC thread
OLD OOC thread
RG thread
*[/SIZE][/smallcaps]

Darkness surrounds and envelops you.

You lie on your backs, but are somehow suspended in mid-air; small puffs of what seem to be cinnamon-tinged winds cross over you, tickling your nose and causing your entire body to weave and bob like a beacon in a dark harbor.  All within and without you seems wholly good and right – it seems like where you are now is exactly where you should be.

To your ears comes a voice, aged but strong and carried on yet another breeze that smells faintly of cinnamon, sweet and pleasing yet tinged with an unfinished and raw edge.  This voice is familiar to each of you, yet you cannot place it at this moment.

“Tol’Mara is doomed…  Half of our world languishes and wallows in darkness, both literal and spiritual; but this course began long before the Enemy reached up into the heavens and snuffed out one of our twin suns.  From the blackened side of the globe pour forth legions of abominative armies; foul creatures the likes of which should have never been conceived.  They stream into our lighted realms and spill the blood of our people, sow their foul and perverted seed amongst our kind, and enslave all who do not fall beneath their claws, their steel, or their sorcery.  So much blood has been spilled…so much….blood…”

The voice pauses for a moment, and for the first time, a tinge of sorrow intrudes into your sanctified, sacred places; for a moment you experience a wave of horrific sadness so intense that it can barely be comprehended.  Then, the emotion is gone and you find yourself wondering if you imagined it in the first place.

The voice continues.

“Now, the Enemy has begun to rifle its accursed fingers through the hearts, minds, and souls of all good folk and the very tenements of what has so long bound us together are beginning to crumble.  War wages on every border, social anarchy flares forth from the most meager spark of conflict or disagreement, brother strangles brother over a scrap of bread or a scrap of respect.  We are becoming something that is little more than animalistic, devouring our own innards from within while the true Beast strips away our flesh from without, and dining on our entire beings at its leisure.

All of these things are well known to each of you, for you have lived through them.  You have seen these horrors and atrocities take place in your own time.  No one should be forced to see such things happen, especially to their own beloved people: their mothers, their fathers, their brothers and sisters.  We have known, for centuries, how the Enemy, always striking from outside, has managed to embolden its forces in our world: they wait and watch, snatching the most powerful of our heroes from our world’s embrace when they could most aid us in the fight.  Rarely do these heroes return, but when they do, they are merely shadows of their former selves: little more than lost, forlorn husks that desire nothing more than to return to the accursed realm in which they were cursed.  Always these departures and arrivals are heralded by the same two similarities: their utterly unpredictability and the black flocks of ungodly birds which consume the souls of those they ensnare.”

Familiarity echoes in your mind: you have all heard tales of these black flocks and of their ability to snatch up folk, both common and extraordinary, without provocation or warning.  Red rage simmers on the edge of your mind, slowly growing into a massive haze that obscures and engulfs everything around you.  Gone is the sensation of peace and harmony that cocooned you mere moments ago – now, all is red…

…red infinity…

The voice returns, and a measure of pride and strength is there now, adding the tang of steel to the cinnamon.  “Those times are gone.  Through much trial, toil, pain and sacrifice we have discovered a way; a way to send you, our selected champions, into the realm of the Enemy to do the same to them that they have done to us – we must take the fight to them.  This is the task that lies before you: discover the secrets and weakness of the Enemy (should they have any; for we feel that in their realm surely they are not so guarded) and exploit those secrets and weaknesses if you can, and find a way to tell us of the same.  We do not know if you will be able to return to us and if you can, we cannot tell you how, this is something that you, as well, must discover.  Know that you are our selected champions and that the decision to choose you was not made lightly.  We have placed our faith in each of you…we must…for if you fail, we are all doomed.”

The voice fades quickly, and the red infinity in your mind’s eye intensifies, growing more real and more three-dimensional.  The landscape around you merges and flows into flowing, fluid smooth shapes of red.  Slowly, as if your eyes were adjusting to a bright light, these amorphous, moving contours merge into the gentle rolling profiles of sand dunes.

Blood red sand dunes that stretch in every direction as far as the eye can see.  Far off in the distance, the red of the dunes bleeds outwards and upwards in a shimmering wave of heat towards the breathtaking sky of a vibrantly setting sun.  Your eyes have perceived all of these things before, but here, in this place – all of them seem somehow more real…more vibrant and defined.  The red, which is in fact made up of endless varying hues of red, is the most beautiful color you have ever seen.  The sweat that seeps from your pours is an extraordinary feeling, each droplet like a tiny symphony of feeling upon your skin.  The sunset and the colors in the sky are utterly mind-boggling and for a long time you simply cannot find the words to express what you are seeing and feeling.

A slight breeze, tinged with the coolness of a coming night in the desert, blows across your sweat-laden bodies and shakes your mind from its forced reverie.  In this slight moment of clarity, you realize one thing:

You have arrived upon the Forge, the home-world of the Enemy, and you are intruders.  You do not expect a warm welcome…

_OOC: Welcome to the Forge, albeit not the way you expected, I bet.    Your characters are a hand-picked group of saviors each selected for your special talents and gifts.  You have known and trained together for the majority of your lives and each of you knows (for the most part) the capabilities, weaknesses and usual strategies used by the other.  I will allow you to section off certain areas of your character as private knowledge, but you must indicate those areas on your character write-up as such, everything else will be considered general knowledge among the group.

Please note that there is no reason to alter your backgrounds in anyway.  Consider them accurate, it was after the events which you have posted that you were “drafted” and began training with this group (which resulted in the bulk of your listed experience points, by the way).  If we like, we can fill in these historical gaps with flashbacks (and maybe even side adventures) later.  

Your knowledge of the Forge is, while by no means extensive, more so than the knowledge that most seeds have upon their arrival, however, this knowledge has been gleaned from those that sent your from your home-world, and that same knowledge has been somewhat altered by centuries of conflict with the Enemy as well as the passage of time itself.  Each character gains the skill Knowledge (the Forge), which is based on your Intelligence or Wisdom, which ever is higher.  You can use this skill to essentially query me for information about the world that your character wants to know.  Also, for the most part, anything that is generally considered player knowledge from the book will very likely be known by your characters.  Use your best judgment on this, and rest assured that I will call you on it if you step out of bounds with this “general knowledge of the Forge”.

You are a pseudo-military organization, under the head of the church of Pelor from the world of Tol’Mara.  Your undisputed party leader is Kiera and the second-in-command is Xerxes.

See below for a pic that kinda gives you an idea of what your characters are looking at..._


----------



## Ashy (Aug 16, 2004)

OOC: Bump back to the top - sorry about the delay, gang, but a hurricane prevented me from posting.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 16, 2004)

Tristan rasied his arms to remove his helmet and gazed around at their new surroundings.  He cradled the helm in his right arm and swept the metal-clad fingers of his left hand through his sweat laden hair, brushing it out of his eyes.  He slowly turned in a circle, taking in the endless sea of red sand, looking for any feature to break the monotony.  It was a breathtaking vista, to be sure, but also somewhat chilling.  He turned to face the others, particularly their fearless leader.

"I think it is safe to assume that we have arrived.  Now where do we go from here?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

((OOC: Ok, utilizing my new Knowlege; The Forge skill (PS, how many ranks do we have on it?) I'd like to see if I can determine which direction we _should_ go.  It will be an Intelligence skill for me, a +4 mod.  If we have absolutely no idea where we are (our method of transport was completely random and we have no idea what "desert" this might be) then Xerxes will suggest heading to the sunset.  He'll also look for signs of life (insect, tiny plant or otherwise) to see if those tale tell signs might tip him off to what desert he might be in... all in all, I guess we are lost ))

Xerxes, not wholly certain he should be "second in command" on this trip, looks to Kiera before speaking.  He then looks into the sky before smiling and saying, "You know, with all our study of "the enemy", I'd half expected it to stink when we got here. I'd certainly not expected such a lovely color of red."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

_OOC: Everyone has 10 ranks in their Knowledge (the Forge) skill.  You will be able to add ranks as long as you are here, but not on Tol'Mara, as this skill represents the height of knowledge about the Forge on your home world._


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan rasied his arms to remove his helmet and gazed around at their new surroundings.  He cradled the helm in his right arm and swept the metal-clad fingers of his left hand through his sweat laden hair, brushing it out of his eyes.  He slowly turned in a circle, taking in the endless sea of red sand, looking for any feature to break the monotony.  It was a breathtaking vista, to be sure, but also somewhat chilling.  He turned to face the others, particularly their fearless leader.
> 
> "I think it is safe to assume that we have arrived.  Now where do we go from here?"




As Tristan spins around in a circle, scanning the horizon, he notices first that there is not one sun, but two setting in the distance.  This second sun is much smaller (about a third of the size, in fact) and much dimmer than the yellow one; it is also blood red.  Apparently, the shimmering waves of blistering heat rising from the blood-red sands, along with a combined effect of the piercing glare of the setting yellow sun and the red-tinged sky made this smaller run extremely difficult to see.

Second, he notices that on the horizon opposite the setting suns, in an area where the sky darkens from blood red to dark maroon (so dark, in fact, that it is almost black), a rim of blue has appeared.  A moon, as blue as a sapphire ocean, is rising.

Somehow, Tristan knows the names of these heavenly bodies.  In his mind, the names rise to the forefront of his thoughts, as if unbidden.  The large yellow sun is Crux, and its smaller, blushing brother is known as Storm.  The blue moon is named Anahita, as well as commonly, the water moon.  Tristan knows as well that there is another moon, Zadkiel, but he does not see it anywhere upon the horizon.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Ok, utilizing my new Knowlege; The Forge skill (PS, how many ranks do we have on it?) I'd like to see if I can determine which direction we _should_ go.  It will be an Intelligence skill for me, a +4 mod.  If we have absolutely no idea where we are (our method of transport was completely random and we have no idea what "desert" this might be) then Xerxes will suggest heading to the sunset.  He'll also look for signs of life (insect, tiny plant or otherwise) to see if those tale tell signs might tip him off to what desert he might be in... all in all, I guess we are lost ))
> 
> Xerxes, not wholly certain he should be "second in command" on this trip, looks to Kiera before speaking.  He then looks into the sky before smiling and saying, "You know, with all our study of "the enemy", I'd half expected it to stink when we got here. I'd certainly not expected such a lovely color of red."




Xerxes: 



Spoiler



While you have no idea of where you are, you do notice something unusual.  As you scan the landscape, looking for any sign of life, you begin to pick up slight traces of movement here and there.  Small spiky lizards, nearly the color of the sand, poke their heads out of what can only be very tiny burrows.  They test the air with their jagged, forked tongues and then, *every single one of them*, heads off down the dune towards the slowly rising blue moon...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

Kiera gaze passes between the two men, Tristan to her right and Xerxes to her left, then after lingering for a moment slips on towards Julian and Baja then out to the rolling dunes.  A stray ringlet of golden hair mingles with her vision scattering rays of light from the setting suns across her vision.  _May His Radiance scatter like the stars and show us the way._

Not taking her eyes from the orbs of fire sparkling across the landscape she speaks, the words almost a whisper, "These desert sands have forgotten much, let us not become a part of that history."









*OOC:*


Knowledge (the Forge) +14 to ascertain their whereabouts, important information about that whereabouts, related landmarks, in relation to other places; Survival +4 to get some solid directional bearing and observances of the natural reactions of the planet to the setting sun (animals, plants, etc.); this would all be good before she gives her advice to the group


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 17, 2004)

As he stands looking out at his surroundings, Julian is amazed by the brightness of the deserts sands. Nowhere in the traveles of his life had he seen such a thing. Remembering what he is here for he grasps his symbol of Heronious and reswears to stop this "enemy" or to die trying.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2004)

Quickly, Xerxes looks the opposite way of the rising moon and exclaims in a low but urgent and somewhat fearful voice, "Take cover!"  Xerxes looks around for any kind of cover and prepares to manifest Energy Wall.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 17, 2004)

Tristan snaps his neck back to look at Xerxes, spinning to face the same direction even as he goes into a crouch.  As he places his helm back on his head, he scans the horizon and hisses at Xerxes.

"What are we taking cover from?"


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

_OOC: There is not a great deal of cover, per se, here.  You are on a large sand dune (but not the largest by far) which affords you a good view of the landscape, but all you see are dunes as far as the eye can see.  There is lots of sand around, which can be used as cover, if one wanted to "dig in", so to speak...  FYI._


----------



## Ashy (Aug 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera gaze passes between the two men, Tristan to her right and Xerxes to her left, then after lingering for a moment slips on towards Julian and Baja then out to the rolling dunes.  A stray ringlet of golden hair mingles with her vision scattering rays of light from the setting suns across her vision.  _May His Radiance scatter like the stars and show us the way._
> 
> Not taking her eyes from the orbs of fire sparkling across the landscape she speaks, the words almost a whisper, "These desert sands have forgotten much, let us not become a part of that history."
> 
> ...




Kiera: 



Spoiler



You recall from one of your intensive studies with Father (the voice heard in the intro) a story that was relayed by a poor soul who had managed to return from the land of the Enemy.  He spoke of a massive desert with blood red sands - a war-torn land where the blood of a billion souls had stained the sand red.  It was a harsh, unforgiving realm where war was an everyday way of life and those that did not fight were either enslaved or died.  Ruled over by countless Warlords, who were little more than cruel men and women who had managed to wrest power from the hands of their predecessors, this land (or domain, as the proper term was recalled) was called Arena.

Survival does not grant any sort of directional information, but you can tell by the rapidly dropping temperature that it will soon be freezing.  Also, you fear that among you, water will soon become an issue once the sun rises.  As you scan the landscape, looking for any sign of life, you begin to pick up slight traces of movement here and there. Small spiky lizards, nearly the color of the sand, poke their heads out of what can only be very tiny burrows. They test the air with their jagged, forked tongues and then, every single one of them, hurries off down the dune towards the slowly rising blue moon...


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 18, 2004)

Quickly opening his eyes, seeing the look on the psychics face, Julian spins to look to what may be seen. "Cover?  Best we can do is get low and hope..." He get to the opposite side of the dune and gets into as low of profile as he can.

OOC: opposite end from where threat may be coming that is....


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 18, 2004)

Baja didn't like the heat all that much. And now he was in this "Frog" place where it was hot. 

He turned to make sure his companions were all safe and that there were no immediate threats in the vicinity, then after noting to the best his eyesight had to offer, he unclipped his cloak and rolled it as thinly as possible to be able to wrap it about his torso diagonally (Much like a military blanket was during the US civil war/Napoleonic wars.). 

Then he started heading off toward the highest point nearby in order to see if he could see what else was out around the party, if anything, making sure to stay low as per Xerses' curious instructions.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 18, 2004)

Xerxes crouches to the ground, for a moment, eyes fixed in the opposite direction of the rising moon.  He bites his lip and looks back toward the moon, doubting himself. "I... I..." he stammers.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 18, 2004)

Slightly more reserved than the jumpy psion at the potential for danger, she scans the landscape slowly.  _What could it be? The moon, perhaps its rising has significance to their survival._ "Xerxes, what is it?"  Unslinging her mace from her belt she looks at the psion.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2004)

Tristan, failing to note anything to react to, shoots an exasperated look in Xerxes' direction.  Luckily his helm covers enough of his face that nobody can see him rolling his eyes.  He tries to keep his tone light, but a bit of irritation shows through at having been taken in by the psion's paranoia.

"Seeing things, perhaps?"

He reaches behind himself to test his blade's freedom in it's sheath and resumes scanning the surroundings, just in case Xerxes isn't loosing it.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 18, 2004)

Looking to Tristan she notes the slight irritation in his voice, but disregards it for now, knowing full well his discomfort.  "Baja has gone for a better vantage point, perhaps he can tell us if he sees anything that we cannot from here.  Other than that, be alert as it seems either the setting sun or something else has scared off our tiny reptilian friends that dot these foreign dunes."  She hefts her shield defensively for now, beckoning Xerxes to her side she gives him a slightly comforting smile and then returns her gaze to setting sun.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 18, 2004)

A slight wind, blowing from the direction of the setting suns, caresses the dune upon which you stand.  Even though it is barely enough to ruffle your hair, the intense, withering heat is enough to nearly take your breath.  The sweltering heat boils away your sweat, while simultaneously causing you to sweat even more.  Kyron's, Tristan's and Kiera's forms literally begin to steam as the superheated sweat escapes from the cracks of their plate mail.

It is supremely miserable; the fact that your senses seem newly awakened - every sensation being intensely acute and jarringly new - helps little.

Baja, less affected (but still affected nonetheless) by the heat due to his lighter armor, jogs down the dune in a direction that could be north (if the setting suns are doing so in the west).  The albino half-orc’s skin is coated with a shiny sheen of sweat and his booted feet sink deeply into the blood red dunes.  Getting up the next dune (which is the largest in the general vicinity) appears to be somewhat of a struggle, but once he arrives and scans the horizon, his eyes meet with a wholly unexpected sight.

Baja: 



Spoiler



As your eyes scan around to the right (what you believe to be east, towards the rising, watery moon) they perceive a massive field of charnel.  A battle the likes of which you have never seen took place here, in a large valley (approximately half a mile across) ringed with high sand dunes.  As you take in the horrific scene, you notice hundreds of tiny rust-colored lizards descending on the corpses, feeding voraciously.  You detect no other signs of movement, though the shadows at your side of the valley are deep, and growing deeper with the setting of the suns behind you.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2004)

At the warning, Kyron consciously dims the glowing aura of his body and draws his longsword.

Once it appears an ambush is not imminent he casts _endure elements _ upon himself so as not to be debilitated by the heat in his full armor. He then moves to similarly ward the others who are in heavy armor while Baja scouts ahead.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2004)

Tristan nods gratefully as Kyron casts the spell to ward off the oppressive heat.  He didn't know much about magic, and he certainly didn't understand it, but it could be very nice on occasion.

"Thank you."

He stood up straight once more and looked off in the direction Baja had traveled, hoping that the half-orc had found something usefull.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 19, 2004)

Xerxes drops his head in shame.  Timidly, he lifts his eyes again to the others.  "I'm sorry.  I saw many rust colored lizards running off in that direction," He points in the direction of the rising moon. "And I assumed they were frightened off by something coming this way."


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 19, 2004)

Doing his best to take in as much of the scene before him as he could, especially making sure that the only creatures moving were the little lizards, Baja made to run back to the original dune. There he whistles to get the group's attention and waves them over whilst making sure he was not followed back.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

After his sandy jog, Baja arrives back at the original dune panting, but no more worse for wear...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 19, 2004)

Tristan watches Baja jog back towards the group and moves over to the edge of the dune where the half-orc is approaching.  He steps closer when Baja whistles him over.

"What did you see?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 19, 2004)

Xerxes goes to Baja to see what he has to say.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2004)

Turning to Baja, Kiera shifts her shield to a more comfortable position and strides over to him, awaiting his response to Tristan's query.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 19, 2004)

_Must remember to trust my instincts...I didn't feel any threat, oh well it's alright to be jumpy.._ Julian thinks to himself. Clapping a hand onto Xerxes shoulder Don't worry about it, after all you never know what will greet you when you just pop in to another world.
 Whiping the sweat from his brow, feeling the persperation form back as his hand leaves his head, Julian joins the others around Baja


----------



## Voadam (Aug 19, 2004)

Kyron turns to the ex-paladin "Sense any evil Julian?"


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan nods gratefully as Kyron casts the spell to ward off the oppressive heat.  He didn't know much about magic, and he certainly didn't understand it, but it could be very nice on occasion.
> 
> "Thank you."
> 
> He stood up straight once more and looked off in the direction Baja had traveled, hoping that the half-orc had found something usefull.




_OOC: Endure Elements is creature touched only.    Only Kyron is no longer feeling da heat.  _


----------



## Voadam (Aug 19, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> _OOC: Endure Elements is creature touched only.    Only Kyron is no longer feeling da heat.  _




From post 21 above.

"He then moves to similarly ward the others who are in heavy armor while Baja scouts ahead."

My plan was to cast it multiple times assuming it takes Baja more than half a minute to scout ahead and return.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 19, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> From post 21 above.
> 
> "He then moves to similarly ward the others who are in heavy armor while Baja scouts ahead."
> 
> My plan was to cast it multiple times assuming it takes Baja more than half a minute to scout ahead and return.




_OOC: Done._


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 20, 2004)

Baja wipes an already sweaty forearm across his even more sweaty forehead, flicking off the moisture and not noticing how it evaporates before even hitting the sands.

Dere's a big field of warriors who's not movin' any more. Blood and guts and stuff everywhere. Jus' over there. He points off to from where he came. An' all da li'le lizards, dems are eatin' tha bodies. Makin' Baja hungry and feel sick all at da same timez.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2004)

Tristan listens to Baja's simple, but vivid explaination.  He casts his eyes back over the dunes surrounding them.

"Blood red sand. . ."  He shakes his head as if to clear it.  "If the bodies are still. . . fresh, then whatever battle was fought there must have presumably been fairly recent.  Perhaps an investigation would allow us to see where the warriors came from, or where the survivors went.  Either way might lead us to whatever passes for civilization in this place."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 20, 2004)

"Then let us go have a look around."  Xerxes says.  "There's not much wind; tracks should still be present, if we are lucky."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 20, 2004)

As Baja speaks Kiera remains silent, her features quiet and undisturbed, hearing the descriptions of the field of carnage brings images back from her youth, thoughts of her parents, the wise woman and then of course Nitan, brought her through a silent reverie of unimaginable horrors.  Closing her eyes for a moment she sheds the memories hold on her and then opens her eyes again.  Her senses returning just as Tristan begins to speak.

Turning her attention to the half-elf she waits for him to finish, then breaking the sound of the wind with her soft voice she begins, "we are in a domain called Arena.  The carnage you have seen is the way of life, it is fight and perish or worse yet.  It is most likely a good idea to investigate the battlefield, but I have the feeling that any civilization it might implicate will feel far from cozy."

Turning in the direction that Baja had seen the carnage, she begins to walk slowly, the red sand swelling outwards from her footsteps.  Her voice carrying back to the rest of the party, "it is best we move before it gets too cold."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2004)

Tristan nods at the cleric's words and watches her for a second as she sets off.  After she has taken a few steps he joins her, walking a couple of paces behind and to her right, keeping an eye out for any potential threats.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

Kyron sheathes his sword and follows "Let us see what the dead can tell us then."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

As Kyron leads his horse along he starts to think tactically about their situation. His divine sun magic can keep the worst of the heat off of those in armor, and he knows the charm for summoning water which will also probably be useful later. Baja can catch those lizards providing some meat for the party as everyone except the lumin himself needed to eat, but the horses will need something, which means Kiera's create food and water blessing of Pelor the next day. 

Hmm . . . with two suns this will affect the ritual time of dawn when his divine powers rejuvenate. He will have to attune himself to this world's cycles and determine how to tap the divine energy present. Two suns might even provide some extra power for himself and the sun-god follower who both utilize divine sun power in different ways.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> As Kyron leads his horse along he starts to think tactically about their situation. His divine sun magic can keep the worst of the heat off of those in armor, and he knows the charm for summoning water which will also probably be useful later. Baja can catch those lizards providing some meat for the party as everyone except the lumin himself needed to eat, but the horses will need something, which means Kiera's create food and water blessing of Pelor the next day.
> 
> Hmm . . . with two suns this will affect the ritual time of dawn when his divine powers rejuvenate. He will have to attune himself to this world's cycles and determine how to tap the divine energy present. Two suns might even provide some extra power for himself and the sun-god follower who both utilize divine sun power in different ways.




Voadam: 



Spoiler



When the thought of eating these lizards crosses your mind, you recall reading a scrap of parchment, stained with some dark liquid and gritty to the touch.  Sand fell from the creases of the document when you unfolded it; it seemed to be a page from a journal of sorts.  The parchment read: _'Finally my strength has regained enough to write again...  The gods of good luck must have smiled upon me in this foul, devilish place and I have discovered that there are a few things that manage to live amid these endless, merciless dunes.  A small, rust-colored species of lizard which appears only at night when the two blazing suns have set.  They are fit to eat (though their flavor is terribly lacking) and their blood is thin and drinkable.  To think that I, who once sipped flowered wine with elven princesses atop emerald palaces in the boughs, amid the heart-stopping songs of the Fey Courts, have stooped to such a thing...  Survival makes men do terrible and inexplicable things...'_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

Ashy


Spoiler



was the sand in the scroll red?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

Kyron turns to the albino warrior scout "Baja, were the lizards red and little? If so you might want to catch a few. Some of my research before we came indicated that food and water in the red deserts under the twin suns are scarce but that the blood of red lizards that come out at sunset can sustain a man's life when there is no water. I do not eat or need water but you and the others will. I can summon water to sustain you, but otherwise you all and the horses will have to rely on Keira spending her divine power on summoning food for you. The less she has to provide though the more her powers can be devoted to our mission."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ashy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Voadam: 



Spoiler



Yes.  Red as spilled blood.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Hmm . . . with two suns this will affect the ritual time of dawn when his divine powers rejuvenate. He will have to attune himself to this world's cycles and determine how to tap the divine energy present. Two suns might even provide some extra power for himself and the sun-god follower who both utilize divine sun power in different ways.




Voadam: 



Spoiler



You'll have to do some experimentation with this to see if it works.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja wipes an already sweaty forearm across his even more sweaty forehead, flicking off the moisture and not noticing how it evaporates before even hitting the sands.
> 
> Dere's a big field of warriors who's not movin' any more. Blood and guts and stuff everywhere. Jus' over there. He points off to from where he came. An' all da li'le lizards, dems are eatin' tha bodies. Makin' Baja hungry and feel sick all at da same timez.





My senses and emotions seem amplified as well. I almost burst into brilliance when we arrived because of the sheer feeling. Best to pause and try to adjust and adapt to this world of the Enemy and retain control overselves. Baja, were the bodies human? Orc? Demons? A mix?


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

As you trudge to the top of the tall, red dune - your movements awkward and gangly due to the deep sand - your eyes scan in the direction of what you believe to be east, towards the rising, watery moon.  There, you perceive a massive field of nearly indescribable charnel.  A battle the likes of which you have never seen took place here, in a large valley (approximately half a mile across) ringed with high sand dunes.  As you take in the horrific scene, you notice hundreds of tiny rust-colored lizards descending on the corpses, feeding voraciously.  The shadows at your side of the valley are deep, and growing deeper with the setting of the suns behind you.  You hear a sound that sounds like someone breaking wood – short, snapping cracks and a bit of scrabbling here and there.  You see a trace of movement (other than the small lizards) in two places: what seems to be a large group of winged creatures sitting upon a large pile of bodies farthest from your location and nearer to you, a cluster of smallish, many legged lizard-like creatures.

_OOC: If you want to know anymore, I’ll need Spot checks from everyone.  Please see the map below - I hope it turned out ok, I've just started using this new mapping program...  Anybody know of any really good and easy ones to use???  Oh, and on the map, ignore the word "larger" in the phrase "larger, lizard-like creatures" - thanx_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2004)

*first things first*

Kyron inspects the closer many legged lizards as the more immediate seeming threat. Unless the winged creatures are fiends that can teleport they are not as immediate an issue.

Spot +4


----------



## Ashy (Aug 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron inspects the closer many legged lizards as the more immediate seeming threat. Unless the winged creatures are fiends that can teleport they are not as immediate an issue.
> 
> Spot +4




Voadam: 



Spoiler



*Spot check: 1d20+4: (5)  + 4 = 9*; You cannot tell much much in the tangled mass of bodies, armor, weapons, and sand, but you are able to make out that there are three of these creatures.  Each one has a long, snake-like neck and a face that terminates into a beak-like mouth, a small, stunted tail, and (what your best guess is) eight or ten legs.  They are scrabbling over the scraps of the battlefield, as best you can discern.  you can tell no more about the winged creatures, as they are simply too far away.

Lastly, (since you asked about it earlier) of the bodies you can see, they are composed of all number of races - dwarves, men, elves, halflings, gnomes, goblinoids and so forth, as well as a large number of races that you have never seen or heard of before...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2004)

Tristan pulls himself up to the crest of the dune, working hard to keep his metal-shod feet from sinking into the sand.  He arrives at the top and casts his gaze out over the battle.  After the initial shock at the sheer magnitude, he starts looking for any information he can about the battle.

[OOC - spot +6, looking for any clues as to the events involved.  How many different armies met, where they came from, etc.]


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 21, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron turns to the albino warrior scout "Baja, were the lizards red and little? If so you might want to catch a few. Some of my research before we came indicated that food and water in the red deserts under the twin suns are scarce but that the blood of red lizards that come out at sunset can sustain a man's life when there is no water. I do not eat or need water but you and the others will. I can summon water to sustain you, but otherwise you all and the horses will have to rely on Keira spending her divine power on summoning food for you. The less she has to provide though the more her powers can be devoted to our mission."




Baja did his best to nod and look like he was both understanding and paying attention to the holy man person. But he wasn't. He heard "Baja, were the Lizards red and little? - catch a few. - FOOD - blood - I do not eat (!!??) - sprain you (!?) - you are a horse (!?) - ride on Keira (?) - FOOD FOR YOU - somethingsomethingsomething"  Though the main gist of it was that he should hunt the little red lizard things and ride Keira. (He wasn't sure she'd like that, but..... okay. 

He nodded to Kyron. Munchy Lizard snackses comin' right up! And unhitching a throwing axe from his belt, he loped off as stealthily as possible to hunt the coldblooded creatures. (And to see if he could find anything "cool" amongst the corpses too if he was sure none were looking.)


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja did his best to nod and look like he was both understanding and paying attention to the holy man person. But he wasn't. He heard "Baja, were the Lizards red and little? - catch a few. - FOOD - blood - I do not eat (!!??) - sprain you (!?) - you are a horse (!?) - ride on Keira (?) - FOOD FOR YOU - somethingsomethingsomething"  Though the main gist of it was that he should hunt the little red lizard things and ride Keira. (He wasn't sure she'd like that, but..... okay.
> 
> He nodded to Kyron. Munchy Lizard snackses comin' right up! And unhitching a throwing axe from his belt, he loped off as stealthily as possible to hunt the coldblooded creatures. (And to see if he could find anything "cool" amongst the corpses too if he was sure none were looking.)




_OOC: ....must...remember...to...breath....laughing....so...hard....

...tears...in...eyes....._


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan pulls himself up to the crest of the dune, working hard to keep his metal-shod feet from sinking into the sand.  He arrives at the top and casts his gaze out over the battle.  After the initial shock at the sheer magnitude, he starts looking for any information he can about the battle.
> 
> [OOC - spot +6, looking for any clues as to the events involved.  How many different armies met, where they came from, etc.]




Tristan: 



Spoiler



*Spot Check: 1d20+6: (14)  + 6 = 20*;As your sharp eyes scan the blasted and battered scene before you, pieces of the puzzle seem to fall readily into place.  There were only two armies involved here; one that was camped here (you notice, even beneath the churned, bloody red mud the signs of biouvack-type tents and small cook fires, still smoldering even now) and another that attacked from what you assume is the north, over the line of high dunes.  The encamped army was taken by almost utter surprise - many of the creatures (for there are many races represented amongst their ranks, both known and unknown) being cut down before donning their armor.  Very little spells were cast in this battle: you notice only a few signs of massive spell power brought to bear, and the majority of these few signs speak to focused spells (as opposed to area-effect spells).  However, you do notice that some of the dead show signs of having their bodies crushed in a horrible way: as if they were pummeled by a sudden, massive force or as if they were dropped from a great height onto the desert floor.

The victors left by one of two paths (you can tell by the swath of footprints) - one due "east" from your location and the other on a more south easterly course.  Only two standards were flown on this battlefield: roughly drawn pictogram-like symbols both.  One (the losers) wore the symbol of what might be a man standing by a river or perhaps a snake and the others bore the symbol of a triangle within a circle, with the tip of the triangle piercing the top of the circle.

OOC: I will try and get you a picture of these symbols.  If so, I will attach them below.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja did his best to nod and look like he was both understanding and paying attention to the holy man person. But he wasn't. He heard "Baja, were the Lizards red and little? - catch a few. - FOOD - blood - I do not eat (!!??) - sprain you (!?) - you are a horse (!?) - ride on Keira (?) - FOOD FOR YOU - somethingsomethingsomething"  Though the main gist of it was that he should hunt the little red lizard things and ride Keira. (He wasn't sure she'd like that, but..... okay.
> 
> He nodded to Kyron. Munchy Lizard snackses comin' right up! And unhitching a throwing axe from his belt, he loped off as stealthily as possible to hunt the coldblooded creatures. (And to see if he could find anything "cool" amongst the corpses too if he was sure none were looking.)




_OOC: Does Baja have any skills which would aid him in hunting tiny lizards?  Or cool things on bodies, perhaps?  _


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 21, 2004)

Julian crests the dune, looking down on the field of battle. Overwelmed by the dead being picked apart by scavangers, tears form in his eyes. "Perhaps I am young, but a waste of life like this just makes no sense. What type of place is this that people would just leave their dead to feed the crows in the middle of a desert? What could possibly be worth so many lives here?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2004)

Tristan wanders over to Kiera in order to explain what he could tell about the confilct that had occured here.

"It wasn't so much of a battle as a slaughter.  The losing side was camped here and were attacked from our left.  The victors left in two groups both leaving from the opposite side of the valley.  If we wish to find natives, in order to learn more about this place, then I suggest we head in the direction from which the attack came, rather than following an obviously dangerous force."

Tristan turns back to watch the field and Baja as he scampers down the dunes in search of food.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 21, 2004)

Feeling similarly as Julian, Xerxes says, "A senseless waste of life.  But then, why are we here?  In the end, we too shall shed much blood and end many lives.  And, if not us, our actions here will bring the same about.  Whatever these spent their lives for, I hope it was for a cause noble and worthy."  Xerxes lowers his head in shame.  "And yet, my prejudices of the Forge make me think that it is fortuitous to find these dead without risk to us."

Xerxes looks up at the sky as he mulls over the thoughts in his head before shaking them away and watching after Baja as he  chases off after the lizards.  To assist Baja, Xerxes raises his a hand to his temple.  Blue swirls of light and glitter-like sparkles form around him and spring forth from his mind in waves that form a gooey, unknown substance at a lizard that seems to escape from the Orc.  ((_OOC: Manifesting Entangling Ectoplasm: 1 Power Point to entangle one lizard for five rounds.  This requires a ranged touch attack, +6.  There is no save and the ectoplasm disappears after five rounds.  Xerxes will do this when a lizard "escapes" from Baja but will do it no more than five times.  He has 52 power points and doesn't want to waste his ability to manifest powers but having food is also important.  How many times he actually will aid Baja this way depends on how well Baja can capture the lizards._))


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 21, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> _OOC: Does Baja have any skills which would aid him in hunting tiny lizards?  Or cool things on bodies, perhaps?  _





OOC: Erm.... *checks char sheet* Move Silent at base of DEX mod +3 to sneak up on lizards and Search once he's done hunting at +1 (with maybe a Sleight of Hand check also at DEX base *I think* +3, in case he needs to try to hide what he's doing.) Also, Throwing axe attack values are +10/+5!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> OOC: Erm.... *checks char sheet* Move Silent at base of DEX mod +3 to sneak up on lizards and Search once he's done hunting at +1 (with maybe a Sleight of Hand check also at DEX base *I think* +3, in case he needs to try to hide what he's doing.) Also, Throwing axe attack values are +10/+5!




OOC I think hunting and gathering food is covered by survival which Baja has at +6.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja did his best to nod and look like he was both understanding and paying attention to the holy man person. But he wasn't.
> 
> He nodded to Kyron. Munchy Lizard snackses comin' right up! And unhitching a throwing axe from his belt, he loped off as stealthily as possible to hunt the coldblooded creatures.




Kyron nods approvingly at the albino "Good man Baja."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 21, 2004)

Kiera listens to her companions troubled tones, she knows all too well the horrors and banality of war.  The sheer violence directed against those unable to mount a defence before they are cut down makes her face flush with anger, but she quells it before it is noticed by the others.

Looking to Xerxes she nods at his predictions, their being here is a call for battle in its own way.

Gazing out to the field of carnage she rests a hand on Tristan's shoulder and watches Baja dart about the field attempting to collect the tiny lizards.  "It is time we moved on, perhaps we can make our way to some semblance of civilization before the laboring heat of the day finds us again.  There is nothing we can do for these dead, and we are well enough provisioned for now."









*OOC:*


I'm assuming we're all relatively rested so we can travel this night without much trouble, we don't have to worry about light (kiera glows like a bonfire), if we weren't rested before we arrived here we'll have to stop but camping twice, once during the hot portions of the day and the coldest parts of the nights should give us at least 8 hours to move a day.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

_OOC: You are all fully rested and completely unhurt, as if you had just awoke from the best night's sleep of your lives.

Please post if your characters have any other desired actions (other than the ones posted by the party leader, above), please post them now._


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Julian crests the dune, looking down on the field of battle. Overwelmed by the dead being picked apart by scavangers, tears form in his eyes. "Perhaps I am young, but a waste of life like this just makes no sense. What type of place is this that people would just leave their dead to feed the crows in the middle of a desert? What could possibly be worth so many lives here?




Julian: 



Spoiler



This last ponderance spawns a distant memory in your head - a segment of a lecture given to you by Father (the speaker in the first post) during your years of focused training.

"...The motivations of the Enemy are as confusing as they are mysterious.  For instance, we have learned through our research, that within the domain of Arena, endless battles wage over nothing more than the accumulation of mineral wealth.  Apparently, the earth beneath the red-blood sands of this domain are rich with thick and long-spanning veins of precious metals and gemstones and those within the confines of the domain fight endlessly for these treasures..."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja did his best to nod and look like he was both understanding and paying attention to the holy man person. But he wasn't. He heard "Baja, were the Lizards red and little? - catch a few. - FOOD - blood - I do not eat (!!??) - sprain you (!?) - you are a horse (!?) - ride on Keira (?) - FOOD FOR YOU - somethingsomethingsomething"  Though the main gist of it was that he should hunt the little red lizard things and ride Keira. (He wasn't sure she'd like that, but..... okay.
> 
> He nodded to Kyron. Munchy Lizard snackses comin' right up! And unhitching a throwing axe from his belt, he loped off as stealthily as possible to hunt the coldblooded creatures. (And to see if he could find anything "cool" amongst the corpses too if he was sure none were looking.)




Baja loped down the sand dune, the loose scarlet sands spilling outward from his large feet like thick, slow moving waves.  Upon reaching the valley floor, he notices that the ground here is hard and solid - rock, not the deep sand found in the surrounding dunes.  The pale-skinned half-orc flings two axes, their blades singing through the ever-cooling night air.

Both hit their mark with a repulsive-sounding splat.  There are little spoils to be harvested from this hunt, so after retreiving his weapons, Baja decides to try another method.  Sneaking stealthily up to a large pile of hacked and skewered bodies (where there are literally scores of the lizards), Baja lashes out with his bare hands as quick as a striking snake, snaring several (5) of the small creatures in his cupped hands.

Baja: 



Spoiler



It is only after the remaining lizards scatter that you notice movement in the pile of bodies.  A short furry tail (the body obviously buried somewhere in the pile) jerks slightly with the barest sign of life...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 21, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Feeling similarly as Julian, Xerxes says, "A senseless waste of life.  But then, why are we here?  In the end, we too shall shed much blood and end many lives.  And, if not us, our actions here will bring the same about.  Whatever these spent their lives for, I hope it was for a cause noble and worthy."  Xerxes lowers his head in shame.  "And yet, my prejudices of the Forge make me think that it is fortuitous to find these dead without risk to us."
> 
> Xerxes looks up at the sky as he mulls over the thoughts in his head before shaking them away and watching after Baja as he  chases off after the lizards.  To assist Baja, Xerxes raises his a hand to his temple.  Blue swirls of light and glitter-like sparkles form around him and spring forth from his mind in waves that form a gooey, unknown substance at a lizard that seems to escape from the Orc.  ((_OOC: Manifesting Entangling Ectoplasm: 1 Power Point to entangle one lizard for five rounds.  This requires a ranged touch attack, +6.  There is no save and the ectoplasm disappears after five rounds.  Xerxes will do this when a lizard "escapes" from Baja but will do it no more than five times.  He has 52 power points and doesn't want to waste his ability to manifest powers but having food is also important.  How many times he actually will aid Baja this way depends on how well Baja can capture the lizards._))




The gooey strands flow outward from Xerxes like a patient snake, carefully selecting their target and hovering over it for a moment before striking.  The lizard, feasting on the flayed flesh of an elf's face, is woefully unprepared and is captured with ease.

OOC: You can see how well Baja did above, let me know if you want to snare others.

Xerxes: 



Spoiler



As you look up into the night sky, you notice yet another "heavenly" body that your group has not yet noticed yet.  A small, reddish moon that lies **directly** overhead is barely noticeable against the ever-darkening night sky.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2004)

Tristan starts slightly when Kiera rests her hand upon his shoulder, but settles down as soon as he realizes who it is.  He laughs slightly as Baja scoops up the little lizards wholesale, but is quickly sobered by the constant reminders of death surrounding them.

"There is an unwholesome air about this place.  I agree that we should move on, just as soon as we are all gathered."

He calls out to the half-orc.

"Baja!  You done?"


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 22, 2004)

As he watches the half orc gather potential food, Julian recalles his own brush with the greed in his own church. He thinks to himself "Mankind always seems to be driven to riches on our own world...how could it be different here? Of course with all our senses heightened...or the "reality" being more real, it would make sense that our driving forces would be heightened. Hopefully we'll be able to keep our own needs and drives under better controll then those that populate this world."

Nodding to the others, "Aye, getting as far away as possible from this horrid place would be good."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2004)

ASHY:



Spoiler



What do we know about the heavenly body that I see above me?  Is it another moon?  My knowledge The Forge is +14.  If it is a moon that we know about, that exists and carries no omens, I'll just move on.  Otherwise, what do I know about it before I decide how to address it... if I know nothing of any other heavenly bodies, Xerxes will point it out to the party and ask if they know.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 22, 2004)

After stuffing the lizards into his packs and pouches, Baja sidles up to where he saw the tail move and after a little inspection as to whether it belongs to a daemon or some such (In which case he will refrain.) he reaches out and hawls out whatever the tail belongs to, by the tail. (A throwing axe in hand ready to dash it's brains out, should it prove to be something mean.)


----------



## Ashy (Aug 22, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ASHY:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vendetta: 



Spoiler



*Knowledge (the Forge) check: 1d20+14: (16)  + 14 = 30* - Thinking on this moon a bit more seems to unlock a wealth of information that was seemingly locked away within your subconscience - an excerpt from a lecture (either written or spoken you cannot recall) leaps forth to the forefront of your mind:

"...This smaller moon, Zadkiel, is red and composed of a stony metal and is singular in its ability to rotate perpendicular to the orbits of Anahita (the blue moon) and the two suns.  This quirk allows it to pass directly above Eclipse for three days each month, providing that domain its only illumination.  It completes its orbit in seven days and is normally used to mark the passage of the days of the week."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 22, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> After stuffing the lizards into his packs and pouches, Baja sidles up to where he saw the tail move and after a little inspection as to whether it belongs to a daemon or some such (In which case he will refrain.) he reaches out and hawls out whatever the tail belongs to, by the tail. (A throwing axe in hand ready to dash it's brains out, should it prove to be something mean.)




In order to yank whatever is attached to the tail from the pile of bodies, Baja has to place a foot against them and heave, while pulling at the same time.  Doing so topples the bodies like so much driftwood - their rigored bodies falling in a jarring and disturbing array, spilling blood, offal, and entrails everywhere.

Baja's quarry is free from this horrific pile, and doing little more than gasping for air.  A small, barely auidable voice issues forth from the small form, "...n..ee...d....a..i...r...", it remarks directly, but weakly.  In Baja's hand., held upside down by the tail, is what appears to be a cat - mostly grey, but motled with irregular stripes of black - wearing a bandolier composed of many intersecting straps and adorned with many leather pouches and pockets of varying sizes and shapes.  A strange metal cone caps its left forearm and it is fur is matted with blood and gore.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2004)

Seeing Baja yank something still "alive" from the pile of carnage brings a spark of light to Kiera.  She calls out to him, "Baja, bring whatever it is here, quickly.  I imagine whatever it was had a reason for being there, and is in less than healthy condition." _It is amazing something has survived this carnage._  Once Baja arrives she directs him to lay the creature down carefully upon the sands and begins to examine the creatures wounds.  [Heal +13]  Her voice sinking to almost a whisper, "by the light of Pelor you live, whatever you are."









*OOC:*


Kiera will attempt to discern how badly hurt the creature is (i.e. what would the most appropriate level of healing be), and then apply to the creature some manner of healing.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 23, 2004)

Supremely interested in something alive, Xerxes rushes over to Baja and Kiera to watch and see the creature.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 23, 2004)

Watching the Holy lady pore over the wierd-looking kitten's wounds, Baja (At the behest of his growling stomach.) absentmindedly reaches into his pack for one of the lizards he had caught and, after a quick bash of it's head against the ground bites down. 

_Hrm..... _ As he chewed, he tried to work out the best way to get on Kiera's back without making her mad.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2004)

Tristan approaches the others and the kitten more slowly.  One thing had now been found alive out there, he wanted to keep an eye out for anything else.  He keeps a watch out for any potential threats as he follows behind.  He gives Baja a curious look when he catches the half-orc gazing thoughtfully at Kiera's backside.

[ooc - spot +6, listen +6]


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 23, 2004)

Heading over to wear the priestess is healing the talking kitten(?), Julian is cautious in his approach, allowing his inate ability to ferret out those that mean ill to guide his next actions. As he draws near he sees the auras of those of his fellows, Kieras glowing white, Baja's pinkish/grey...and the new creatures....

OOC: detecting evil of course...


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2004)

Kyron watches the winged things, to see if they react to the party revealing itself.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Seeing Baja yank something still "alive" from the pile of carnage brings a spark of light to Kiera.  She calls out to him, "Baja, bring whatever it is here, quickly.  I imagine whatever it was had a reason for being there, and is in less than healthy condition." _It is amazing something has survived this carnage._  Once Baja arrives she directs him to lay the creature down carefully upon the sands and begins to examine the creatures wounds.  [Heal +13]  Her voice sinking to almost a whisper, "by the light of Pelor you live, whatever you are."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As Baja sets the creature to the ground and Kiera speaks to it, its eyes flutter open weakly, revealing twin golden orbs that look like moons in the deepening night.  "F...f...fre..frey...", it gasps in response to her last statement.

Kiera: 



Spoiler



*Heal check: 1d20+13: (14)  + 13 = 27* - You quickly deduce that this creature has only minor injuries (i.e. cure light) and that the bulk of its problems come from near asphyxiation.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Watching the Holy lady pore over the wierd-looking kitten's wounds, Baja (At the behest of his growling stomach.) absentmindedly reaches into his pack for one of the lizards he had caught and, after a quick bash of it's head against the ground bites down.
> 
> _Hrm..... _ As he chewed, he tried to work out the best way to get on Kiera's back without making her mad.




Thin, runny blood squirts out of the lizard's neck, spilling past Baja's lips and running down his chin.  The lizard tastes fairly bland, but the texture of it (whether it be something ingrained in the flesh of the creature, or the combination of eating skin, flesh, organs and bone together, cannot be discerned) is somewhat gritty.  It's blood is very thin, akin to water and (there is a surprising amount of it contained within the small lizard) has a faintly spicy taste.  All in all, not a bad combination, for a small desert lizard...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan approaches the others and the kitten more slowly.  One thing had now been found alive out there, he wanted to keep an eye out for anything else.  He keeps a watch out for any potential threats as he follows behind.  He gives Baja a curious look when he catches the half-orc gazing thoughtfully at Kiera's backside.
> 
> [ooc - spot +6, listen +6]




Tristan: 



Spoiler



*Spot check: 1d20+6: (12)  + 6 = 18, Listen check: 1d20+6: (1)  + 6 = 7* - As your eyes pan the ever deepening shadows in the carnage-filled valley, you think you notice a glimmer of movement near the dunes to the north, close to where the many-legged lizards were.  However, as you strain to confirm you notice nothing, but then your attention is caught fully by the words of the wounded cat-creature...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Heading over to wear the priestess is healing the talking kitten(?), Julian is cautious in his approach, allowing his inate ability to ferret out those that mean ill to guide his next actions. As he draws near he sees the auras of those of his fellows, Kieras glowing white, Baja's pinkish/grey...and the new creatures....
> 
> OOC: detecting evil of course...




_OOC: From the SRD: "You can sense the presence of evil. The amount of information revealed depends on how long you study a particular area or subject."  Note: I am going to alter this slightly, because I personally feel that one cannot see evil without the contrasting light of good.    However, the goodness will be very vague and indistinct when using this spell, acting only as a relative guage for comparison's sake, while evil presences will be detailed more fully.  The opposite of this will apply for detecting good, of course._

Julian: 



Spoiler



As your spell manifests, your sight wavers and you see the world in a new light: in the stark white and black of goodness and evil.  All details are gone, and you see things as they truly are - pits of seething blackness that indicate evil, contrasted by the shining beacons of goodness.  

Near you, a bright, sun-like globe of holiness hovers, casting a brightness around you and your party.  However, above your head, this light clearly shows at least four small, bat-winged, shadowy shapes that glide lazily back and forth over your party.  They move slowly, like sharks circling their prey, and are about fifty feet in the air over your head...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 23, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron watches the winged things, to see if they react to the party revealing itself.




Voadam: 



Spoiler



*Spot check: 1d20: (20)  = 20* - Despite the ever deepening gloom and the incredible distance between you and the winged creatures, your sharp eyes detect that only one of the winged creatures remains upon the pile of bodies where before there were three.  However, circiling lazily above the pile are several more (at least a score) of these creatures.  They seem to be squabbling amongst themsevles, fighting for the right to dive bomb the pile of carcasses and try and usurp the current "king of the mountain" (which they do occasionally) and then take its place atop the pile.  You also see that there are more of these creatures in the sky now that it is darker - some are nearing your party's location, in fact, there are four circiling slowly and silently, previously unnoticed in the darkness above your heads.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2004)

Tristan is shaken from his observations by the creature's response as he nears the group.  He steps forward to take a look at it.

"Frey?  Is that who you are or what you are?"

Then, realizing he was being fairly rude, he taps his own chest.

"I'm Tristan."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2004)

Ware the skies, the winged things are gathering in numbers now. I still can't make out if they are birds or not yet. At least it appears there are no ghouls to befoul the fallen, just these scavengers, the little lizards, the spider lizards and whatever these gathering flyers are.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2004)

Kiera places her hands along the wounds of the creature, a warm smile across her face and then she begins to utter a prayer to Pelor, the words soft and quiet, like whispers.  "May the light of Pelor wash over you and through you.  May it pass without fear or trepidation through your heart and soothe our ragged forms of the pains we have felt.  May his radiance pour through me and from me."  The words chime and echo, as if separated from her voice.  Golden motes of light begin to form about her body, flitting about her hair, drifting in a sacred breeze.  Her hair wafts up, and the motes course into her body filling it with a golden light.  The aura of gold begins to spread from her hands and her breathing grows heavier and waves of heat wash off of her yet she sheds no sweat.  Across the body of the cat-like creature does the golden aura flow, a wafting smell of honey and open fields of grass bathed in sunlight hints in the air.  The small cuts and bruises covering the creature are suffused with golden light, and as it dims they are the last places to diffuse.

Her breathing slows, she removes her hands from the creatures wounds, a slight weariness but happiness fills her visage and she helps the creature to its feet.  Pulling out one of her waterskins, she offers it to him and then looks to the sky at the lumins warnings.









*OOC:*


burn my deathwatch for a cure light wounds 1d8+7hp


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

In the glow of the golden aura, the cat-like creature opens his eyes - twin orbs that shine like silver moonlight in the velvetly, grey night of his visage.  He blinks for a moment, and then, in a voice underladen with a throaty purr asks, "Who are you, lad-d-d-dy?  I cannot thank you enough for your kind-d-d-dness."  The cat creature stands, looking his body over from head to toe, and smiles a slight, cat smile.

The creature then looks to Tristan, whom he apparently heard through his pain.  "I-", the furry creature, who stands no more than two feet tall and looks precisely like a bipedal cat, taps his own chest with his metallic forearm, "-am a frey, my name's Platonicus Crookspaw, but those who know me best, or to whom I owe a debt, such as yourselves, call me 'P.C.' for short..."  He winks at the gathered throng.

Then, the creature's ears twitch and he follows Kiera's eyes and body language to the sky.  Flattening his ears and hissing through his sharp, white teeth, the frey speaks again.  "Gaunt...a whole murder...and they are swarming."

_OOC: Initiatives, please.  

Oh, and there is bonus XP in it for whomever can tell me what the inside joke is in this post.  Post over in the OCC thread and use spoiler tags!  _


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 24, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Thin, runny blood squirts out of the lizard's neck, spilling past Baja's lips and running down his chin.  The lizard tastes fairly bland, but the texture of it (whether it be something ingrained in the flesh of the creature, or the combination of eating skin, flesh, organs and bone together, cannot be discerned) is somewhat gritty.  It's blood is very thin, akin to water and (there is a surprising amount of it contained within the small lizard) has a faintly spicy taste.  All in all, not a bad combination, for a small desert lizard...




**Before any warnings were uttered**

Tossing the remainder of the lizard into his mouth (Though not the tail - that would get stuck in his teeth - he threw that aside.), Baja stands and stretches, quite bored now of the kitten-thing and looks to see if he can catch more of the lizard snacks. He surmised that with the eleventy-four... uhh... ninety-ten(?), erm -  or so -  members of the group to spread his current stash around, it wouldn't last very long at all. So, after making sure that Keira and the others could handle the kitten should it turn into a voracious dragon or some such, he lopes back off toward the feasting beasties, a childish grin across his features.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2004)

Tristan takes warning from the cat as his eyes shoot skyward and his hand goes over his shoulder, reaching for his sword.

[ooc - initiative +1]


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> **Before any warnings were uttered**
> 
> Tossing the remainder of the lizard into his mouth (Though not the tail - that would get stuck in his teeth - he threw that aside.), Baja stands and stretches, quite bored now of the kitten-thing and looks to see if he can catch more of the lizard snacks. He surmised that with the eleventy-four... uhh... ninety-ten(?), erm -  or so -  members of the group to spread his current stash around, it wouldn't last very long at all. So, after making sure that Keira and the others could handle the kitten should it turn into a voracious dragon or some such, he lopes back off toward the feasting beasties, a childish grin across his features.




There are scores of the lizards nearby, taking advantage of the recently toppled tower of flesh and guts.  So intent are they on their feast that Baja is able to grab several handfuls (24) of the little creatures before their fear overrides their hunger and they all scatter...


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2004)

"Are these gaunts demons, undead, or beasts frey? Close ranks so they can't swarm us, and take heart, it is time for battle!"

Kyron chants out an invocation of power as his life essence flares at the prospect of battle. Each mystical word and precise symbolic gesture made by Kyron taps into a well of divine power and channels it through the cleric bringing divine power to the fore, focused intensley to the luminous' purpose. With the invocation all those around Kyron feel invigorated and more finely attuned for combat as the war blessing infuses them with courage. The luminous' glowing aura brightens fiercely banishing the darkness around him. 

+1 init. Kyron casts bless.

Bless
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Clr 1, Pal 1
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 50 ft.
Area: The caster and all allies within a 50-ft. burst, centered on the caster
Duration: 1 min./level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Bless counters and dispels bane.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

Wracking her brain for mention of creatures called "gaunts" she attempts to sort out what sort of beast they are, outsider, undead the like [Knowledge the Forge +14].

Not taking her eyes from the murder of gaunts, as they were called, she says to the frey, "my name is Kiera, you can thank me later."









*OOC:*


Initiative +1; How far apart are the four gaunts in the sky?  That along with the knowledge check will determine my actions.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 24, 2004)

At the lizards' sudden departure, Baja frowns, but does his best to listen for and look about to see what could have made them leave in such a hurry. As he searches, his hand reaches back to the handle of his club in readiness for any unwanted surprises. 

(Listen +6, Spot +3 also using Darkvision 60' if it is too dark to see otherwise.)


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 24, 2004)

Seeing the dark winged shapes above the group, Julian, knowing that these creatures are of definite evil origin, shouts  They're definitly readying for an attack! Sticking together would definitly be best! 
He quickly shifts into a fighting posture ready to strike.

Init:+7...(rolled 15 total)


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

Xerxes looks to the sky and, like Kiera, tries to remember anything about "Murder of Guants" ((OOC: KS The Forge +14))

((OOC:  Xerxes has a +3 on his initiative.  If he happens to win initiative, he will hold his action.  He does not wish to be the first to strike.  Once battle has started, however, he will have no such problem and will Manifest Energy Missile
*Energy Type Manifested*: Cold (_Unless I learn something from my KS The Forge check that might make Xerxes want to manefest a different energy form, like Fire, Electricity or Sonic_)
*Manifesting Time*: 1 Standard action
*Range*: 170 feet
*Targets*: Up to five targets or objects.  No two targets can be more than 15 feet apart.
*Duration*: Instantanious
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude for half
*Power Resitance*: Yes
*Power Points*: 3 (_I had 51, will have 48 after manifesting this power_)
*Damage*: 3d6+3 to each target


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Wracking her brain for mention of creatures called "gaunts" she attempts to sort out what sort of beast they are, outsider, undead the like [Knowledge the Forge +14].
> 
> Not taking her eyes from the murder of gaunts, as they were called, she says to the frey, "my name is Kiera, you can thank me later."
> 
> ...




Kiera: 



Spoiler



*Knowledge (the Forge) check:1d20+14: (12)  + 14 = 26* - You rack your brain, but recall nothing about creatures called the gaunt.  The creatures in the sky are wheeling in a general circle, about 40 feet above your heads.  The circle ranges from five feet to fifty as the creatures fly around and around like sharks circling their intended prey.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Are these gaunts demons, undead, or beasts frey? Close ranks so they can't swarm us, and take heart, it is time for battle!"
> 
> Kyron chants out an invocation of power as his life essence flares at the prospect of battle. Each mystical word and precise symbolic gesture made by Kyron taps into a well of divine power and channels it through the cleric bringing divine power to the fore, focused intensley to the luminous' purpose. With the invocation all those around Kyron feel invigorated and more finely attuned for combat as the war blessing infuses them with courage. The luminous' glowing aura brightens fiercely banishing the darkness around him.




The frey glances towards the glowing warrior, his brow furrows for a moment, and then he replies in a voice that seems much deeper than one would expect coming from the small feline.  "P.C.!  Th' name's P.C., glow-worm...and to answer yar question, these things is nasty little scavenin' bleeders!  Watch their claws and especially them jaws - they're bone-crunchers!"

The frey holds up his left forepaw and the metal hums loudly for a breath or two and then explodes into a blur of magical movement, expanding outward and revealing an intricate interlay of strange components, all lit with an eldritch fire.  Something whirls up and out of this nest of arcane devices and then, all is as it was before, save a foot long blade, slender, elegant and rimmed with faerie fire sits atop the metal stump.  P.C. then begins to whisper a magical incantation...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> At the lizards' sudden departure, Baja frowns, but does his best to listen for and look about to see what could have made them leave in such a hurry. As he searches, his hand reaches back to the handle of his club in readiness for any unwanted surprises.
> 
> (Listen +6, Spot +3 also using Darkvision 60' if it is too dark to see otherwise.)




All around you, Baja, (and the others as well) you begin to hear screeching cries, like the hoarse caws of ravens somehow crossed with the final screams of dying men.  The sound, here, amongst all of these fallen creatures, sends chills down your collective spines.  You then hear the unmistakable sound of the cracking of bones, and you now place the sharp, striking sounds you heard upon first entering this valley.  Suddently, a rain of sharp, slippery bone shards begins all around you, those fragments that do not strike you thunking into the carpet of dead flesh around your feet with sounds that would make lesser men and women sick.

Baja: 



Spoiler



*Spot: 1d20+3: (19)  + 3 = 22* - (No need for Darkvision yet, there is still a fair amount of ambient light from the slowly rising blue moon).  You see that the skies are beginning to fill with scores of bat-winged, small humaniod creatures - it is they who are dropping (by regurgitation) these bone fragments down upon you.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Xerxes looks to the sky and, like Kiera, tries to remember anything about "Murder of Guants" ((OOC: KS The Forge +14))




Xerxes: 



Spoiler



*Knowledge (the Forge) check: 1d20+14: (12)  + 14 = 26* - you search frantically for a clue to what these creatures could be, seeking some sort of advantage.  Your mind blanks, however, and you cannot remember anything about these strange creatures which seem to be all around you...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 24, 2004)

*...on the Field of the Dead...*

*-- Round 1 --*

*ALL* need to make a Reflex save - (feel free to roll it yourself), post it here, and the post your intended action (unless you are actively working with another character (i.e. annoucing your actions, or enacting a battle plan, etc)) then please post your intended action within a spoiler tag.

_Initative_
Kiera
Gaunt (at least 4)
Kyron / P.C.
Julian / Baja
Tristan
Xerxes

OOC: Please read the following post before posting.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1720832&postcount=179


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2004)

*Tristan HP: 64/64  AC: 22*

Initiative: 1d20 +1 = (14) + 1 = *15*
Reflex Save: 1d20 + 4 = (16) + 4 = *20*

Tristan reaches over his right shoulder and draws his bastard sword, gripping it tightly in his hand even as he raises his shield above his head to ward off attacks from above.  



Spoiler



His eyes narrow as he awaits the first enemy foolish enough to approach him.



[ooc - draw sword and hold action to swing at the first gaunt to approach him, attack 



Spoiler



1d20 + 11 = (12) + 11 = *23*


]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2004)

Reflex +5 

14+5=19

Action, if in melee, draw sword and attack the nearest gaunt +8 1d8+2 (19-20). 4+8=12

If not yet in melee then spriritual weapon (range 170 feet) which attacks once at +9 for 1d8+2. The weapon appears as a brightly glowing sword.
19+9=28


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

*Xerxes, HPs: 39/39, AC: 17*

((OOC: Since Xerxes is last (Which is kind of what he wanted, so he could see what everyone else was doing before acting) I'll just hold off on his action.  Though, it will likely be Manifesting Energy Missile.
*Energy Type Manifested*: Cold 
*Manifesting Time*: 1 Standard action
*Range*: 170 feet
*Targets*: Up to five targets or objects.  No two targets can be more than 15 feet apart.
*Duration*: Instantanious
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude for half
*Power Resitance*: Yes
*Power Points*: 3 (_I had 51, will have 48 after manifesting this power_)
*Damage*: 3d6+3 to each target

*REFLEX SAVE*
Reflex = +8
1d20 roll = 11
Total save rolled = 19


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2004)

*Kiera HP 41/41; AC 21*









*OOC:*



Initiative roll 9 +1 (dex) = 10
Reflex roll 19 +3 = 22







Kiera hands goes for her mace quickly and she raises her shield defensively to protect from any diving attacks.  Her voice raises to a thundering echo, "Everyone stay close, form together closed ranks.  We don't need any of our backs exposed.  Xerxes center of the ranks.  Baja, get your hide over here!"



Spoiler



Kiera will try to ward off whatever comes close trying to protect Xerxes (i.e. Aid Another, +2 to AC for him; Attack Roll 9 +6 = 15, needed a 10) or if they remain circling will hold her action to perhaps cast holy smite.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 25, 2004)

*Baja, HP's: 62/62, AC: 18*

*Reflex Save: 19+5=24*




			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera's voice raises to a thundering echo, "Everyone stay close, form together closed ranks.  We don't need any of our backs exposed.  Xerxes center of the ranks.  Baja, get your hide over here!"




On my way boss!! the half-orc yelled in reply, snarling at these obviously mean pukey-wing thingies.



Spoiler



Afraid that whatever nastiness is falling upon him will cause him harm, Baja reaches down for the nearest dead body at his feet and hauls it up over himself as a shield with one massive arm (STR 20 should make this possible) and reaches for his club with his free hand. With his makeshift "shield" in place, he makes his way over to his companions as ordered, though ready to drop his shield at a moment's notice should he get a chance to swipe at any low flying pukey-wing-thingies (Att: +13: d20roll= 11+13=*24*)


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

_OOC: LOL!!!  Oh, I soooooo wish I could make that spoiler tag go away!_


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

*...on the Field of the Dead...*

*-- Round 1 Summary--*

As a rain of regurgitated bone shards - each slick with the corrosive stomach acids of their previous owners- falls, Kiera's hand goes for her mace quickly and she raises her shield defensively to protect from any diving attacks. Her voice raises to a thundering echo, "Everyone stay close, form together closed ranks. We don't need any of our backs exposed. Xerxes center of the ranks. Baja, get your hide over here!"

She does not have to wait long - the hail of bone and acid spatters down upon the party: bone shards sinking into flesh (both dead and alive) with a thick, sickening thunking sound and fresh stomach bile patters down like a perverted drizzle - causing metal, leather and skin to sizzle and pop.  Kyron, Julian and Xerxes learn anew what pain can be, feeling the sensations of bone shards jabbing into their exposed flesh and the burning of their skin from churned-up digestive juices.  Pain - like all other sensations - is heightened here on the Forge, and this pain (though realtively minor, compared to their pasts) nearly brings these stalwart warriors to their knees.

P.C. is pelted with this "rain" and the frey hisses in pain, its fur smoking in several places; it is apparent that whatever spell the feline had in progress is now disrupted, as a loud, bassal "galorph!" sound discharges unexpectedly amid a shower of orangish sparks.  The frey curses in an unknown tongue, but you somehow know the general gist of what is said...

It is at that moment that the gaunt attack.

Blindingly fast, these wretched creatures dive bomb the party, whizzing past them in an effort to use their speed to both score a hit and still avoid retalliation.  As they close in, you can see that these creatures are horribly thin and emaciated humanoids, with wretchedly evil faces, long gangly limbs and fingers, pointed ears and tattered bat-like wings (_OOC: see attachment below_).  They look like nothing so much as a nightmare made flesh, and here in this field of utter carnage, they seem somehow, perfect.  Several creatures dive out of no other reason than to provide distraction, as they do not even attempt to attack, but rather confuse and disorient.  It is obvious that these creatures are wickedly intelligent.

A gaunt dives at Kiera, only to find her shining shield in its path - it pulls up sharply and begins flapping its wings, making ready for another pass.  Kiera swings her mace as the horrid creature tries to gain altitude and narrowly misses.

Another attacks Tristan, whizzing by and trying to land a solid bite, but his armor proves far too protecting and no harm is done to the fighter.  However, Tristan strikes the creature without hesitation, and a great fount of blood erupts from its back as it is nearly severed in twain!  It falls to the recently bloodied ground, staining it yet again with its own crimson flow.  Still living, the creature hisses through flat, grounded teeth at the fighter.

Baja, running back towards the party holding a dead body - a bipedial ram clothed in chainmail by the looks of it - over his head as a makeshift shield, is not so well protected.  A gaunt swoops down and clamps down with a bone-crushing bite on his extended calf.  The pain is excruciating, nearly causing the half-orc to lose his footing; somehow he stumbles on, reaching the relative safety of his party.  Kyron, Julian, Xerxes, and P.C. suffer similiar fates during the wave of dive bombs. 

Kyron, seemingly dazed a bit from the sudden attacks, swings wildly at the gaunt which nearly crushed his right shoulder, but misses.

The frey screeches madly and thrusts with his now-bladed forepaw but his strike is low and off-center - the gaunt laughs wildly (a depraved and evil sound that sends chills down your spines) and flaps away unharmed.

Julian attacks as well, trying to avenge a horrid bite to his thigh, but misses the strikingly quick creatures.

Eventhough Baja is now with the group, his massive club still affords him a swipe at the creature which scored a hit on his calf.  Connecting solidly with the bat-winged creature, a resounding crack is heard and the creature's back (and several other bones as well) is very plainly broken.  The gaunt falls to the ground with a thud, only to be immediately set upon by three of its brethren, who begin tearing it to shreds, devouring it on the spot.  It becomes readily apparent that the sound of bones breaking is like music to these foul creatures' ears, for they begin screeching and cawing loudly and hoarsly upon Baja's hit (and the subsequent feeding frenzy)...

Xerxes's eyes glow with an eerie purple light, which slowly fades to an icy white - at that moment five missles of pure mental energy streak from his eyes and unerringly find five of the wheeling, soaring, screeching creatures (one of which was the gaunt which laughed at P.C. mere moments earlier).  All five of them explode into icy nuggets which have turned into bloody gobbets by the time they strike the blood red sands of Arena...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Baja: 



Spoiler



bite = 5 dam, Fort Save


Kyron: 



Spoiler



bonerain = 6 dam,
bite = 4 dam, Fort Save - this was on your right shoulder


Xerxes: 



Spoiler



bonerain = 5 dam,
bite = 5 dam, Fort Save - this was on your neck


Julian: 



Spoiler



bonerain = 6 dam,
bite = 6 dam, Fort Save - this was on your left thigh


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

*...in the midst of the swarm...*

*-- Round 2 --*

Don't forget those Fort Saves! (You know who you are...)   

_Initative_
Kiera
Gaunt (many more than 4 - at least 20 are wheeling around you now, more are gathering)
Kyron / P.C.
Julian / Baja
Tristan
Xerxes


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

Tristan's eyes dart about the battlefield, taking in the effect of his own blow as well as that of his companions while trying to keep track of the circling creatures.  He flicks his blade out at the creature that has fallen before him.

[ooc - 



Spoiler



striking for subdual 1d20 + 11 - 4 = (16) + 7 = *23*


]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

*Kiera HP 41/41, AC 21*

Uttering a prayer to the heavens as the beasts dive and wheel through the sky, Kiera calls out to the power of Pelor.  Drawing it up within her she points her silver mace towards the gaunts, the head of the mace flares to life like a newborn sun, sending a peal of thunder across the open desert as she calls upon a _holy smite_ to send into their ranks.









*OOC:*


Trying to get as many of them as possible.
Casting Defensively roll 16 +10 = 26

Evocation [Good]
Level: Good 4, Glory 4
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Area: 20-ft.-radius burst
Duration: Instantaneous (1 round); see text
Saving Throw: Will partial; see text
Spell Resistance: Yes

You draw down holy power to smite your enemies. Only evil and neutral creatures are harmed by the spell; good creatures are unaffected.

The spell deals 1d8 points of damage per two caster levels (maximum 5d8) to each evil creature in the area (or 1d6 points of damage per caster level, maximum 10d6, to an evil outsider) and causes it to become blinded for 1 round. A successful Will saving throw reduces damage to half and negates the blinded effect.

The spell deals only half damage to creatures who are neither good nor evil, and they are not blinded. Such a creature can reduce that damage by half (down to one-quarter of the roll) with a successful Will save.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 25, 2004)

*Xerxes, HPs: 29/39, AC 17*

((OOC:  My fort save is just +4 so I'm probably doomed.  1d20 roll = 14, total = 18 (that actually might not be that bad)... boy, have I mentioned yet how much I love the clerics on our team?... anyway...  With such dramatic success of his first volley, Xerxes will attemp the same action this round as well.))

The speckles of blood spilling slowy from the dozens of burns and pokes over his body look fairly insignificant compared to the bite on his neck that pours blood down over his soft leather outfit and traditional Xeph robes.  But Xerxes doesn't seem to notice the pain.  His eyes, now glowing an eerie blue-green color as psionic energy builds within him.  "Energy Missiles." He says in a strange, otherworldly voice as the power begins to grow purple then icy white in his eyes once again as he manifests the Energy Missiles.
*Energy Type Manifested*: Cold 
*Manifesting Time*: 1 Standard action
*Range*: 170 feet
*Targets*: Up to five targets or objects.  No two targets can be more than 15 feet apart.
*Duration*: Instantanious
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude for half
*Power Resitance*: Yes
*Power Points*: 3 (_I had 48, will have 45 after manifesting this power_)
*Damage*: 3d6+3 to each target


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 25, 2004)

*Baja HP's 59/62, AC:18*

*Fort +7: Roll 5+7=12 * 

Wincing with pain even though he was Glad he had smashed the pukey-wingy-thingie to the ground, Baja wished he had accepted that old man's majick beans back in.... Umm.... Where-ever it was he had appeared here from, that were supposed to grant him wishes - cos right now he wished he had a beef sandwich with horse radish and... No! Not food! He wanted some armour. ya! Armour, or a rock that could have gotten stuck in that thingie's mouth so it didn't bite Baja's leg! 

Baja winced again and readied himself incase any more should get within reach of his favourite (and only) club.



Spoiler



My fort roll is going to get Baja killed.... *sniffle* Anyhoo, unless he get's messed over by his terrible fort roll or until those devil-y things aren't close enough (In which case he'll hld his action accordingly.), Baja will ready anouther whallop at whichever is dumb enough to swoop close. (Att +13/+8 *full att* d20roll 13+13=*26*, d20roll 6+8=*14*)


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 25, 2004)

*Julian   HP:29/41  AC: 20/19  Fort Save: +8 Total: (16+8) 24*

Feeling the puncturing of the shards of bone, followed by the lightning fast strike of these Gaunts, Julian flows into Crane Seeks Moon. Legs low, with arms reaching high he prepares for more of these abominations to come to him...spinning as they pass, using the momentum of his waist to increase the speed of his blows.

OOC: Combat expertise and dodge...vs 1st ememy ac:20 those following 19, Flurry of blows +6/+6 1d8+3 dam


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2004)

*Kyron 39/49 AC 23*

Fort 4+9 = 13 plus immune to poison.

Kyron slashes at the Gaunt raking him.

Attack (forgot the bless +1 before) 18+9 = 27 

If none are on him at his turn Kyron will cast fire shield hot on himself.

Die foul beast!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Attack (forgot the bless +1 before) 18+9 = 27
> 
> If none are on him at his turn Kyron will cast fire shield hot on himself.




_OOC: I factored the bless in.    Fire shield hot????  _


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan's eyes dart about the battlefield, taking in the effect of his own blow as well as that of his companions while trying to keep track of the circling creatures.  He flicks his blade out at the creature that has fallen before him.
> 
> [ooc -
> 
> ...




_OOC: Spot check, please.  _


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2004)

[ooc - spot 1d20 + 6 = (3) + 6 = *9*]
. . . hmm, the inside of my helmet looks interesting


----------



## Ashy (Aug 25, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [ooc - spot 1d20 + 6 = (3) + 6 = *9*]
> . . . hmm, the inside of my helmet looks interesting




ROTFL!!!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

OOC: look for my post in the am, gang - long, long day and my brain just decided to check out.    (casts _avert disapointment_...)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 26, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: look for my post in the am, gang - long, long day and my brain just decided to check out.    (casts _avert disapointment_...)












*OOC:*


No excuse!  Cast's a maximized _hang your head in shame!_


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2004)

{{OOC:Vendetta's Will Save +2, 1d20 = 5, total save rolled 7}}

After watching one of the very few shows on TV that he actually likes, Vendetta logs onto EnWorld.org.  Quickly and with deft, precise motions from his fingers, he finds his subscriptions page and opens up each of the threads therein that have a new post.  Skilled eyes quickly take in the new information, processes it and replies back to the thread after getting into character.  By process of elimination, he finds the Ashy's oathbound campaign thread and, with an anxiousness of expectation, scrolls through the most recent posts.  But, what's this?  No post by Ashy letting his noble band of adventurers know the results of their most recent activities?  A sadness begins to overwhelm Vendetta but... suddenly that sadness is washed away as he fails his will save and Disappointment is Averted.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

*OOC: you guys are GREAT!*


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

*...in the midst of the swarm - blood flows!*

*-- Round 2 Summary --*

Uttering a prayer to the heavens as the beasts dive and wheel through the sky, Kiera calls out to the power of Pelor.  Drawing it up within her she points her silver mace towards the gaunts, the head of the mace flares to life like a newborn sun, sending a peal of thunder across the open desert as she calls upon a holy smite to send into their ranks.  In the wake of the thunder, there falls an eerie silence and for a flickering of an instant, Kiera fears that her faith has failed her and that Pelor has somehow turned his shining face from her.  In the next instant, however, her faith is affirmed in a very major way…

A very loud, very basal ‘WHUMP’ erupts from the red rock at Kiera’s feet, expanding outward like a shockwave, jarring everyone’s teeth in their heads; sand at the far edges of the valley vibrate and slide down the dunes like thick, scared snakes.  The light from Kiera’s mace flares brightly and then fires outward in a tight, focused shaft of searing sunlight.  The divine hand of Pelor guides the holy fire, striking the sky that merely moments before was completely empty, but at the exact moment connects with fourteen of the wheeling and screeching gaunts.

The horrid creatures do not even get a chance to cry in pain – the divine power of Pelor consumes them completely – not even ash is left behind…  An entire flock of the creatures (which were approaching) flees from this terrific display: in the searing afterimage imprinted upon your eyes, you saw at least threescore more of these horrid beasts that are now flying away from you, instead of towards.

The six remaining gaunts, heedless of their recently stricken brethren, attack ferociously.

Kiera learns of the legacy of pain here on this strange world as one of these evil scavengers latches onto the back of her neck.  Its flat teeth crunch down with incredible force and Kiera hears her vertebrae crack as white hot pain explodes at the base of her skull.  To make matters worse, the thing’s long, slender fingers wrap around her throat – chocking her!

The bleeding creature before Tristan can no longer fly, one of its wings totally severed, flopping on the ground next to it and the other horribly wounded by the knight’s sword stroke.  It leaps at Tristan with a feral screech, clamping its bone-shatter jaws down on his armored thigh.  Metal cracks and bends, squeezing painfully down upon flesh and bone beneath.  It then scuttles away, still bleeding badly, but manages to force a hissing laugh between its blood-flaked lips.  Tristan answers that laugh with a hammer-like strike to the thing’s thick skull, knocking it out cold…

Another speeds towards the crouching Julian, heading for his head, but dips quickly just before reaching him and scores a glancing bite on his extended arm.  Julian, shrugging off the foul tingling in his thigh, is ready this time however, and even as the creature connects with his left forearm, the monk rotates his two arms together, smashing the creatures head between them!  The thing’s eyes cross, yet the monk hammers him a second and then a third time.  The second hit cracks its skull; the third one finishes the job.  The gaunt drops to the dirt like a sack of flour and moves no more.

The fourth gaunt dive-bombs P.C. and chomps down on the feline’s head.  Cracking bone can be heard twenty feet away and the Frey goes down in a heap (taking the wretched creature down with him).  As he falls, he scores a glancing hit on the creature, drawing a deep line of crimson.  However, this does little to deter the hungry abomination.

The fifth and sixth gaunts double team Kyron, skillfully swooping in amid his flashing sword.  The first one is able to land a solid bite on the luminous’ arm but the other misses terribly.  Kyron, unconcerned with their stinging spittle, hammers the one which missed him this pass.  “Die foul beast!” he shouts, opening a massive gash in the thing’s side.

Baja swoons as the stinging saliva of the gaunt seeps into the gash on his calf, weakening him.  Suddenly, his limbs go cold and stiff and the half-orc falls to the ground, unable to move at all.  Pleased-sounding screeches echo from the dark skies above…

Finally, Xerxes, safe beneath Kiera’s shining shield, acts.  The speckles of blood spilling slowly from the dozens of burns and pokes over his body look fairly insignificant compared to the bite on his neck that pours blood down over his soft leather outfit and traditional Xeph robes.  But Xerxes doesn't seem to notice the pain.  His eyes, now glowing an eerie blue-green color as psionic energy builds within him. "Energy Missiles."  He says in a strange, otherworldly voice as the power begins to grow purple then icy white in his eyes once again as he manifests the psionic power.  Five of the mentally conjured missiles streak forth from his eyes, each finding a target without pause or hesitation; the gaunts attacking Kiera, Julian, P.C. and Kyron explode into bloody, icy chucks (spattering those near them in the process).

The fight, for now, is over.  Baja and P.C. are down, unmoving, and none have escaped unscathed…

OOC Info:
Kiera: 



Spoiler



Holy Smite damage: 5d8: (5 + 8 + 8 + 3 + 7)  = 31,
Bite dam: 2d3: (3 + 3)  = 6, Fort save



Tristan: 



Spoiler



Bite dam: 2d3: (3 + 3)  = 6, no Fort save (it was biting your armor, and did not come in contact with flesh)
You feel, in your professional opinion, that this gaunt is very near death’s door…
The armor over your left thigh is badly damaged



Julian: 



Spoiler



Bite dam: 2d3: (3 + 2)  = 5, Fort save
Total damage to gaunt: 3d8+3: (7 + 2 + 5)  + 3 = 17



Kyron: 



Spoiler



Bite dam: 2d3: (3 + 1) = 4, immune – not Fort save needed
Total damage to gaunt: 1d8+2: (5)  + 2 = 7



Baja: 



Spoiler



paralysis



Xerxes: 



Spoiler



Total damage to gaunts: 3d6+3: (6 + 6 + 6)  + 3 = 21


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2004)

Xerxes, a bit shaken, looks at his comerads and tries to assess who is the most hurt.  He looks to Baja's stiff, unmoving body and runs over to him.  He checks the Half-orc for vital signs and is relieved to find Baja still breathes.  Using all of his strength, grunting loudly, Xerxes is barely able to roll the Orc onto his back.  "Baja, can you hear me?  Baja?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 26, 2004)

*hp 35/49 AC 23*

Ignoring the glowing drops of life essence leaking out of himself, Kyron rushes over to P.C. and immediately casts cure light wounds to stabilize him. Drawing upon his innate connection to the positive material plane and focusing his power as taught by the enlightened order positive energy is channeled to heal the broken frey.

d8+5 4+5=9 unless he's already dead.

Xerxes! Keep the scavenger's off Baja until I can tend to him!


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is easy to see that P.C. is still breathing, but the trama to his skull seems to be the primary issue at the moment.  The soothing warmth of positive energy flows into the small body and nearly all of the external wounds close completely.  There is little doubt in Kyron's mind that the frey's wounds reach far deeper than the surface, however...

Kyron: 



Spoiler



Listen check, please.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 26, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> It is easy to see that P.C. is still breathing, but the trama to his skull seems to be the primary issue at the moment.  The soothing warmth of positive energy flows into the small body and nearly all of the external wounds close completely.  There is little doubt in Kyron's mind that the frey's wounds reach far deeper than the surface, however...
> 
> Kyron:
> 
> ...




Damn, this may be beyond my abilities to heal. Someone watch him while I go try to get Baja's body to purge the poison within him.

Ashy 



Spoiler



Listen 18+4=22


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2004)

Tristan grimaces in pain as a shredded piece of steel gouges into his thigh.  He looks around, noting that the fight appears to have ended, but that his companions still stand, for the most part.  He notes that both Baja and PC are being cared for by people more capable than he, and then looks down at his prisoner.  

He attempts to pry open the torn plate metal in order to grant more mobility 



Spoiler



[hasn't happened] ... and leans down to pull a scrap of cloth off of one of the inumerable corpses.  Shuffling over to the fallen gaunt, he tries to stop the blood flow with the improvised bandage, but the pain in his thigh makes him light headed, and his fingers numb.

[ooc - heal check to attempt to stabilize 1d20 + 4 = (6) + 4 = *10*]


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Damn, this may be beyond my abilities to heal. Someone watch him while I go try to get Baja's body to purge the poison within him.
> 
> Ashy
> 
> ...




Voadam: 



Spoiler



You hear something scrabbling up behind Tristan...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan grimaces in pain as a shredded piece of steel gouges into his thigh.  He looks around, noting that the fight appears to have ended, but that his companions still stand, for the most part.  He notes that both Baja and PC are being cared for by people more capable than he, and then looks down at his prisoner.
> 
> He attempts to pry open the torn plate metal in order to grant more mobility and leans down to pull a scrap of cloth off of one of the inumerable corpses.  Shuffling over to the fallen gaunt, he tries to stop the blood flow with the improvised bandage, but the pain in his thigh makes him light headed, and his fingers numb.
> 
> [ooc - heal check to attempt to stabilize 1d20 + 4 = (6) + 4 = *10*]




_OOC: First, I'll need a Str check on prying open that plate..._


----------



## Voadam (Aug 26, 2004)

"Tristan! Watch your back!"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> _OOC: First, I'll need a Str check on prying open that plate..._




[ooc - okay, I was just writing fluff, but apparently it has become crunch.  Hmm. . . Str Check 1d20 + 2 = (20) + 2 = *22*. . . aww, what a waste of a 20  hope that makes it.  How is timing working out between my stated actions and Kyron's warning?]


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

_OOC:  His warning comes as you are working on your armor (which is why you could not hear it for yourself)._


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 26, 2004)

Kiera sighs in relief as the battle seems to have ended for now, looking around at her comrades she feels relieved that some of their training has paid off.  She hurries over to P.C. to see what her she can do for the poor frey, leaning over him she hears the call of warning to Tristan and her head snaps up, mace at the ready to protect the fallen creature.

[Fort save 15+8=23;  see what happens when you don't post right off of the bat, everyone gets moving before you do]


----------



## Ashy (Aug 26, 2004)

_OOC: Everyone looking in Tristan's direction, please make a Spot check._


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2004)

[ooc - so does my strength check succeed or not?  And did you mean I can't hear the warning, or just the scrabbling behind me? ]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2004)

[Spot check roll 4 + 4 = 8]  Probably not.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2004)

Spot 20+4=24 Woohoo!


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 27, 2004)

*Baja HP's 59/62, AC:18*

_This pain in hole....! Not can move, not can talk, can even feel drool fall onto my neck! And am hungry too!_ 

The half-orc was glad though he hadn't been left face-first in the dirt, that way no bugs could crawl up his nose. He tried his best to see what everyone else was doing around him, but couldn't move. Still. A part of him was glad he was stuck like this cos if he weren't, he'd surely have bashed ALL of them flying pukey-wing thingies and left none for anyone else. And that would have been just selfish. But sometimes, he just couldn't help himself when he was fightin'.



> "Tristan! Watch your back!"




_God this poo! Not even can turn to see what needs looking at!_ 

Baja fumed, though none would realise it by looking.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [ooc - so does my strength check succeed or not?  And did you mean I can't hear the warning, or just the scrabbling behind me? ]




_OOC: Strength check succeeds, you could not hear the scrabbling behind you, but you DID hear the warning..._


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

_OOC: Spot check >= 13_

Just behind Tristian is a small, three-to-four feet long lizard with mustard colored scales and at least five pairs of legs standing atop a pile of mutilated humans with blue paint all over their bodies.  The creature's face is vaguely horse-like in that it is long and narrow, but the similiarity ends there - a slightly hooked beak-like mouth sits below two large oval nostrils and two watery orange eyes.  A swept-back crest sits atop its head, slowly darkening in color from mustart to a deep, crimson red.  It looks at Tristan with its large, gentle seeming eyes and starts to sniff, testing the air nervously...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2004)

Tristan wrenches open the plate just in time to hear Kyron's warning and spins around, his hand going to his sword's hilt by force of habit.  However, when he sees the creature, he relaxes a little and lets his hand slip down again.  He looks curiously at the lizard-thing and speaks in a friendly tone of voice.

"Hello there. . . are you going to try to eat me, or will we be friends?"

[OOC - 



Spoiler



I'm assuming I don't need a spot check to see it right next to me, but if I'm wrong I can roll it later.


]


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2004)

Xerxes looks down at the Half-orc sadly.  His powerful body frozen in place the way that it was, worried him.  Would the big goofy "bashur" be alright?  Xerxes always liked Baja's simple and spirited way... and so, it seemed, did the bugs!  Several bugs of various lengths and size emerged from around the ground, crawled up onto Baja's face and tried to climb into his ears and nose.  _"How very odd!"_ Xerxes thought to himself as he dutifully swept the insects away.  There was almost a look of panic in Baja's eyes and Xerxes knew immediately that the big guy really didn't want something climbing up his nose... and neither did he, once he thought about it. 

Suddenly, Kyron's warning came and Xerxes looked around for Tristian.  Xerxes, feeling confident that the insects were now gone, moved toward Tristian and this newest creature.  Hoping the creature was intelligent and friendly, Xerxes prepares to Manifest Psionic Tongues, in case the they could not understand the language that it spoke.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2004)

Seeing Tristan is aware of the spider lizard Kyron turns back to the task at hand.

All right then P.C., let's see if your body can purge this poison with a little help.

Kyron focuses intently channeling the positive energy that courses through his being to the paralyzed frey. Not divine magic but a technique the order developed centuries ago for luminous to tap their inborn connection to the positive energy plane. Kyron's glowing body flares as he touches the humanoid cat.

Ashy



Spoiler



Purifying light, this feat allows the luminous to give a second save to another to purge out a poison with a +2 sacred bonus on the save once per Wis Bonus per day.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan wrenches open the plate just in time to hear Kyron's warning and spins around, his hand going to his sword's hilt by force of habit.  However, when he sees the creature, he relaxes a little and lets his hand slip down again.  He looks curiously at the lizard-thing and speaks in a friendly tone of voice.
> 
> "Hello there. . . are you going to try to eat me, or will we be friends?"
> 
> ...




The creature looks to Tristant for a moment, and then lets out a loud squak, "Rrrraaaak!"; it then does a peculiar thing - first it shakes its head, pauses and then nods.  The creature looks the warrior up and down, its oblong head looking terribly odd atop its long, serpentine neck.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Seeing Tristan is aware of the spider lizard Kyron turns back to the task at hand.
> 
> All right then P.C., let's see if your body can purge this poison with a little help.
> 
> ...




The energy washes over the frey and Kyron's brow furrows as he tries to root out whatever toxin's lie within the small form.  He senses that P.C.'s will, while strong, is trying to assist, that it is just not enough at this time.  The energy dissipates, and still there is no change in the frey's frozen form.

_OOC: Rolled miserably on the save - points for trying tho!  _


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2004)

Tristan looks stunned for a moment before regaining his composure and smiling at the lizard.  He speaks again, this time in a more dignified manor.

"My apologies, my friend.  I did not realize that you could understand me.  I offer you greetings and welcome.  My name is Tristan."

[Diplomacy +5, 1d20 + 5 = (17) + 5 = *23*]


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan looks stunned for a moment before regaining his composure and smiling at the lizard.  He speaks again, this time in a more dignified manor.
> 
> "My apologies, my friend.  I did not realize that you could understand me.  I offer you greetings and welcome.  My name is Tristan."
> 
> [Diplomacy +5, 1d20 + 5 = (17) + 5 = *23*]




The creature cocks its head, much like a dog might and wags a tiny stump of a tail.  With one of its long, four-fingered forarms (for you can now see, as it moves a little closer, that it in fact has ten legs, with the first pair being half again as long as its other eight legs) it points to itself.  "Rrrraaakkk", it squaks.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 27, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Manifest Psionic Tongues




_OOC: I need the details here, please.  _


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

Thinking that the creature may not be able to communicate in an understandable way from the actions it takes, Xerxes decides not to Manifest the power but continues to move forward to Tristian, watching the strange creature.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera sighs in relief as the battle seems to have ended for now, looking around at her comrades she feels relieved that some of their training has paid off.  She hurries over to P.C. to see what her she can do for the poor frey, leaning over him she hears the call of warning to Tristan and her head snaps up, mace at the ready to protect the fallen creature.
> 
> [Fort save 15+8=23;  see what happens when you don't post right off of the bat, everyone gets moving before you do]




Kiera steels her resolve and fights off the stinging effects of the gaunt saliva, though her neck still hurts and she still bleeds from her wounds.  The frey is still unmoving, although otherwise he seems to be mostly unhurt...

_OOC: You'll need a Heal check to learn more...._


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Thinking that the creature may not be able to communicate in an understandable way from the actions it takes, Xerxes decides not to Manifest the power but continues to move forward to Tristian, watching the strange creature.




As Xerxes moves over towards Tristian, the many-legged lizard scuttles away about five feet, its head low and its tail tucked between its legs.  A strange sound, a cross between a sqwak and a whimper escapes its beak as it looks to Tristian to save it from this new threat...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2004)

*Tristan*[  ] holds us his hands his a non-threatening gesture when the lizard scuttles away from Xerxes.

"Hey. . . don't worry.  We're all friends here."

He points to every person present in turn and names them in a slow methodical fashion, so as not to get confusing.

"Raak"
"Tristan"
"Xerxes"
"Kyron"
"Kiera"
"Baja"
"PC"

"None of them will try to hurt you."

When he is done he looks down at the Raak.  He reaches into his belt puch with slow, deliberate movements and pulls out some of his rations.  He pulls out a scrap of dried meat and tears a chunk of for himself, which he eats.  Then he kneels down and extends the rest towards Raak.

"Are you hungry?  This is food."


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 28, 2004)

Baja heard the talk about food and became even more frustrated. 

_Dem's bein' all nice to dat other person and offerin' foods and stuff - and not even make Baja well again so he can have foods and stuff! Me think me'll have some words with them friends when me better about loyalty to pals! _


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Kiera steels her resolve and fights off the stinging effects of the gaunt saliva, though her neck still hurts and she still bleeds from her wounds.  The frey is still unmoving, although otherwise he seems to be mostly unhurt...
> 
> _OOC: You'll need a Heal check to learn more...._












*OOC:*


Heal check 11 +13 = 24; Pity I don't have any neutralize poisons or remove paralysis spells memorized, they're probably going to have to wait it out.







Kiera will remain focused on the frey, her own wounds slight in comparison.  She motions towards Baja, asking Voadam to see to him.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2004)

Kyron nods to Kiera and strides over to Baja.

Hang on, I'm here to help you Baja. I'm going to boost your life force to combat the venom. But your body will have to fight to overcome it. Get ready.

Wiping away some bugs that were crawling on Baja's face, Kyron focuses the positive energy that makes up his body's life force and channels a burst of energy into the poisoned albino, boosting the barbarian's own life force.

ooc: second fort save for Baja with +2 sacred bonus.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 28, 2004)

If they could've, Baja's eyes would 've widened at the unexpected surge of energy stuff suddenly willing him to push the poisons out from his body. He allowed the flow to work through his muscles and did his best to force his muscles to work again.....



Spoiler



Fort +7, roll 13+7+2(bonus from Voadam) = *22*


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

At the first sign of agitation in the new creature, Xerxes raises his hands in a peaceful manner and begins to back away from it.  "I must resemble some of the people in this land that deal with this creature cruelly.  I wonder how much that resembleance is?"


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Heal check 11 +13 = 24; Pity I don't have any neutralize poisons or remove paralysis spells memorized, they're probably going to have to wait it out.
> ...




Kiera looks over the frey and her skilled eyes and mind, attuned to the ways of traditional healing, quickly deduce that the problem is two things.  First, the frey still has some internal damage to his skull - nothing too terribly serious - yet something that still needs immediate attention.  Secondly, the frey is in some sort of paralytic state, most likely originating from the saliva from the mouthes of the putrid, carrion-eating gaunt.

Kiera: 



Spoiler



You think that a cure light will top off the damage done to PC, but even then, he will still be paralyzed unless you have remove poison or the like...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> If they could've, Baja's eyes would 've widened at the unexpected surge of energy stuff suddenly willing him to push the poisons out from his body. He allowed the flow to work through his muscles and did his best to force his muscles to work again.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baja: 



Spoiler



That's enought to do it, Baja, the effects wear off slowly, leaving your muscles sore and limbs stiff...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 28, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *Tristan*[  ] holds us his hands his a non-threatening gesture when the lizard scuttles away from Xerxes.
> 
> "Hey. . . don't worry.  We're all friends here."
> 
> ...




As Xerxes backs away, Raak seems to brighten, raising its head and wagging its stump again.  You begin to think that it was more of an instinctive reaction to facing a possible enemy on two fronts than anything else, but you cannot be sure.  Once you produce the food, however, all inhibitions seem to vanish and the small lizard scampers over to you quickly.  As it takes the food with one of its long, gangly forepaws and sits on its haunches it paws Tristan's leg with the other.  It hungrily devours the food, licking its pointed beak-mouth with a long purple tongue and then looks up to the fighter with its large watery eyes.  "Rrrraaaakkkk!" it squawks again, as if wanting more...

The entire time, it's nostrils are constantly sniffing and snuffling, twitching this way and that....


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Kiera looks over the frey and her skilled eyes and mind, attuned to the ways of traditional healing, quickly deduce that the problem is two things.  First, the frey still has some internal damage to his skull - nothing too terribly serious - yet something that still needs immediate attention.  Secondly, the frey is in some sort of paralytic state, most likely originating from the saliva from the mouthes of the putrid, carrion-eating gaunt.
> 
> Kiera:
> 
> ...




Kiera applies a cure light to the frey, hoping to heal the remaining internal damage, but she knows that she can do nothing about the paralytic poison at the moment.









*OOC:*


1d8+7hp


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2004)

Tristan gives an exasperated look to Raak.

"Why do I get the feeling that you would eat me out of house and home if I let you?"

He offers up what's left of the ration serving to the lizard, but holds up one finger in caution before he does.

"Go slow with this.  That's all for now."

He stands up while the lizard eats and looks around at the others.

"I think he likes me.  He was probably just nervous of your sudden approach, Xerxes.  How is everyone else doing?"


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 29, 2004)

Baja gets up and stretches painfully, forcing stiffness and weariness from his limbs. Sitting up and taking in his immediate surroundings, he see's the Holy-lady worrying about the stupid kitten and the others - minus Voadam, who's still kneeling next to him - pouring over another (Though bigger) leggy lizard, only this one was more than just snack size. Wincing slightly, he reaches out to Voadam's shoulder and squeezes in a toothy thanks. Grunting in a little pain he got to his feet, grabbed his club and walked towards the group, chewing on the couple of bugs that decided not to fall off of his face as he stood.



Spoiler



Knowledge Forge +11 to see if he knew whether he was familiar, somewhat, with the lizard' species. If he remembers it as dangerous, or potentially so, or even unsurely so, he'll step up and brain it with the excuse that it could have bitten Tristan's lips off or something, plus, it'll provide more meat for the party than those tiny lizard-snacks could. (Att+13 roll 10+13=23 if needed)


----------



## Ashy (Aug 29, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera applies a cure light to the frey, hoping to heal the remaining internal damage, but she knows that she can do nothing about the paralytic poison at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Soothing waves of heat emanate from Kiera's hands - like the sunrise on an early Spring morning - soothing and comforting all at once.  The few minute traces of physical wounds vanish as this light washes over the frey, but he remains inert, apparently an after-effect of the contact with the gaunt poison...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 29, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan gives an exasperated look to Raak.
> 
> "Why do I get the feeling that you would eat me out of house and home if I let you?"
> 
> ...




Raak's large nostrils flare a bit at the instruction, followed by a hollow sounding "gronk" from somewhere far back in its pointed skull.  Apparently, however, the lizard not only heeds the instruction, but follows it as well; eating the offered food slowly and methodically.  When it is finished, the lizard lays down quietly at Tristan's feet...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 29, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja gets up and stretches painfully, forcing stiffness and weariness from his limbs. Sitting up and taking in his immediate surroundings, he see's the Holy-lady worrying about the stupid kitten and the others - minus Voadam, who's still kneeling next to him - pouring over another (Though bigger) leggy lizard, only this one was more than just snack size. Wincing slightly, he reaches out to Voadam's shoulder and squeezes in a toothy thanks. Grunting in a little pain he got to his feet, grabbed his club and walked towards the group, chewing on the couple of bugs that decided not to fall off of his face as he stood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baja: 



Spoiler



*Knowledge (the Forge) check: 1d20+11: (7)  + 11 = 18* - Try as he might, no matter how hard he thinks, Baja cannot recall anything about these many legged, mustard colored lizards.  It is quite frustrating, considering he was no doubt looking forward to using his club again....soon.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 29, 2004)

Baja approached the group about the new lizard thing. He made sure he was ready for any tricks by the many-legged creature, holding his club across his chest in readiness, a mean scowl upon his features. 



Spoiler



At the slightest seemingly threatening movement, Baja will bash the cold-blooded freak. (Attack rolls as previous.)


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 29, 2004)

Xerxes cautiously approaches Baja, wary not to disturbe the lizard thing.  When he gets close, he leans in an whispers.

Baja (Ashy, you can read too so that you know what Xerxes is saying if you like): 



Spoiler



Baja, is there something wrong?  What do your senses tell you?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2004)

Tristan glances over to the newly arisen half-orc and smiles.

"Baja!  It is good to see you up again.  I am glad you have recovered ."

He points to the lizard at his feet.

"I would like you to meet Raak."


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 30, 2004)

Baja heard Xerxes but didn't react nor reply and walked past him.



> Tristan glances over to the newly arisen half-orc and smiles."Baja! It is good to see you up again. I am glad you have recovered . "He points to the lizard at his feet. "I would like you to meet Raak."




His steps widening to get to his destination quicker, Baja soon stands next to Tristan and towers over the leg-lizard, a snarl just waiting to release itself. 

_One move leg-lizard-rock! Me will crush you and eat you if you are mean like dem pukey-flyin-devils!_ 



Spoiler



Baja isn't going to tolerate anything. He'll swat the creature unless it proves to him (Seeing as he's not been there so far.) that it is truly friendly/and/or harmless.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2004)

Kyron arises and draws upon his connection to the divine to conjure positive energy directly into his own body which flares slightly as he replenishes some of his lost energy.

_cure light wounds 2+5=7 _ 

Kyron then looks his companions over to see how badly they fared in the fray.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 30, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja heard Xerxes but didn't react nor reply and walked past him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC: I am assuming that Baja only THOUGHT this and did not say it, correct?  Please let me know...


----------



## Ashy (Aug 30, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron arises and draws upon his connection to the divine to conjure positive energy directly into his own body which flares slightly as he replenishes some of his lost energy.
> 
> _cure light wounds 2+5=7 _
> 
> Kyron then looks his companions over to see how badly they fared in the fray.




Some of Kyron's smaller wounds close, but he is still not fully healed.

_OOC: I don't think he's fully healed, anyways... I can't remember.    Everyone should post the general status of their character (i.e. bleeding profusely from the neck, only a few scratches on their arm, etc...)_


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 30, 2004)

*Julian  HP: 24/41* 

As Julian checks over the remains of the gaunts to make sure these demonic looking creatures are not alive, he picks out the slivers of bones that are lodged in his flesh from the first attack the creatures sprung on the group.
Hearing the comotion about a possible new threat to Tristan, his first thoughts as he moved over to aid the fighter were_A new danger? Did we land in some pit in hell?_  As he approached he smiled seeing the lizard/spider sitting like any well trained dog _So....there is some good in this world..._ 

Looks like you have made a new friend Tristan! Hopefully it'll not eat as much as our albino friend or we may soon run out of food before we get to civilization.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 30, 2004)

OOC: oops, forgot something...

As the monk limps up to the group, he leaves a slight trail of blood, quickly absorbed by the always thirsty seeming sand, from his torn thigh and slightly bleeding arm. The bone rain had left several gashes along his chest and arms that look more painfull then he lets on.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 30, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> *Julian  HP: 24/41*
> 
> As Julian checks over the remains of the gaunts to make sure these demonic looking creatures are not alive, he picks out the slivers of bones that are lodged in his flesh from the first attack the creatures sprung on the group.
> Hearing the comotion about a possible new threat to Tristan, his first thoughts as he moved over to aid the fighter were_A new danger? Did we land in some pit in hell?_  As he approached he smiled seeing the lizard/spider sitting like any well trained dog _So....there is some good in this world..._
> ...




There is a gaunt near Tristan, which bears sword wounds and a large knot upon its head, that appears to be breathing shallowly.  Blood seeps out of its wounds, quickly soaking into the thirsty sands.  It does not take one trained in the healing arts to notice that this creature will not be alive much longer...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2004)

*Tristan 58/64*

Tristan stands steadily on his feet.  There is a large hole ripped in the plate over his left thigh, which he has prised open to avoid injury.  Luckily the leg beneath the hole seems unbloodied, but the half-elf does favor it slightly.

He turns to face Julian when he hears the paladin speak.

"Oh come now, nothing can eat as much as ol' Baja."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2004)

*HPs: 29/39*

Xerxes grins at Baja as Tristan speaks.  The adrenaline has now faded and he begins to feel the wounds covering his body from the boney attack of the Gaunts but especially the rip in his neck that one of them made bitting him.  He pulls out a small bit of cloth and a waterskin, dampens the cloth and dabs it to the wound on his neck.

"What ought we do with _that_?"  Xerxes asks, indicating the dying gaunt, wanting to know what the rest of the groups' thoughts are.  For a moment, he was tempted to just go over and make a Hostile Empathic Transfer to it, transfering his wounds to the creature.  But he is not a ruthless killer.  Xerxes has no trouble with killing things or people when he or his friends' lives were threatened...  But he watched the creature for a moment and felt sorry for it as it struggled for it's life in what appeared to be a losing battle.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2004)

Kyron 42/49

Kyron goes over to the paladin and casts cure serious wounds on him drawing on significantly more amounts of divine power Kyron's hands glow with positive energy 3d8+7 7+7=14hp


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 31, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: I am assuming that Baja only THOUGHT this and did not say it, correct?  Please let me know...



**OOC: Ya, it was indeed his thoughts. When he speaks, I'll post it in red so it's obvious for all! **

The leg-lizard-Rock seemed to be a good leg-lizard. So Baja relaxed his stance a little, though he still had alot of angry energy to be rid of. That is, until he heard Xerxes' comment regarding the dying gaunt and, with a snarl brought his club high over his head and slammed down on the wing'ed creature's body, smashing  the little life left out of it. 



Spoiler



I think this counts as an easy cu de gras?



Giggling a little at the bloody mess he made, Baja wiped his club clean in the sands and sat down to study his wounded leg and see if he could stem the bleeding.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Tristan winces slightly at the meaty thwack from the club impacting the gaunt.

"Well, I suppose that settles that question."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron 42/49
> 
> Kyron goes over to the paladin and casts cure serious wounds on him drawing on significantly more amounts of divine power Kyron's hands glow with positive energy 3d8+7 7+7=14hp




The bright, nearly searing light that erupts from Kyron's palms dance up the paladin's body; as the light touches a wounded spot, the skin rapidly reknits itself and new, pinkish skin quickly grows over the wounds, looking fresh, healthy and new.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> **OOC: Ya, it was indeed his thoughts. When he speaks, I'll post it in red so it's obvious for all! **
> 
> The leg-lizard-Rock seemed to be a good leg-lizard. So Baja relaxed his stance a little, though he still had alot of angry energy to be rid of. That is, until he heard Xerxes' comment regarding the dying gaunt and, with a snarl brought his club high over his head and slammed down on the wing'ed creature's body, smashing  the little life left out of it.
> 
> ...




Mashed gobbets of flesh and bone fly everywhere, spattering all within fifteen feet.  One of Raak's eyes pop open and his long purple tongue snakes out, grabbing a hunk or two of bloody flesh and pulls them into his beaked mouth.  A satisfied "BURP" escapes from his maw, and then his eye slowly closes again, his nostrils still sniffling and snuffling the air...


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 31, 2004)

*Julian  HP: 38/41* 

Feeling the wounds close and the pure sense of good wash over him, his body much relieved Many thanks,Kyron hopefully we will soon be from this area before those creatures return
Seeing the lizard snatching the remaining lizard chunks from the air he turns to Tristan  I don't know Tristan...looks to me this new pet of yours could at least keep up with our half orc friend.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

Xerxes grins and nods his agreement with Julian.  Xerxes smiles at Baja and pats the big Half-orc on the shoulder as he walks past to stand on a dune and look out across the evening sky.  Xerxes didn't like Baja killing the struggling Gaunt, but then, perhaps the big albino did it a favor.  Life just shouldn't be taken frivilously...  But again, if it were healthy, would it have continued to attack? 

There were always questions.  One could drive themselves insane asking and second-guessing.  Xerxes wished that he could have known his father.  From Cyrus' descriptions of him, he'd have had some wisdom to impart on the matter.  But Xerxes knew he wouldn't have understood it for several more years, which is often the way with words of wisdom.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Tristan looks over at the stricken PC.

"How fares our feline friend?  Before we met him, we had determined ourselves to move on.  Once he has recovered, we should probably get moving again, unless he has new information on where we should go."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Xerxes grins and nods his agreement with Julian.  Xerxes smiles at Baja and pats the big Half-orc on the shoulder as he walks past to stand on a dune and look out across the evening sky.  Xerxes didn't like Baja killing the struggling Gaunt, but then, perhaps the big albino did it a favor.  Life just shouldn't be taken frivilously...  But again, if it were healthy, would it have continued to attack?
> 
> There were always questions.  One could drive themselves insane asking and second-guessing.  Xerxes wished that he could have known his father.  From Cyrus' descriptions of him, he'd have had some wisdom to impart on the matter.  But Xerxes knew he wouldn't have understood it for several more years, which is often the way with words of wisdom.




The evening sky has deepened to a solid blanket of pitch, punctured here and there by stars glittering coldly in strange and alien patterns.  The blue moon, full, is now fully above the horizon, giving off nearly as much light as a normal sun.  However, the odd cast of the light, an otherworldly cerulean patina tends to play tricks on your eyes, unused as they are to its glow.

Every moment it seems to grow colder, the tips of your exposed fingers, noses, and ears already beginning to numb.  You see small, feathery crystals of ice forming on the whiskers of the poor frey, who is still frozen as still as a board.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2004)

Let us wrap him in a blanket, put him on one of the horses, and then find shelter. In the morning Kiera can purge the gaunt poison from him and we can find out what he can tell us of these lands and peoples. If the cold becomes too intense for you, let me know and I will repeat the charm of endurance that currently wards Tristan, Kiera and myself. But warding the party will expend my divine magics for the night so that there will be no more healing.

Kyron brings over his miraculously unharmed mount to carry the dead weight of the frey.

Warded by his magics, Kyron does not feel the effects of the bitter cold.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Tristan bends down to check how Raak fairs in the now bitter cold of the desert night.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron brings over his miraculously unharmed mount to carry the dead weight of the frey.





_OOC: BLAST!  I forgot the horses!!!    _


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan bends down to check how Raak fairs in the now bitter cold of the desert night.




Surprisingly, the cold does not seem to bother the multi-legged lizard.  In fact, as Tristan places his hand upon Raak's back, he notices that the creature gives off a slight radiant heat.  However, the lizard does seem to be gettng a bit sluggish and sleepy, as it only cracks one large eye at the touch of its apparently adopted master.

Strangely, Tristan feels the cold much keener now than he did before, almost as if the spell that was cast by Kyron earlier had worn off completely.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> _OOC: BLAST!  I forgot the horses!!!    _




My horse is heretofore named Lucky.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> _OOC: BLAST!  I forgot the horses!!!    _




[OOC - horse.  Singular I believe.  

My understanding here is that Raak is about the size of an iguana, and I'm assuming about the same weight.]

Tristan shivvers in the sudden cold, but at least the padding beneath his armor protects a little bit better against the cold than it did against the day's boiling heat.  He removes his pack and unrolls his bedroll which he then folds up into a small nest on top of the pack, securing it on with the straps.

When he is done he stands again and puts the pack on again, with the nest being supported by the pack and his own shoulders.  Then he stoops down to lift the lizard up and into the nest for traveling.

"Hold on tight Raak."


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [OOC - horse.  Singular I believe.
> 
> My understanding here is that Raak is about the size of an iguana, and I'm assuming about the same weight.]
> 
> ...




_OOC: I thought there were two horses....  Lucky - LOL!  Correct - Raak is a small creature, so about the size/weight of an iguana would peg it._

Raak moves a bit more once Tristan picks him up, and begins to scrabble slightly, as if he is unaccustomed to being handled.  As soon as Tristan places him into the nest, however, the lizard quickly calms down and curls up.  The near constant snuffling is a relaxing sound in the fighter's ear and the heat from the lizard's body warms Tristan considerably, helping to stave off the cold.

A long, purplish tongue flicks out and licks Tristan's ear and then Raak falls to sleep...


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

When Tristan stops to make the "nest", Xerxes pulls out his own winter blanket and wraps it around himself.  His thin frame is not suited for this kind of cold but he does not complain.  He dreams of a warm fire as they begin anew.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2004)

Kiera places her hand on the wound that still bleeds from her neck and utters a small prayer to Pelor, closing the wound.

[had taken 6 damage, cure light 1d8+7]









*OOC:*


library access, spotty, short, so on


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera places her hand on the wound that still bleeds from her neck and utters a small prayer to Pelor, closing the wound.
> 
> [had taken 6 damage, cure light 1d8+7]
> 
> ...




Radiant sunlight springs forth from Kiera's hand, gently burning away the blood and searing, without pain, her wound closed.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 1, 2004)

As the others prepare to fight off the impending cold of night, Baja finishes tending his wounded leg with a strip of cloth ripped form the bottom of his cloak (Though not so much that it'd cause the garment to cease it's function as protection from the elements.) and does his best to use it as a make-shift bandage to stem the bleeding. 

Then, taking the now torn cloak, he ties it around his shoulders and steps up to the head of the group, looking back to Keira and asks, We go now boss holy lady? Need find place to sleep where it not so cold.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 1, 2004)

Shivering slightly in the cold desert night, Julian huddles his cloak about his person. Hoping to find shelter in this sandy realm may be a bit difficult but Heronious willing it will be done.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 1, 2004)

_OOC: Poor Baja - no one heal him.  



Waiting on Kiera..._


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2004)

Kiera will go over to Baja and tend to his wounds, applying a cure light to the wounds along his leg.  Turning towards the rest of the party she'll say "we should leave this carnage behind us before we settle in for the night, the movement should give us some warmth," directing her next comments to Tristan, "whichever direction these attackers came from, it seems to be the best idea, lead on."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2004)

*Tristan 58/64*

Tristan stamps his feet to keep them warm and nods at Kiera's instructions.

"Right then, off we go."

With Raak secure on his pack, and PC secured to a horse, Tristan sets off, leading the group.  He skirts the high ground around the battlefield, until they reach the 'northern' edge of the dune valley.  Once there he turns away from the carnage, and sets purposely off into the night once again.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 1, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera will go over to Baja and tend to his wounds, applying a cure light to the wounds along his leg.  Turning towards the rest of the party she'll say "we should leave this carnage behind us before we settle in for the night, the movement should give us some warmth," directing her next comments to Tristan, "whichever direction these attackers came from, it seems to be the best idea, lead on."




_OOC: Roll your healing, please.  _


----------



## Ashy (Sep 1, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan stamps his feet to keep them warm and nods at Kiera's instructions.
> 
> "Right then, off we go."
> 
> With Raak secure on his pack, and PC secured to a horse, Tristan sets off, leading the group.  He skirts the high ground around the battlefield, until they reach the 'northern' edge of the dune valley.  Once there he turns away from the carnage, and sets purposely off into the night once again.




You rise up out of the death-filled valley as the blue moon slowly rises above the horizon to your right.  It seems with each passing moment, the air around you gets colder, the black vaccum of the night sky above you literally sucking the heat from the ground and the air all around you.  By the time you make it to the top of the steep sand ridge that forms the northermost border of the valley, your breath comes in great bouts of steam-like vapor.  Only a span of a few moments have passed since you started walking and each of you knows, without the shadow of a doubt, that if the temperature continues to drop in this manner, that you will soon learn a new meaning of cold...

Your heightened senses here make painful distinctions within the usually numbing sensation of getting cold.  You begin to have tiny pinpricks of pain all along your extremeties, like thousands of pixies stabbing you with tiny, icy spears.  Then, a gradual spreading sensation of wave after wave of numbing, yet burning cold radiates inward from your arms and legs.  It is almost as if the cold itself is trying to race to your torso, in the hopes of freezing your heart solid within your chest.

Looking out from your perch upon the dune, you see, to what you determine as "north" a wide swath of tracks, all moving in your direction.  This is undoubtedly the route by which the invading army came, slipping down upon those camped within the valley at unawares.  The tracks wind around the dunes and you can tell that the army was well trained - they rejoined their ranks as they skirted the dunes, formations breaking over the massive hills of red sand like waves around rocks and then reforming.  They used the natural terrain well, making sure that they always kept out of the line of sight from any possible sentries; ever using the dunes as ample cover.  It is impossible to make out any distrinct footprints in the mass of sandy holes, but there is little doubt that the army was fair-sized and formidible.

You follow these tracks for what you think is an hour or so and then you come upon something strange.  The tracks come to a wide, flat expanse of sand and there they end - or rather, that is where they begun - and yet there is no sign of how they came to "start" here, the the middle of a vast, open desert...

_OOC: If you want to explore, post the appropriate Spot, Listen, Search, etc., checks, if not, let me know and we'll continue onward in which ever direction you'd like to go._


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 1, 2004)

The cold fills Xerxes so thoroughly that he cares little for anything less that finding a place to light a fire and get warm by.  He's reduced to little more than following the footsteps of who ever is in front of him.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2004)

Noticing his comrades wounds, Kyron goes over to subleader Xerxes and casts cure minor wounds three times, his glowing hand pulsing with divine energy so that Xerxes is brought up to 32/39 hp.

The rest should heal with a good night's rest. I believe everyone else is in good shape. If so I can turn the rest of my minor magics into water which I believe you all will need when the double suns rise again and long lasting wards against cold and heat. Remember to alert me if you and the animals need protection from the elements.

Kyron looks over his companions to make sure nobody else requires more healing than a good night's rest (7 hp recovery each for seventh level characters).


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

_OOC: If you need healing, please post!  _


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

*Tristan 58/64*

Tristan gazes about him as they travel, keeping an eye out for any threats or signs of civilization.

[Spot 1d20 + 6 = (13) + 6 = *19*; Listen 1d20 + 6 = (7) + 6 = *13*]

[ooc - I'm good after a night's rest.  Bear in mind that a DC 15 heal check will double the over night HP gain as well.]


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan gazes about him as they travel, keeping an eye out for any threats or signs of civilization.
> 
> [Spot 1d20 + 6 = (13) + 6 = *19*; Listen 1d20 + 6 = (7) + 6 = *13*]
> 
> [ooc - I'm good after a night's rest.  Bear in mind that a DC 15 heal check will double the over night HP gain as well.]




Tristan: 



Spoiler



To the west, far off, you think you see a spire of some sort jutting up into the dark night sky.  Back to the south, you see a cloud of small winged forms - you assume gaunts - gathering again.  All you hear is the moaning wind - low and desolate.



_OOC: Thanks for the reminder on that Heal check!  _


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2004)

Kiera will suggest that they find or make an encampment for the night.  Turning to Kyron she'll suggest that he uses his magic to protect the animals from the chill weather.









*OOC:*


cure light roll = 7 + 7 total 14 hps healed; need internet at home... arg


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera will suggest that they find or make an encampment for the night.  Turning to Kyron she'll suggest that he uses his magic to protect the animals from the chill weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_OOC: You've only been here (on the Forge) for a little over two hours - possibly three but no more than four, and you are feeling no signs of weariness.  Just FYI.  _


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera will suggest that they find or make an encampment for the night.  Turning to Kyron she'll suggest that he uses his magic to protect the animals from the chill weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kyron nods at Kiera and strides past the shivering still bruised Xerxes to ward the mule, then the two horses. Kyron assumes Tristan's spider lizard is adapted to the desert and does not approach it.

Kyron gestures bringing his hands through mystical patterns to focus the divine energy pouring more and more into them.

ooc that's the last of my 1sts and I use two seconds to ward the animals.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 2, 2004)

Positive energy radiates outward from Kyron's hands, coating those touched with soothing waves of heat.  Suddenly, the bite of the frigid air is utterly gone...


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2004)

Xerxes is jealous of the horses and mules but is thankful for the healing, which helps.  He continues to trudge along, following whomever to where ever... dreaming of a warm fire in a cozy little shack...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> You follow these tracks for what you think is an hour or so and then you come upon something strange.  The tracks come to a wide, flat expanse of sand and there they end - or rather, that is where they begun - and yet there is no sign of how they came to "start" here, the the middle of a vast, open desert...




Kyron turns to the Kiera and Xerxes, the other spellcasters of the party.

Mass teleportation? Or do you think the armies' tracks were covered by magic?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2004)

Kiera will take in the surrounding, trying to appeal to her limited arcane knowledge when Kyron raises his question.

[spellcraft roll = 20 + 3 = 23]

[knowledge arcana roll = 17 +2 = 19]









*OOC:*


I was just thinking about camping because everyone seemed all whiny about the cold... *sniff sniff poor chilled to the bone companions*


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 3, 2004)

Baja saw everyone taking in thier surroundings (Dark vision should provide itself a boon here.) and did similar, absentmindedly chewing on small leg-lizard snacks. 



Spoiler



Spot +3, roll 13+3=*16*, Listen +6, roll 8+6=*14*



After spitting out yet another snack-y tail, Baja walks about five paces away form the grop and keeping his back turned to them, relieves himself with a satisfied groan *And secretly trying to "draw" out shapes of faces and such*. After wyping his hands in *dry* sands in an effort to wash them, he'll stand next to the mule and lean on it's back whilst waiting for Kiera and Xerxes to make up their minds as to what they want him to do.



Spoiler



OOC: If he also see's the Gaunts and that they are coming this way, then he'll advise they keep moving to find some sort of cover accordingly - otherwise he'll offer that they should make camp as Kiera suggested and will pull out some firewood and make a campfire in an effort to create some heat for his friends. (Campfire made, he'll also see what the leg-lizard snacks taste like when BBQ'd!  )


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 3, 2004)

Not knowing anything about teleportation powers, Xerxes things back on his minor studies on Arcana for tidbits of information pertaining to teleportation ((ooc: Knowledge Arcana roll = 11 (1d20) + 6 (rank+int) = 17)) but doubts he can help to answer the question with anything more than his own opinion.  

He watches Baja move away from the group and wonders what the large Orc is up to... when he realizes, he wishes he hadn't seen the albino move at all.  "Good job, Baja, you've left a fine marker for our passing... you know, in case anyone is going to track us."   Xerxes stares at the Half-orc for a hard moment then smirks.  "If anything is going to track us out here, then it already knows we are out here, so it doesn't really matter."

((OOC: Xerxes also has Darkvision out to 60'))


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera will take in the surrounding, trying to appeal to her limited arcane knowledge when Kyron raises his question.
> 
> [spellcraft roll = 20 + 3 = 23]
> 
> ...




Kiera: 



Spoiler



As Kiera's eyes flow over the scene before her, she gets the distint impression that some form of magic was used here, as it looks like the sand has been blown outward from a single point.  However, the single point seems to be in the center of the area and all the sand has been blown outward in a large oval shape.  It is then that a thought is triggered in your mind*...

You remember seeing a blueprint for a strange ship - a ship that was suppossed to be able to ply the skies like normal ships do water.  Airships, these things were called, and were thought to be used in several areas across the Forge...

**Knowledge (the Forge) check: 1d20+14: (18)  + 14 = 32*



_OOC: Just let me know if you are camping or not!  _


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja saw everyone taking in thier surroundings (Dark vision should provide itself a boon here.) and did similar, absentmindedly chewing on small leg-lizard snacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baja: 



Spoiler



You can, in fact, see the gaunts wheeling and circling above the battlefield, and think that you catch the echoing sound of breaking, cracking bone from time to time.  However, they do not seem to be heading in your direction (at least now).


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Not knowing anything about teleportation powers, Xerxes things back on his minor studies on Arcana for tidbits of information pertaining to teleportation ((ooc: Knowledge Arcana roll = 11 (1d20) + 6 (rank+int) = 17)) but doubts he can help to answer the question with anything more than his own opinion.
> 
> He watches Baja move away from the group and wonders what the large Orc is up to... when he realizes, he wishes he hadn't seen the albino move at all.  "Good job, Baja, you've left a fine marker for our passing... you know, in case anyone is going to track us."   Xerxes stares at the Half-orc for a hard moment then smirks.  "If anything is going to track us out here, then it already knows we are out here, so it doesn't really matter."
> 
> ((OOC: Xerxes also has Darkvision out to 60'))




Xerxes: 



Spoiler



You see definite evidence that some sort of magic, possibly wind-based, was used in this area.  Clear signs that the sand has been blown outward from a central point can be seen.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 3, 2004)

"...so it doesn't really matter..." Xerxes' sentence trails off as he speaks, looking at the ground.  "Some kind of great wind..." he says, walking and looking at the ground, going to the center of some point.  "...eminating out from... here.  A strong wind; unnatural..."  Xerxes trails off again as he begins to think on his observations, unconcerned that he's quite possibly confused the heck out of his friends.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 3, 2004)

Tristan looks down at the end of the tracks and around at his companions.

"So it appears that we shall not find the origins of the attackers this way.  Which way do we go now?  The only other landmark I can see is a spire, some distance to the west."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2004)

Kiera smiles at her realization, "it was an airship that deposited them here, like our ships that sail the oceans but in the skies; the central spot you noticed Xerxes was probably where it's central point landed and took off from, the wind such a large moving body caused from landing and taking off is probably the reason for the oval shaped blow pattern of sand.  Let us not rest, we've only been here a few hours, and I much prefer to travel to keep the chill out of my bones than to travel and melt in my armor during the day.  Perhaps a quick investigation will merit us something useful."

Kiera will further investigate the landing site, she'll also look to the skies in a hope to discern any constellations mentioned in their studies.  Perhaps the heavens will smile on them and show them a way now that they've come to what seems a dead end.









*OOC:*


tell me whatever rolls i need to make


----------



## Ashy (Sep 3, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera smiles at her realization, "it was an airship that deposited them here, like our ships that sail the oceans but in the skies; the central spot you noticed Xerxes was probably where it's central point landed and took off from, the wind such a large moving body caused from landing and taking off is probably the reason for the oval shaped blow pattern of sand.  Let us not rest, we've only been here a few hours, and I much prefer to travel to keep the chill out of my bones than to travel and melt in my armor during the day.  Perhaps a quick investigation will merit us something useful."
> 
> Kiera will further investigate the landing site, she'll also look to the skies in a hope to discern any constellations mentioned in their studies.  Perhaps the heavens will smile on them and show them a way now that they've come to what seems a dead end.
> 
> ...




Kiera: 



Spoiler



As you look around the landing site, your suspicions in regards to an airship being the method of transport only grow stronger.  While there is no additional evidence to support an airship, the very fact that there is no additional evidence supports it.  

As you look up into the night sky, you notice yet another "heavenly" body that your group has not yet noticed yet. A small, reddish moon that lies *directly* overhead is barely noticeable against the ever-darkening night sky.

OOC: You might want to make a Spot check, based on what was said earlier about their being a spire somewhere in the area...


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 4, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan looks down at the end of the tracks and around at his companions.
> 
> "So it appears that we shall not find the origins of the attackers this way.  Which way do we go now?  The only other landmark I can see is a spire, some distance to the west."





Baja looks to where Tristan points, lugs his club on his shoulder and starts to make off in that direction calling, Boss - there a place over 'ere we go to stay warm now.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2004)

An airship landing would explain the wind pattern and troop tracks.

It is frustrating not knowing more about the enemy. It will be difficult knowing our true enemies when we come upon them. Those gaunts for instance could simply be evil scavengers, not actually part of the enemy's forces. Or they could be creatures he can use at will and they are simply free here now. It will be good to talk to the Frey when Kiera can purge him of the Gaunt-poison. Hopefully he can tell us more about the forces here when he can talk again.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 5, 2004)

"A ship that floats on air? I have a feeling this world may have more is store for us then we will ever expect" Julian thinks to himself.  "Looks like Baja has the right idea. Hopefully we can get to the spire without much delay...or running into an group that would rather be our enemy then our ally."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2004)

Tristan gazes doubtfully off to the west.

"I don't know Julian.  It looks like it is an awfully long way off yet.  Baja, why do you assume that the spire will make us warm?  It could just be a pillar of rock, as cold and unwelcoming as the rest of this desert."


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

"That might be the best direction.  At least when we get there, one of us can climb up and get a good look around.  Though, that would be unneeded.  I could  levitate myself and take a look around.  Though, in the dark of evening, I don't know how much I could see unless lights of a city are present somewhere on the horizon.  Xerxes says.

((OOC:  Levitate, Psionic is the same as the spell Levitate.  I have 60' Darkvision))


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

_OOC: How high are you going?_


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 5, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan gazes doubtfully off to the west.
> 
> "I don't know Julian.  It looks like it is an awfully long way off yet.  Baja, why do you assume that the spire will make us warm?  It could just be a pillar of rock, as cold and unwelcoming as the rest of this desert."





Baja shrugs in the darkness and continues walking grumbling. Dunno - is better than being standing about and have frozen bollocks.....


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

((OOC:  I didn't actually use it, he was saying to the group that he could do it.  Depends on what the group wants to do.  He'd like to not burn power points so early if he can avoid it.))


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2004)

Kiera will listen to her companions, her voice quiet and distant now, "perhaps it may be best to see from the skies Xerxes, and it is better now than when the sun is high."  She'll call to Baja "wait for a moment, Xerxes will take a look from higher up." _Indeed, speaking with P.P.C.* would make our current circumstance a little easier._

*paralyzed pirate cat ;-)


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 6, 2004)

Xerxes eyes begin to glow and eminate an eerie florescent blue green light.  The beams of light widen and expand as tendrils of the same light, though with a texture and animation similar to that of streams of water and billowing smoke reach down and around the Xeph.  With the power of his mind, Xerxes lifts himself into the air.  A strange scent, like cinamon or strawberries... or maybe lilac fills the air where Xerxes had been.  Forgotten memories flash softly to mind but not one of them can be truly remembered, becoming more of an enigma than a rediscovered treasure.  

The Xeph rises into the night sky, higher and higher he goes.

((OOC:  Xerxes can go up or down 20 feet per round and the power will last for 60 minutes.  So he can go as high as he needs to go until it becomes less beneficial than a lower altitude.  This power uses 3 power points leaving Xerxes with 42.  His spot roll is 6 (1d20) + 5 (skill) = 11 total.  Just in case, his KS The Forge is 11 (1d20) + 14 (skill) = 25 total... though, since I probably can't see it, knowing what it might be wont help   At least I should be able to see the lay of the land and any lights that might be out there.  Oh yeah, He also has Darkvision.))


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2004)

Kyron waits patiently for the Xeph to finish his aerial scouting, ready to cover him with a blast of divinely powered searing light if the psion is attacked in the air.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 7, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Xerxes eyes begin to glow and eminate an eerie florescent blue green light.  The beams of light widen and expand as tendrils of the same light, though with a texture and animation similar to that of streams of water and billowing smoke reach down and around the Xeph.  With the power of his mind, Xerxes lifts himself into the air.  A strange scent, like cinamon or strawberries... or maybe lilac fills the air where Xerxes had been.  Forgotten memories flash softly to mind but not one of them can be truly remembered, becoming more of an enigma than a rediscovered treasure.
> 
> The Xeph rises into the night sky, higher and higher he goes.
> 
> ((OOC:  Xerxes can go up or down 20 feet per round and the power will last for 60 minutes.  So he can go as high as he needs to go until it becomes less beneficial than a lower altitude.  This power uses 3 power points leaving Xerxes with 42.  His spot roll is 6 (1d20) + 5 (skill) = 11 total.  Just in case, his KS The Forge is 11 (1d20) + 14 (skill) = 25 total... though, since I probably can't see it, knowing what it might be wont help   At least I should be able to see the lay of the land and any lights that might be out there.  Oh yeah, He also has Darkvision.))




A bored and cold Baja waits for silly Xerxes to finish floating. Once done, unless he points out anything strange, he'll again continue on his stroll.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2004)

Kyron scans the skies for gaunt flocks, airships, or other threats to the Xeph.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

Xerxes floats silently up into the night sky, like an eerily rising blue-green star.  He rises higher and higher, scanning the horizon, leaving a glistening "tail" of shimmering cyan-colored energy in his wake.  Finally, high above the ground, the Xeph comes to a stop and hangs, motionless, for a moment...

Xerxes: 



Spoiler



I assume that you rise facing the west, which was the direction that the spire lies in from your present location.  As you rise, you first see that there is, in fact a large spire of oddly-shaped rock jutting up from the surface of the blood-red dunes, about two hour's ride away.  The spar of rock is skirted by smaller odd-shaped formations, possibly fragments of the spire that broke off long ago and came to rest at the pinnacle's roots.  At first, you think that there is nothig else of note about this spire of rock, but then, right as you are about to descend, you notice the unmistakable flicker of fire, coming from what seems to be a well-blocked cave entrace about mid-way up the spire.

Beyond the spire, you see more desert and dunes, occasionally marked by a similiar, solitary outcroppings of rock and stone.  At the far horizon, you see two things that make your heart skip a beat: what appears to be the shining of many lights and what could very well be the shimmer of water - a large bay, perhaps.

To the north lies more expansive swathes of sand, pockmarked here or there by what seems to be a large hole, or small canyon and the rare jutt of desert rock piercing the dunes.

To the east lies the same, save you see, at the far horizon, something that looks like a large, dark colored wall spanning the entire horizon.

To the south lies more desert and what might be a large sinkhole, or possibly a crater.  Beyond that is something strange - a massive white wall.  It looks fuzzy, like a hooded lantern from a vast distance, but it could be a trick of the strange moon's light - you cannot be sure.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron scans the skies for gaunt flocks, airships, or other threats to the Xeph.




Other than the large group of gaunt to the south, who are still flocking over the battlefield, the skies seem empty...


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 8, 2004)

As Xerxes feet touch down on the ground, he tells the group what he had seen.   “There is much to tell.  First, from the spire, there seems little except what appeared to be a light flicker as from a campfire from within a cave half way up the rock outcropping.  It was well hidden and was only chance that I saw the flicker, which makes me think that it must be within a cave as it could not be seen from but one vantage point.  Beyond the spire, upon the horizon, there would appear to be a bay with a large town for I saw many lights and the shimmering of what must be a large body of water.  

“To the North is the expansive desert broken up by what appears to be large holes or small canyons.  The east holds the same, save for what seems to be some kind of wall in the distance.  It is dark and spans as far as I can see.

“To the South, on the horizon, is also a wall.  But unlike the wall to the East, this wall is white.  But before the wall is a huge sinkhole of some kind.”  He says, looking to Kiera as his thoughts race for some historical or geographical knowledge of what he has seen.

{{OOC:  KS The Forge 14 + 1d20 (5) = 19}}


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 8, 2004)

Tristan ponders the information supplied by the psion as he gazes around at the desert surrounding them.

"I still think civilization is our best chance at gaining the knowledge we need to complete our mission.  I think we should head for the city until we need to stop for rest."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2004)

How far away is the town?


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 8, 2004)

"The city is quite a travel... a couple of days ride, I should think."   Answers the Xeph.  "And we can investigate that fire up on the spire, since it is along the way."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 8, 2004)

"Thank you Xerxes.  We'll move on to the spire for now, and then head on to civilization if our native friend here doesn't have a better idea when he wakes up."  She nods to Baja who probably once again resumes his trek, _impatient though he may be, he has his merits_.  She'll follow leading her mule behind her.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

A couple of long, frigid hours filled with mind-numbing marching up and down dunes filled with thigh-deep sand and aching, near-frozen limbs brings you, finally, to the pinnacle of rock.  As you descend the last dune to a flat expanse of red sand, you see that the spar of rock has a wider, irregularly shaped base which you were uable to see before (due to the darkness and the dunes).  The spar of rock looks ancient and shows signs of weathering, very likely by wind.  By your best estimates, the foundation rock reaches up about one hundred feet and the spire soars upward another three hundred, piercing the night sky like a giant, bony finger.

_OOC: The pic below is a daytime pic, but it is pretty close.  _


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Xerxes: 



Spoiler



The light you saw came from near dead center of the pic above, close to the angular piece of stone.  Let me know if you need for me to highlight it in the pic and I can.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 9, 2004)

"Should I levitate someone up there?"  Ask Xerxes, looking at the point that he believes the flickering light came from.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2004)

Tristan cranes his neck looking up the spire.

"If you believe that there is someone there, we could just announce ourselves.  It might be quite startling to have someone just appear in their doorway."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 9, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Should I levitate someone up there?"  Ask Xerxes, looking at the point that he believes the flickering light came from.





Baja cranes his head up to where Xerxes motions.

Me will go if Boss-Holy-Lady say so? Want to be floaty too like Xerxes.

The half orc seems a little excited, in a childish fashion.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2004)

Tristan shrugs at Baja's comment.  It was clear that the half-orc was enamoured of Xerxes' plan.  However, if one of them was to go up alone like that, it probably made sense for it to be Baja who could see in the dark, but still take a blow without much effect.

"It's not such a bad idea at that, Baja."

While they're stopped, Tristan takes the opportunity to check on his passenger.  He turns his head as far to the left as it will go to look over his shoulder.

"You all right back there, Raak?"


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

At the mention of his "name", Raak slowly opens one of his large eyes just a bit.  The lizard seems terribly sluggish and groggy, but is without a doubt, still alive.  It seems that the creature tries to open its beak to respond, but is only able to do so slightly.  Raak then slips back into a deep slumber, still sniffling and snuffling (you almost wonder if the thing is snoring...)


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 9, 2004)

Power wells up in Xerxes as before only this time he reaches out to touch the hulking Half Orc.  "Just point up or point down to tell me where you want to go." The Xeph tells him before sending the albino soaring into the air and bringing him to a halt at about the height that he thinks the cave should be.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2004)

Kyron readies a searing light for if something attacks Baja.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Once again, the errie blue-green light spills from Xerxes' eyes, and half flows and half billows down and around his arm to his hand.  It pauses for a moment there, as if the energy has some will of its own which resists departing from its originator, but then it quickly engulfs Baja.  Immediately, the albino half-orc begins floating upward...

As he nears the point upon the rockface where Xerxes indicated, something happens.

_OOC:
Baja: Spot and Listen checks, please
All else: Listen checks

FYI - the site has been really slow for me, I am tryin' to post - honest!  _


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2004)

Tristan has sheathed his sword and stands with a javelin in hand, watching Baja as he floats upwards.

[ooc - listen +6 - 1d20+6 = (5)+6 = *11*]


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan has sheathed his sword and stands with a javelin in hand, watching Baja as he floats upwards.
> 
> [ooc - listen +6 - 1d20+6 = (5)+6 = *11*]




Tristan: 



Spoiler



You detect the very faint and muffled sounds of hurried movement from above, but cannot make anything else out.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 9, 2004)

Julian half watches the half breed slowly float up the rock while on the other hand tries to figure out the best way he could ascent to the opening without magic, as long range help was never his specialty....

OOC: listen check (roll 6 +5 skill...)11


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 9, 2004)

Julian half watches the half breed slowly float up the rock while on the other hand tries to figure out the best way he could ascend to the opening without magic, as long range help was never his specialty....

OOC: listen check (roll 6 +5 skill...)11


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2004)

Kyron continues to scan for enemies that might leap out to attack the floating Baja, his fingers tracing the etched pyramid symbol of his order, ready to unleash the harnessed power of searing light upon any fell thing that appears.

Listen 19+4=23


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Julian half watches the half breed slowly float up the rock while on the other hand tries to figure out the best way he could ascent to the opening without magic, as long range help was never his specialty....
> 
> OOC: listen check (roll 6 +5 skill...)11




Julian: 



Spoiler



You detect the very faint and muffled sounds of hurried movement from above, but cannot make anything else out.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron continues to scan for enemies that might leap out to attack the floating Baja, his fingers tracing the etched pyramid symbol of his order, ready to unleash the harnessed power of searing light upon any fell thing that appears.
> 
> Listen 19+4=23




Kyron: 



Spoiler



Your sharp ears pick up the sounds of surprised voices, deep and resonate, quietly (but panickedly) calling what seem to be warnings.  You do not understand the tongue at all, but it is easy to tell that the speakers have been caught at unawares.  You hear the hurried movements to and fro, the sounds of hooves on stone, and the unmistakable clacks of crossbow bolts being loaded into slots, quickly followed by the cranks of winches.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 10, 2004)

Concentrating more on Baja and lifting him gently into the air, Xerxes notices little else.

((OOC: Listen Check +5, rolled a natural 1... so I failed))


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

Kiera watches musing the situation.

[Ashy or someone could ya roll my listen check, I'm at a library computer, +4 bonus]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2004)

The alarm is sounded, they are loading their crossbows and have horses.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera watches musing the situation.
> 
> [Ashy or someone could ya roll my listen check, I'm at a library computer, +4 bonus]




Kiera: 



Spoiler



*Listen check: 1d20+4: (14)  + 4 = 18* - Your sharp ears pick up the sounds of surprised voices, deep and resonate, quietly (but panickedly) calling what seem to be warnings. You do not understand the tongue at all, but it is easy to tell that the speakers have been caught at unawares. You hear the hurried movements to and fro, the sounds of hooves on stone.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The alarm is sounded, they are loading their crossbows and have horses.




_OOC: Are you shouting this or saying it?  Remember that Baja is several feet up from you at this point.  _


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 10, 2004)

(Listen 6+ roll 10 = 16, Spot 3+ roll 14 +17)

Delighting in the glowyness of his newfound floaty power, Baja is exicted to see what else he can do. He imagines fireballs firing out of his fingers! No - his eyes!  He chuckles to himself, naaaahhh, it'd be funnier if they came out of his backside.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 10, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The alarm is sounded, they are loading their crossbows and have horses.



Scared at these words ((OOC: Whether spoken or shouted)) Xerxes lowers Baja as quickly as possible without hurting him.

"Horses?  We could use some more of those."  Xerxes says, nervously, as he gets Baja safe on the ground and looking around for any signs of the dangers mentioned.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> (Listen 6+ roll 10 = 16, Spot 3+ roll 14 +17)
> 
> Delighting in the glowyness of his newfound floaty power, Baja is exicted to see what else he can do. He imagines fireballs firing out of his fingers! No - his eyes!  He chuckles to himself, naaaahhh, it'd be funnier if they came out of his backside.




Sadly, no fireballs, gouts of holy flame, or lightining balls erupt from the half-orcs' body (although some unusual lizard-smelling odors do waft outward into the night air) as he floats in mid-air.  However, Baja does spy somethings as he floats ever upwards and sounds, carried on the still, cold night air, find his ears.

Baja: 



Spoiler



*Listen check: 6+ roll 10 = 16, Spot check: 3+ roll 14 +17* - Your sharp ears pick up the sounds of surprised voices, deep and resonate, quietly (but panickedly) calling what seem to be warnings. You do not understand the tongue at all, but it is easy to tell that the speakers have been caught at unawares. You hear the hurried movements to and fro, the sounds of hooves on stone, and the unmistakable clacks of crossbow bolts being loaded into slots, quickly followed by the cranks of winches.

As you rise ever higher, you get a better look at exactly what Xerxes saw earlier: the large outcrop of rock hides a deep hollow into the body of the spire.  What seems to be a deep cave or large tunnel winds its way into and down, which is lit by flickering torches.  You see shadows, cast by flame, moving quickly about and it is plain that there are several draw bows and cocked crossbows already aimed in your direction.  You can see the glitter of the shiny black points poking out of the crack between the boulder and the wall of the spire.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Scared at these words ((OOC: Whether spoken or shouted)) Xerxes lowers Baja as quickly as possible without hurting him.
> 
> "Horses?  We could use some more of those."  Xerxes says, nervously, as he gets Baja safe on the ground and looking around for any signs of the dangers mentioned.




Just as Baja is beginning to enjoy being floaty, he drops quickly, but safely to the ground...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 10, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> _OOC: Are you shouting this or saying it?  Remember that Baja is several feet up from you at this point.  _




I'm saying it, Presumably Baja will see/hear them on his own as well, but Xerxes is the one controlling his altitude and we should prepare down here without necessarily giving away our position.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm saying it, Presumably Baja will see/hear them on his own as well, but Xerxes is the one controlling his altitude and we should prepare down here without necessarily giving away our position.




_OOC: Gotcha - just making sure..._


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

Kiera waits as Baja is lowered to the rest of the party.









*OOC:*


mostly a placeholder to say I updated Kiera in the RG


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 11, 2004)

Baja gets up from his safe landing-crouch-fallonarse and hurridly decribes what he see's, Not friendly ones up there. Had bows and stuff all ready to  prick me!

Baja then steps up to the foot of the spire and flattens his back against it, readying a throwing axe and watching for Kiera to give any order to attack or otherwise.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

A few guttural shouts, some of them with definite confused airs, drift down from above.  All else is silent, save for the sound of the wind whipping around the base of the spire.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 11, 2004)

Julian takes what little cover there is offered around the rocky walls of the spire. Looking around he tries to determine where, other then the opening above, could they possibly gotten the horses inside the monolithic structure.

OOC: spot check(whoo-hoo natural 20, of course from where I'm at I'll probably only notice the dieing of the insects that accidently flew into Baja's lizard scented perfumes...)24 total...


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

Xerxes looks for some place that he might get some cover.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Julian takes what little cover there is offered around the rocky walls of the spire. Looking around he tries to determine where, other then the opening above, could they possibly gotten the horses inside the monolithic structure.
> 
> OOC: spot check(whoo-hoo natural 20, of course from where I'm at I'll probably only notice the dieing of the insects that accidently flew into Baja's lizard scented perfumes...)24 total...




Julian: 



Spoiler



As Julian quickly scans the area, suddenly several disparaging thoughts come together, as if bidden to do so...  The structure of the stone base of the spire, coupled with the size and the general shape combine with a glimpse of the rock face that the monk had while descending the dunes.  Julian is almost positive that somewhere on the other side of the giant slab of rock that composes the base of the spire there is a path.  A path that likely is hidden by the unusual formation of the rocks of the base; a path that likely leads into the interior of the spire in some manner.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Xerxes looks for some place that he might get some cover.




Xerxes glances around and spies a spot where the rock face of the base has been worn inward by the desert wind and sand.  The spot still affords a basic view of the spire, yet the angle is such that it might protect from any attacks from above.  It is large enough for two to three adults (or one Baja).


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2004)

Tristan stands firm at the base of the spire, gazing upwards.  He points his javelin downwards in a non-threatening manner.  He looks at the others for a second.

"They know we're here, right?  So announcing ourselves couldn't hurt.  Shall I?  They might be friendly."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 11, 2004)

Dem have bows and speaks in uvver tongues. Not think we get tea and biscuits from these.

Baja smiles grimly. Can rush up wiv you and we bash 'em?


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

Xerxes takes the "hiding" place and looks to the rest of his party.  "I'm not a coward, I'm just afraid." He quips nervously to his friends before looking back up the spire.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 12, 2004)

"While we hold this position down here below their base of operations, if they chose to attack us with ranged weapons we're at a lose. Perhaps we can negotiate with them Tristan, but if not I think with the layout of this spire there is good possibility of another way in on the other side. Julian nods his head towards the spire Perhaps if I and another couple of our quiter companions search for a way in without magic, if they turn out hostile we may be able to get the drop on them.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 12, 2004)

I can lift someone up there telekinetically.  I can also place a wall of fire or something over the opening."  he says.  "Maybe if there is an opening in the back, we could flank them."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 12, 2004)

The sounds of frantic rushing cease from above, only to be replaced by what sounds like a confused argument from a pair of creatures.  This conversation comes in sporadic bursts, but is so loud that you can hear it over the whipping wind.  You cannot understand the tongue, but you have little doubt of the meaning...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2004)

Turning to her companions she looks slightly dismayed at Baja's first reaction, and then turns towards Tristan and nods.  "It might be best that some of us do indeed get out of their line of sight, however showing some good faith may yield a companionable shelter."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2004)

Tristan nods at Kiera's words and waits for those who wish to get behind cover to do so.  He walks over to the rock that shelters Xerxes and lifts Raak down to the sands, trying to disturb him as little as possible.

"Stay there for a moment."

He returns to the open area and looks around to make sure everyone is where they wish to be before calling out to those in the cave above.

"Greetings!  We come in peace."

He then repeats his message in Elven, Dwarven and even the Orcish tongue.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 13, 2004)

Raak cracks and eye and makes a small grunting noise as you set him down; you detect a distinct unsatisfied edge in the noise.  Other than that, he continues to snooze...

As Tristan calls his message to the desert wind, the voices above grow quiet.  For a long, tense moment, no sound issues from above; a bead of sweat visibly rolls down Tristan's neck from beneath his helm.  After what seems like eons, a gruff, harsh voice rolls down from the spire like a minitature avalance.

"Show yar colors!"  The command is barked, like a well-known military order.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2004)

Tristan looks around at the group for a moment, hoping to find some flag that he had forgotten about.  His eyes alight upon Kiera, and he looks at her chest.  He gestures her over, speaking in a quieter tone of voice.

"Kiera, we need to display the symbol of Pelor, you are the living embodiment of our colors."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 13, 2004)

Baja watches Tristan intently, awaiting a signal to leap out and aid him in attack/defense, should anything go "wrong".


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2004)

Kyron readies himself to step forward in support of Kiera and flare his life essence to brilliance as she presumably will step forward to flare her god's power to demonstrate the group's colors and anounce them. Kyron's sword is sheathed, his hand is not near the hilt, his posture relaxed and assured.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2004)

Kiera will step forward, the blazing sun of Pelor on her breast the only colors she knows.  Calling up to the rocky crag "Greetings, my name is Kiera and these are my companions."  She hopes to get a feeling for their reaction to them from the sound of their voices if possible.

[diplomacy +4, sense motive +6]


----------



## Ashy (Sep 13, 2004)

An arrow buries itself up to the fletching in the sands in front of Kiera's feet.  The same voice from above bellows, "Them purdy lites, but them not ya colors!  Show yar colors, declare your alliegances, or draw yar warlord's symbol in da sand or die!  We'll not be fooled by yar purdy lites!"

Kiera: 



Spoiler



*Diplomacy check: 1d20+4: (2)  + 4 = 6, Sense Motive check: 1d20+6: (16)  + 6 = 22* - You sense brimming anger and fear behind those words, bridled only by hesitation.  You have no doubt that they will attack, but you think that they would rather not, if they had their druthers.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2004)

Tristan looks up at the archers in outrage.

"Do not presume to question the veracity of our statements!"

He points at Kiera's symbol.

"Those are our colors.  They may not be on a flag, but they are the symbol that we serve under."

He uses his javelin's head to draw the circle and radiating lines of Pelor's symbol in the sand at his feat.

"I declare our allegiance thusly: We all serve the Radiant One, Pelor.  He is no warlord, but he is our commander nonetheless.  And this IS his symbol!"

Realizing he may have gone to far in berating the archers he falls silent then, but still stares upwards.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 14, 2004)

As Kiera and Tristan shout up at the bow wielding peoples, Baja, quite outraged at the arrow being shot at his boss, skirts the spire (back against the wall to minimise being seen) to see if he can find a way up.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan looks up at the archers in outrage.
> 
> "Do not presume to question the veracity of our statements!"
> 
> ...




Again come the sounds of a confused debate - you can make out two or three distinct voices now - but the language is utterly alien.  The debate ends quickly, followed again by the voice you have heard twice before.  "Ya serve no warlord, eh?  Be ya seeds?"


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> As Kiera and Tristan shout up at the bow wielding peoples, Baja, quite outraged at the arrow being shot at his boss, skirts the spire (back against the wall to minimise being seen) to see if he can find a way up.




Baja has little trouble slipping away while everyone's attention is riveted on the potential dangers above.

Baja: 



Spoiler



As you skirt around the west side of the spire's base (everyone else is pretty much due south) you soon find what appears to be a possible path that goes up onto the base itself, following a large ridge of stone that appears to have once been crafted by the flow of water.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2004)

Tristan looks around at his companions and shrugs.

"Seeds?"

[ooc - knowledge(forge) +12, anything aout warlords or seeds?]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 14, 2004)

((OOC: Xerxes KS The Forge +14))


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 14, 2004)

OOC



Spoiler



Baja will head up the path as stealthily as possible (Move Silently +3, Hide +3) Listening out for anyone who may be coming down the back way, and keeping an eye open for the same reason (+6 Listen, +3 Spot).


----------



## Voadam (Sep 14, 2004)

Kyron scans up to see if he can make out any exposed areas where opponents would be vulnerable to his spiritual weapon if it came to a fight.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 15, 2004)

"Maybe I could levitate up there and make a wall of fire behind them...it would drive them to the mouth of the cave where we could fight them better or right out of the came altogether, perhaps.  uh... that is, if it comes to it." Xerxes offers.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

_OOC: See the OOC thread, gang...._


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 15, 2004)

Tristan nods to himself as he remembers a snippet from the instruction they had for this mission.  He faces back up the rocky spire.

"We've just arrived here today, if that's what you are asking."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

You hear a chorus of chuckles from above, and then again, the voice.  "Weeeelll, then, come on up, seeds!"


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 16, 2004)

(((OOC: Sense Motive check, please.  +7)))


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 16, 2004)

Tristan hesitates for a moment.

"Why don't you come down instead, and we'll talk here."

[sense motive 1d20+4 = (18) +4 = *22*]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2004)

Kyron mutters softly to Kiera.

"Seeds, sounds like a derogatory term for country bumpkin. I notice they have not declared their allegiance.."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> (((OOC: Sense Motive check, please.  +7)))




OOC: 



Spoiler



*Sense Motive check: 1d20+7: (1)  + 7 = 8* - You get the feeling that nothing is really amiss in this situation.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan hesitates for a moment.
> 
> "Why don't you come down instead, and we'll talk here."
> 
> [sense motive 1d20+4 = (18) +4 = *22*]




"Wha?  Ya don't trust the hospitality of strangers?  We'll lay down our arms and open the way to the lot o' ya.  If'n that be not good 'nuff, then you can freeze as you will out there..."  As the voice finishes, you hear the sound of stone grating upon stone and a bit more light spills out of a now larger crack in the spire above.

"Ya'll find a path along the back'o th' base o' th' spire.  I'll not leave the front door open long..."

Tristan: 



Spoiler



Despite every element of training you have ever received, you trust them.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 18, 2004)

Xerxes looks to the others and shrugs, wishing he had learned the ability to read thoughts.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 18, 2004)

"Well it would seem that, at the very least, it will be warmer in there."Julian starts heading in the direction of the opening


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 18, 2004)

Suddenly aware of his vulnerability out in the open, Baja picks up his pace toward his goal - a snarl on his face at being so cold and impatient about getting to his destination.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> "Well it would seem that, at the very least, it will be warmer in there."Julian starts heading in the direction of the opening




Julian: 



Spoiler



In order to gain access to the crack in the rock, you must first skirt around the base of the spire, where you soon find a well worn path in the rock.  Once you find the path, you can see why it was hidden from your view earlier - the manner in which the rock is formed created a small ridge that hid the path from your eyes.  If you would have approached the spire from another direction, you likely would have seen it...  As you start up the path, your eyes soon fall upon Baja, further up the face of the rock.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Suddenly aware of his vulnerability out in the open, Baja picks up his pace toward his goal - a snarl on his face at being so cold and impatient about getting to his destination.




Baja: 



Spoiler



You see the crack in the rock widen as well as the column of light that now spills out before you.  You have also heard the words coming from the rocks above, inviting you into the cave.

_OOC: What do you do?_


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 18, 2004)

Xerxes follows Baja, about 10 or 12 paces behind.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 18, 2004)

Climbing the rock path towards the opening somewhat behind Baja, Julian hopes that whomever these people are, they don't piss off the albino.....


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 18, 2004)

Seeing the opening. Baja pauses for a second and thinks on his entrance strategy. After overhearing what was going on out front, he now wasn't so sure barreling in there and bashing the creatures inside was such a good idea. Afterall, they might have food they could give him?!

So, once he had gotten close enough to the crack as he thought was safe, he coughed to make them aware of his presence and boldly announced, Me am Baja! Am comin' in now, okies? and made to enter.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2004)

Kyron (leading Lucky with PC strapped to the horse's back) follows Kiera if she goes in.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 19, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Xerxes follows Baja, about 10 or 12 paces behind.




_OOC: Baja is not anywhere around Xerxes...  _


----------



## Ashy (Sep 19, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Seeing the opening. Baja pauses for a second and thinks on his entrance strategy. After overhearing what was going on out front, he now wasn't so sure barreling in there and bashing the creatures inside was such a good idea. Afterall, they might have food they could give him?!
> 
> So, once he had gotten close enough to the crack as he thought was safe, he coughed to make them aware of his presence and boldly announced, Me am Baja! Am comin' in now, okies? and made to enter.




The voice issues from within, resounding a bit more than before.  "Shure!  Come on'in!"


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 19, 2004)

Taking a dep breath and making sure his club was easy to bring to bear if needed, Baja ducks into the opening and pauses for a bit to get used to the lighting and to take in his surroundings.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 19, 2004)

Kiera follows her companions up the path into the cave, the radiance from her armor pouring outwards like a sun.









*OOC:*


sorry for being so sparse lately, i've finally finished my crazy work schedule so I'm taking a break.  Will have internet wednesday/thursday I think in the apartment so it'll pick up from there.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 19, 2004)

Tristan shrugs along with the others, not seeing any better option than simply trusting the cave dwellers, for the moment.  He returns his javelin to the holder on his back, retrieves Raak once more and follows the others up the back path.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 20, 2004)

_OOC: I'm assuming that everyone follows Kiera up to the cave, if not, please post your actions._

The cave in the spire is small, and the crack in the rock is even smaller.  Baja has a tough time squuezing through even when turned sideways.  His warrior's instinct shudders when he thinks about trying to fight his way inside...  The space inside is smooth, amber colored stone, the walls and ceiling worn away by eons of water, wind, or both.  The entire cave is no more than twenty feet across and not quite half that distance wide and pockmarked by unusual-looking holes that lead off into darkness.  The holes range in size from no larger than an ink quill to larger than Baja's head and they give the cave the appearance of a haphazardly arranged honeycomb; several rods, each capped with a continual light stone, cast light that, once reflected from the walls, gives off a warm, honeyed glow.  It appears that at the end of the cave, to your left, a tunnel winds down and into the body of the spire itself, vanishing quickly into darkness.

There are four individuals within the cave, and only two are standing.  Before you is what appears to be a large, heavily muscled and scarred humanoid ram.  It looks at you with golden eyes and a stern look on its features - a large, ornate battle axe (that looks as if it has seen just as much battle as its owner) sits propped against the cave wall within easy reach; a bow and a quiver nearly spent of arrows lies nearby.  The creature wears no clothing or armor, but does sport an intricate leather harness that is covered with pouches, loops, and fastners of various types; eight golden bands, three on each horn, and one on each bicep, each with a detailed inscription adorn its body.

The other creature that stands before you is strikingly odd.  It looks like nothing so much as a human-sized insect (strikingly similiar to a praying mantis), with four "arms", and two "legs".  Each of these appendages appears exactly the same as the others with massive, serrated and barbed carapaces; however, this creature also sports at least twelve (the exact number is hard to tell) whipping and undulating tentacles.  These tentacles are never still and they grow out of the carapace on the thing's back and sides.  This creature looks at you with unfeeling, black, and multi-faceted eyes; it clacks its mandibles at you and emits a humming-buzz.

In the far left corner of the cave, near the the tunnel, lies (upon a makeshift bed of clothing and blankets) a halfling in light-colored robes.  The tiny, blond-headed fellow sports several wounds, all of which have been bandaged with obvious care and skill; his eyes are closed, but you cannot tell if he still breathes or not.

At his side, with a worried look upon its feature, squats another ram-creature.  This one seems slightly smaller than the other, and its golden-green eyes flit from you to the back of the other, larger ram creature.  It is obvious that this ram-creature has been tending the wounds of the halfling, as an opened medical kit (much depleted) sits on the ground before it.

The standing ram-creature speaks, "Welcome, seeds.  Qyt'tyl here says 'Welcome to refuge'...  It ain't much, but it'll keep tha cold outta yar bones."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 20, 2004)

Looking with concern upon the halfling, Kiera says "Thank you for the refuge.  Your companion, I can help him," gesturing towards the wounded one.  "I am a healer," shedding her shield, she'll hopefully move unimpeded towards the corner where the halfling lies and make a heal check.

[Heal +13]


----------



## Ashy (Sep 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Looking with concern upon the halfling, Kiera says "Thank you for the refuge.  Your companion, I can help him," gesturing towards the wounded one.  "I am a healer," shedding her shield, she'll hopefully move unimpeded towards the corner where the halfling lies and make a heal check.




The ram-creature cocks a furry brow and comments, "Ya really must be seeds.  Shure!  'Fury knows that poor ol' Yarish can use all tha help he can get!"  A slight frown crosses his features as his eyes follow Kiera and fall upon the wounded halfling.  "Thrice-damned minons of tha Asherake!  We'll get 'em for this!"

Qyt'tyl screeches his reply with a gnashing of mandibles, his tentacles whipping frantically...

Kiera: 



Spoiler



*Heal check: 1d20+13: (2)  + 13 = 15* - You surmise that the halfling has sustained several wounds, but none of them overly life-threatening.  However, if not healed soon, they will likely result in infection, which could be deadly to the tiny fellow; his will to live is nearly spent.  Also, the wound on his leg, if not tended to properly, would without a doubt result in a horrible limp for the halfling.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2004)

I thank you for the hospitality of Refuge. We have our own wounded who needs rest. I did not see a flag or warlord symbol outside, where do your allegiances stand?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 20, 2004)

The ram-man snorts, "Why d'ya think we're holed up in here, scared like rabbits?  We bow ta none of 'em, lest til we see that there be one worth bow'n'ta!  We once paid homage ta th' Asherake - er, da Grand Asherake, ta hear some poor bastards talk!  Ain't nuthin' grand 'bout 'em, if'n ya ask me.  A heartless, greedy-grubbin' warlord if ever one walked th' sands, suren!"   The fellow takes a breath and tries to regain a bit of his composure.

"We're free here.  Scratchin' out a livin' - barely, but at least we're free."  The ram-creature extends his hand to Kyron; it looks like a normal human's hand: five fingers, nails and all, with the sole exception that it (like the rest of his body) is covered with a thick layer of fine, wool-like, and dirty-white hair.

"M'name's Isror and this is my missus, Yana-", he indicates the female ram-creature with a slight wave of his other hand.  "How long ya been 'ere?  Where ya from?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 20, 2004)

Tristan nods his greetings to the inhabitants of the cave.  

"My name is Tristan . . . my companions can introduce themselves.  We come from a world called Tol'mara, and we have just arrived here this morning.  Thank you for your welcome to this shelter."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Isror nods and replies, "Ain't much, but th' more bodies, the better - keep us all warmer..."


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 21, 2004)

"And I am Xerxes Arya,"  Says the Xeph.  "How long have you been here?  And can you tell us of the city to the west?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

"'Fickle's Favor 'pon ya, Xerxes...  Now tha' last question is a easy, but th' second one is a bit tougher ta answer.  Ya see, we're all native to th' Forge. We're not seeds, such as yaself.  I was born to the Clan Klannuch to th' south o' 'ere, atop a string o' mountains known as Frost's Teeth, just inside da border of Th' Vault."  Isror strokes his chin, as well as the few scragly white whiskers that grow there; his eyes gain a distant look for a moment.  "My, my, if I'd only know then wha' I know now, I'd never left them windswept crags..."  He shakes his horned head slightly, as if clearing away the cobwebs of memory from a former life.

"Qyt'tyl here-", at which point the massive insect tilts its head slightly, "-I believe is from Gloomskein.  Though most folk'll tell ya 'at place don't exist.  An' my dear Yana...", the ram-man looks over to his betrothed with a fond smile on his features.  "Was born in th' slave pits of th' 'Asherake himself."  Isror spits, as does Qyt'tyl (as if mimicking the ram-creature).  "She's never seen tha borders of Arena, tho' she will, or by my blood..."

Again the ram-creature has to reign in his emotions, but then, gripping one balled fist in the other hand, he continues.  "That city, eh?  Well, that'd be Meheloas Harbor.  I guess you would'a seen that while ya were a'floatin' about, eh?"


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 21, 2004)

Baja thumbs his chest, cautious of the ram man and his companions, but still wanting to give off a good vibe, smiles at him. Me am Baja. Glad you didn't shoot them arrowz at us.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The ram-man snorts, "Why d'ya think we're holed up in here, scared like rabbits?  We bow ta none of 'em, lest til we see that there be one worth bow'n'ta!  We once paid homage ta th' Asherake - er, da Grand Asherake, ta hear some poor bastards talk!  Ain't nuthin' grand 'bout 'em, if'n ya ask me.  A heartless, greedy-grubbin' warlord if ever one walked th' sands, suren!"   The fellow takes a breath and tries to regain a bit of his composure.
> 
> "We're free here.  Scratchin' out a livin' - barely, but at least we're free."  The ram-creature extends his hand to Kyron; it looks like a normal human's hand: five fingers, nails and all, with the sole exception that it (like the rest of his body) is covered with a thick layer of fine, wool-like, and dirty-white hair.
> 
> "M'name's Isror and this is my missus, Yana-", he indicates the female ram-creature with a slight wave of his other hand.  "How long ya been 'ere?  Where ya from?"




Kyron takes Isror's hand in his gauntleted one, the light of his being shining out from the joints of his armor.

In the tongue of men I am called Kyron Shadowstalker. The wounded Frey is called PC. We are very new here and would appreciate what you could tell us of the powers that be in the area. There was a military force that decimated a group of people nearby, it looks like the soldiers arrived by airship. Would this be the work of the Asherake or another? I would be interested in knowing what gods, greater powers, and pantheons hold sway here as well. Particularly the powers of planar Evil. In addition if you have a receptacle I can summon water for everyone to share, and if Kiera believes it will help I can provide supernatural healing for your companion's wounds or attempt to purge his body of poisons if that is what ails him.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja thumbs his chest, cautious of the ram man and his companions, but still wanting to give off a good vibe, smiles at him. Me am Baja. Glad you didn't shoot them arrowz at us.




Isror returns the smile, "Me too, Baja.  While we are all purdy good at fightin' and castin', I don't think that th' three o' us coulda took th' lot o' you on and done any good...even with th' high ground at our heels.  Barbello must have big plans fer you folks."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron takes Isror's hand in his gauntleted one, the light of his being shining out from the joints of his armor.
> 
> In the tongue of men I am called Kyron Shadowstalker. The wounded Frey is called PC. We are very new here and would appreciate what you could tell us of the powers that be in the area. There was a military force that decimated a group of people nearby, it looks like the soldiers arrived by airship. Would this be the work of the Asherake or another? I would be interested in knowing what gods, greater powers, and pantheons hold sway here as well. Particularly the powers of planar Evil. In addition if you have a receptacle I can summon water for everyone to share, and if Kiera believes it will help I can provide supernatural healing for your companion's wounds or attempt to purge his body of poisons if that is what ails him.




Isror shakes Kyron's hand, but the ram-creature's brow furrows as Kyron speaks.  It is still furrowed when he is done.  "Ya asked 'bout the powers that be - surely ya at least saw Barbello when she brough ya in.  She always taunts her seeds - usually strips 'em near naked and drops 'em in the desert ta boot!"  Isror tugs on his chin whiskers again.  "Ya, them sounds like the tactics o' th' Asherake: droppin' a battalion er two down behind some dunes using magics and da risin' heat o' da day mask their ships."  Qyt'tyl chitters off-handedly and Isror drops down to one knee, nodding to the giant insect-creature.  He then spits on the floor, and draws a symbol in the spittle:







"Did any bear this symbol?", he asks, looking up with golden eyes.

"And Yarish, the poor dear, if he ever wakes, can tell you of these powers and pantheons of which you speak.  Goodness knows he rarely hushes about them."   The words are softly spoken by Yana, yet her words seem to carry across the room as if there was no space there are all.  Her voice is, at once, soothing, and commanding.  "But they that rule, and yet still are slaves here, on the Forge, are the Seven, the Flock."

"Aye, th' missus be right, as usual", grins Isror.  He then looks to the large mantis and nods his head.  "Kyron, we'll take ya up on yar offer fer water.  Qyt'tyl here'll get us somethin' ta put it in.  Only Yarish needs any healin', tho, but we're most thankful."  Isror's grin then fades, "But didn't Barbello tell ya about her and the rest o' th' Flock?  Most unlike her not ta gloat..."

With that, Qyt'tyl scuttles off into the darkness, bowing over almost double.  He returns in a few moments with several clay and metal pitchers.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 21, 2004)

Xerxes grins.  "Actually,  Barbello  didn't bring us here.  We are here for... other... reasons.  We will do what we can for you.  Do you like music?"  Using his powers to control sound, Xerxes creates a few simple tunes from his childhood memories.  He looks into darker crevices in the cave as the tune plays through.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2004)

Tristan glances at the symbol Isror drew and nods slowly.

"Yes, that was the symbol of the winning side of the battle that we saw the aftermath of."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2004)

Kyron nods to Qyt'tyl once the pseudonatural mantis-man places the jars down.

Kyron intones an invocation of conjuration drawing on power to tap into the elemental plane of water. Extraplanar light bursts out as several temporary gates are formed and pure, wholesome drinking water fills the pitchers entirely (14 gallons of water are summoned up to the limit of the receptacles).

What happened to Yarrish? You mentioned revenge against the Asherake.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan glances at the symbol Isror drew and nods slowly.
> 
> "Yes, that was the symbol of the winning side of the battle that we saw the aftermath of."




Isror nods, "Aye.  Tha'll be th' Asherake's symbol, suren!  Did ya see any others?"


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Xerxes grins.  "Actually,  Barbello  didn't bring us here.  We are here for... other... reasons.  We will do what we can for you.  Do you like music?"  Using his powers to control sound, Xerxes creates a few simple tunes from his childhood memories.  He looks into darker crevices in the cave as the tune plays through.




Isror seems so stunned by Xerxes' initial statement that he does not even hear the request for, or the music itself.  Also, Qyt'tyl and Yama look to the psion with looks of complete surprise and a tint of disbelief on their features...

*"W-what did ya say, seed??"*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron nods to Qyt'tyl once the pseudonatural mantis-man places the jars down.
> 
> Kyron intones an invocation of conjuration drawing on power to tap into the elemental plane of water. Extraplanar light bursts out as several temporary gates are formed and pure, wholesome drinking water fills the pitchers entirely (14 gallons of water are summoned up to the limit of the receptacles).
> 
> What happened to Yarrish? You mentioned revenge against the Asherake.




Everyone in the room not of your party stands or sits in stunned silence, waiting on the reply of Xerxes...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 21, 2004)

Kiera will lay her hands upon the halfling, motes of golden light begin to drift about her body, and then coallesce around her hands and suffuse the halflings body with a hazy aura of sunlight.









*OOC:*


expend my dispel magic for a cure serious wounds 3d8+13







So concentrated upon the task of healing, she almost doesn't notice the eerie silence which has fallen over the room.  Raising her eyes, the motherly look of _what have you done_ casts upon Xerxes.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera will lay her hands upon the halfling, motes of golden light begin to drift about her body, and then coallesce around her hands and suffuse the halflings body with a hazy aura of sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_OOC: Wonderful roleplaying here, gang!  _

The hafling's wounds knit completely and his eyelids flutter open, revealing bright, inquisitve green eyes.  Yarish beholds Kiera and his mouth hangs open for a moment and then he sputters..."Y-y-you're beautiful!"  Nearby Yana groans, "Not again...", she mutters.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The hafling's wounds knit completely and his eyelids flutter open, revealing bright, inquisitve green eyes.  Yarish beholds Kiera and his mouth hangs open for a moment and then he sputters..."Y-y-you're beautiful!"  Nearby Yana groans, "Not again...", she mutters.




Kyron nods appreciatively at the quality of Kiera's divine conjuration of healing magic then turns back to the ram people to continue his questions.

"So Yana, is Barbello one of 'the Seven Flock' you mentioned? Does the flock grab creatures from other worlds sometimes using black birds? I do not know the exact nature of the magic that brought us here and put us down on the desert but it was not anything that identified itself as Barbello, there was no taunting, and there was no stripping of items. Are these Seven a unified force that each would act that way? You mentioned they were slaves as well, do they serve another higher up? Do they have machinations amongst themselves that one might summon us and send us into this realm here. I wish strongly to learn these things as well as the nature of these beings. Are they fiendish lords, godlings, or something different.

Oh yes, and we have horses and a mule who cannot seem to fit through the entrance, is there someplace we can shelter them?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2004)

Tristan folds his arms across his chest and avoids meeting the eyes of their hosts while they shoot stunned looks at Xerxes.  He had wondered if mentioning their true home was giving away too much, but this was a fair step beyond that.  He looks gratefully at Kyron when the cleric tries to change the subject, but he doubts the ploy will work.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 22, 2004)

Baja had remained silent thus far because he was not very good at talking and sounding smart or important like his friends. Plus, he kinda felt that too much chattering was a waste of energy. Why, with all the energy his friends wasted, they could have eaten half a bison! 

Bison..... Now there was a good thought..... Hot, honey glazed bison, fresh from the spit..... Juices running down yer throat and spilling over yer chin when you bit into a haunch.....

A very audible rumble issued from Baja's now very hungry stomach, sounding something close to a small thunderstorm. Baja tried his best to hide how he felt, as he knew what was going on was very important. But any who looked, would see him subconsciously licking his lips and rubbing his griping belly.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 22, 2004)

Xerxes was taken back by the reactions of his friends... especially Baja who was licking his lips with a dreamy expression on his face.  Had they not already shown the power of Pelor through Kiera to them?  Had his friends not already been established as "seeds"?  Had they not already shown that they had not been stripped of possessions and taunted?  Why then pretend otherwise?  Had he said too much?  He didn't think so.  Perhaps his saying that they had arrived for "_other reasons_" had been too much...  Perhaps his friends didn't read these people as he did.  And if his friends didn't, did Xerxes read these new beings incorrectly.  Again, he didn't think so.  

Isror had already mentioned his regret at coming here from his homeland and spoke as a rebel might of those in power.  Xerxes didn't believe that he and his friends could accomplish their mission alone.  By no means!  That meant that they would need allies.  Who better than these?  He'd not revealed their mission, but mearly wanted to see how the fish were biting.  

But... now he doubted himself.  His friends had shown as much shock as the Ram-people and praying mantis like creature had.  Again, he wished he could read minds as well as send his own thoughts... it was a talent he decided he would spend some effort learning.  

Yet, he never had.  Strangely, it was exactly those powers his family had specialized in, a trait of his family line.  Yet he did not know how to do it.  Why?  Until recently, he'd never seen a reason for it?  Why would he need to know the thoughts of others?  Why would they not simply tell the truth?  Why sould anything other than the truth be spoken?  

Xerxes had grown up basically knowing only one person.  After than, he'd been drafted for this vary mission and spent the last few years training with his friends.  But suddenly, meeting these new people in this envirornment, the potential danger...

Xerxes felt a spring of fear well up in him as all eyes turned to him.  What thoughts were hidden behind those portals to the soul called eyes?  Xerxes wished now that he knew.  But since he didn't, what choice did he have?  Play the cards he'd already delt and hope that he lived through the night.

"Yes." Xerxes said, his throat dry as if filled suddenly with cotton. The tune fades away with a long, flat "d" chord.  "Barbello's power did not bring us here.  You have seen for yourself the power Pelor granted through Kiera there.  Tristan spoke of it when he first called out our banner to you.  We are all brought to the place that we are for a reason.  Such is the way of the fates."


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 22, 2004)

Opening his mouth, about to say that they were sent by gods unknown here, Julian quickly changes to I am Julian, an monk of humble skills and unfortunatly I also do not remember this one you speak of. Although this could be do to the suddeness of my being, being taken from my world and into this one...anyway, how we arrived here doen't matter, it would seem that my friends and I could be of aid to you, as you for us.It is as my old masters would say 'A friend unknown to you is also unknown to your enemies.' .He smiles as friendly as he can hoping to defuse a potentually bad situation.

OOC: possible diplomacy check Roll 17 +5 (skill) 22 total.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 22, 2004)

Isror cocks a furry brow and chews on his bottom lip for a moment.  He looks the group over and then speaks.  "It seems as if something is diff'rent wit' ya seeds...but it is somethin' tha' I'd like ta know more about.  Bring yar animals in here and once you make 'em comfortable, please join us through there-", the ram man points to the dark hole that Qyt'tyl entered into and exited from earlier.  He grins slightly, hearing Baja's stomach growling.  "It seems tha' we're in need of an excuse to answer some of yar questions, and I think a meal would sit rightly wit' all of us."

Isror turns, leaving his axe in its place, and helps his "missus" up, saying, "Come, Yana, m'love", and giving Yarish a nudge with his right hoof, "Com'on, lovebird.  Let's go get dinner ta pipin'."  He then turns to look at Qyt'tyl.  "Once 'ey get their mounts in, close up and give 'em some time in private."

Again, he looks at the group, "See ya soon.  Don't take too long, 'r else th' food'll get cold..."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2004)

Taken slightly aback by the bold halfling, Kiera will let a laugh that sounds far more like a young girl than most amongst her companions have ever heard.  However it is soon followed by the seriousness of a leader.  She gets to her feet, smiling at Yarish, walking past her companions with a uncustomary lilt to her step and goes to retrieve her mule.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 23, 2004)

Baja, seeing that his new host seemed to trust the party well enough that he had not taken his axe, also decides to leave his club in the room as he enthusiastically follows through for this proposed meal.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 23, 2004)

The tunnel leading from the main cave is fairly small; there are more than a few times that Baja thinks that he is not going to be able to make it.  However, he finally manages to squeeze through (it is likely that the thought of food drives him onward with zeal) and he (as well as the others) eventually emerge into a similiarly structured, but smaller cave.

Whereas the first cave was oblong, this one is more cylindrical; its primary feature are the dark holes that riddle the walls and it is decorated one one end with bedrolls and personal effects and at the other with the tools and implements of daily life.  In the center of the chamber is a small, well-tended firepit overwhich hang several pots on a cleverly constructed metal spit-like apparatus.  However, this device seems to have been made for the express purpose of being able to cook over an open flame, as it has a mesh grill suspended from a sturdy A-frame - this grill makes the perfect cooking platform.

Circling the fire-pit are some large folded blankets, upon which Isror, Yana, and Yarish are sitting.  They motion for you to join them (Yarish motions excitedly for Kiera to sit next to him, patting the blanket like a giddy school-boy) and as you do, Qyt'tyl joins you, nodding and chittering quickly to Isror.  "Ah", Isror nods, and then tells the party, "Qyt'tyl has asked me t'tell ya that yar mounts have been tended to for th' night, food'n'water has been given ta 'em, and there's an _unseen servant_ 'at'll see 'at they're properly brushed an' whatnot."

The ram-man then speaks with a very serious tone, looking to the party slowly, one at a time.  "We're all friends here.  We-" he motions to his companions, "mean ya no ill will.  We have no love of th' Warlords and only fools love th' Flock.  Set yar minds t'ease here.  There're not many places on th' Forge where such a conversation as this'n can take place safely, but it seems 'at yar lord, this Pee-lor, 'as blessed ya by bringin' ya here.  Now, please, start from th' beginning, an' we'll try our best ta answer all of yar questions 'at we can..."

Isror nods to Qyt'tyl and suddenly a flame sparks amid the tinder in the firepit.  The ram-man and his wife begin to cook as they all listen...


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 23, 2004)

"You are most gracious, sir."  Xerxes says as he sits and looks to Kiera.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank you. I would know more of the Flock. From what you have said I gather they are the ones who bring in others from other worlds, they bring in seeds? You mentioned they are also slaves. Slaves to who or what?


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 23, 2004)

Tristan nods to their hosts as he takes a place by the fire, shedding his pack, and placing it against a wall so Raak doesn't fall off.  He clanks slightly as he seats himself.  He watches the others converse for a moment, and having nothing else to contribute, he prepares himself to answer Isror's question when the time becomes right.  He takes one finger, and carves the other army's symbol into the dirt next to him.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2004)

Also I would know if they send things out from this world as well as pull them in.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 26, 2004)

Kiera will sit next to the halfling, perhaps to appease his boyishness or something else, otherwise she'll watch her companions.  For now, she is feeling a good meal is what is needed to get her going again.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 27, 2004)

Baja, listens as he can to the sheep's dialogue whilst dealing with his grumbling gut.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 27, 2004)

"Is there anything that I might be able to do to help you?"  Xerxes says as  he stands up, ready to lend a hand where he may.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 27, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Thank you. I would know more of the Flock. From what you have said I gather they are the ones who bring in others from other worlds, they bring in seeds? You mentioned they are also slaves. Slaves to who or what?




Yarish manages to tear his green eyes from Kiera and composes himself.  He begins speaking and you can suddenly tell that he is far older than his actions might indicate.  His words take on a sing-song quality that you have often heard bards use while reciting ancient lays and ballads.

"Your children, your wards, share your sentence clear,
Forever and a year we bind you here.

Seven citadels to hold your fate,
Seven to cradle you in our hate;
Feathered four-horned fowl protect from breach,
And bar all creation from your reach.

None less than the greatest of the grand,
Wielding at their side or in their hands
Not less than the grandest of the great,
May ever aspire to break this fate.

Hear our laughter from pantheons on high,
As you envy mortals who simply die."

The singsong voice ends, and it has grown darker in the cave, despite the growing fire.  Chills run down each of your arms and back up again, scampering up your shoulders to settle in, like frigid nettles, at the base of your skulls.

Yarish continues, "This is the Oath of Binding, or a near approximation thereof, which was spoken at the beginning of time, when it is thought that the Forge was created.  None know for certain, but many greybeards believe that it was at that time that the Flock, though not the current incarnations of them as we know them today, were also created, and bound to the very roots of the world itself.  None know why they were created, nor why they are bound, nor why they do what they do, but everyone you meet - or rather, everyone that is kind enough to speak with you - has their own ideas about the why's and the wherefore's.  Personally, I believe that they are guarding the life force of the Forge itself, by which they are also bound, and that their connection to this ever-present force causes them to slowly go insane.  Thus, they desire to pull in others - know as seeds - in an attempt to have a diversion from this insanity, or possibly freedom from it, for those seeds who are foolish enough to fight them-"

Yana snorts, "Yer a fool sometimes, Yarish.  Everyone knows that the Flock are the remnants of gods, exiled here forever.  They pull unfortunates in from other worlds with all that remains of their divine abilities and play them like marionetts do their puppets!  They-"

"Enough.  We do not need another argument about this."   Isror eyes the halfling and his wife.  "It is time to hear about how our guests arrived here..."  He then looks to you, as he adds some odd-shaped tubers into the thick, rich-smelling, brown stew before him.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 27, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan nods to their hosts as he takes a place by the fire, shedding his pack, and placing it against a wall so Raak doesn't fall off.  He clanks slightly as he seats himself.  He watches the others converse for a moment, and having nothing else to contribute, he prepares himself to answer Isror's question when the time becomes right.  He takes one finger, and carves the other army's symbol into the dirt next to him.




As Isror stirs the stew - which smells mouth-watering - he looks to the symbol.  "Tha' be th' symbol of Ossian, one of the more fair (if ya listen to folk who trust warlords) of th' Warlords."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2004)

An odd chant.

It would seem to indicate the Seven were sentenced and bound here, and all their wards and children as well. They are tied to specific citadels.The part about all creation being barred seems contradicted by them reaching out to grab outsiders, but perhaps it means the power of divine creation is barred to them, and they are restricted to grabbing outsiders and manipulating what others have created. Hmmm, it sounds like they were divine beings who were cast down and bound by other gods. So they would be bitter gods with certain restrictions on them but still beings of great power. And four-horned fowl protect from breach, perhaps mystically enforcing the restrictions.

Thank you, it is a start to understanding from the top down here.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> As Isror stirs the stew - which smells mouth-watering - he looks to the symbol.  "Tha' be th' symbol of Ossian, one of the more fair (if ya listen to folk who trust warlords) of th' Warlords."




Tristan nods vaguely at Isror's statement while staring at the symbol.

"Well, being fair minded didn't seem to protect his forces any when they were attacked.  Sadly that is often the case."

With a single sweep of his hand, Tristan obliterates the symbol from existence and stares into the fire absent mindedly.

"I think it best if Kiera tells our tale.  She is our leader after all."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 28, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> An odd chant.
> 
> It would seem to indicate the Seven were sentenced and bound here, and all their wards and children as well. They are tied to specific citadels.The part about all creation being barred seems contradicted by them reaching out to grab outsiders, but perhaps it means the power of divine creation is barred to them, and they are restricted to grabbing outsiders and manipulating what others have created. Hmmm, it sounds like they were divine beings who were cast down and bound by other gods. So they would be bitter gods with certain restrictions on them but still beings of great power. And four-horned fowl protect from breach, perhaps mystically enforcing the restrictions.
> 
> Thank you, it is a start to understanding from the top down here.




"Many believe this was as well; as you can see, many interpretations are viable", Yana says with pursed lips.  "It is true that the Seven have god-like powers, but they are challenged, usually futilily, but there have been instances where one of the Seven has been defeated.  The only true way to destory them, it is said, is to enter their citadels and defeat them there."  The female ram-creature pauses for a moment and swallows hard, "but of all tales that I've ever heard of folk who entered the citadels, none are ever heard from again..."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 28, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan nods vaguely at Isror's statement while staring at the symbol.
> 
> "Well, being fair minded didn't seem to protect his forces any when they were attacked.  Sadly that is often the case."
> 
> ...




Isror nods to Tristan and then looks to Kiera.  After a moment, he begins spooning out some of the stew into wooden bowls and handing them around.  Yana moves over to a large sack and pulls out some small brown rolls and begins tearing off pieces, likewise handing them out to all around the fire.  The stew smells wonderful and has bits of what appears to be meat and tuber-like vegetables floating in it; it is a dark brown color, almost black.  The pieces of tubers are a lighter color and the contrast is striking, but the taste is wonderful, full bodied and meaty, with a slight bitter after-tang.  The bread is hard and chewy, but after being soaked in the stew, it softens up nicely.

Apparently, one's senses of taste are also heighted on the Forge; for all of you - this stew is, while likely the simplest meal you've ever tasted, also the most wonderful.  It is as if you have never really eaten food before - like all of the other meals before this one were nothing more than practice with flavorless facsimilies of real food...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2004)

I thank you for the generous offer of food, but I am of the Luminous. We are not flesh and blood as other mortal races are and do not eat or drink as you and my comrades do.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Kiera will smile at Tristan's request, placing her bowl of stew before her she begins, "As you say many have been taken from other worlds to this place, you call them seeds.  They are stolen in a cloud of black birds and most never return.  However, those that do are left feeling as if there was a great part of them gone, the life in their old world has become stale and colorless compared to the sharpness of life here."  Her voice is warm, and strong, "one such man returned to our world from here and pressed many of his resources to the edge of his capacity in gathering knowledge of this place.  They, having stolen our people for so long, have become thieves to our worlds.  Thus with the guiding light of Pelor, this group was formed, with me as the leader to come to this world and..." Her story goes on for some time describing a bit more in detail their mission, Pelor and the church, the father, and their world but very little of her own life.

When she finishes she smiles at her companions, a family for her again at last.  She picks up her bowl of stew, relishing the last few spoonfuls as if it were her first meal again.









*OOC:*


hopes that is decent, don't have enough computer time to type up everything


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 30, 2004)

Xerxes nods in agreement with Kiera's story.  He hopes the forthrightness of the priestess does not cause them troubles but is glad she did not lie about things.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2004)

While their hosts attention is drawn to Kiera, Kyron catches Julian's eye, flicks his gaze towards their hosts and back to Julian with a questioning look. Kyron hopes the paladin will catch his meaning.

Kyron attempts to not show his dismay at their leader's lack of discretion on their mission when Kiera starts talking about how and why they are here and resigns himself to the existing situation. Kyron had hoped to start out by gaining a fuller grasp on the lore of this world and its dark powers before the group drew any attention to itself, but now that was in part up to the discretion of these strangers as well. Oh well, if they were revealed earlier rather than later to what the Pelorian church called the Enemy it did not change Kyron's duty as a lightbringer of the enlightened order, he would war on supernatural evil wherever he found it.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

As Kiera finishes speaking, Isror tugs at his chin whiskers thoughtfully.  Finally, after a long time, he speaks.  "This is, highly unusual, ta say th' least.  I've ne're known anyone or anyone tha' knew of anyone who made such a claim...and if it's one thing that ya can bet on here is that there'll always be a bigger an' better story just around th' bend, what wit' th' Flock pullin' in folk from all over th' cosmos."

The ram-man pauses for a moment and clucks his tongue before continuing, "But if it be yar goal to dethrone th' Flock - well, this...this just ain't ne're been though of before.  I mean sure - every once an' a while some powerful so-an'-so'll try and take out *one* of 'em, but *no one* has ever thought of takin' out th' lot!"  The incredulousness of this concept is apparent in the tone of his voice, and is mirrored in both his, and his companions' faces.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 30, 2004)

Eyes peering over his bowl and darting to each person's direction as they speak, Baja spoons the remains of his third bowlfull of stew-stuff. Stuffing a final hunk of bread into his large mouth, he swallows, belches loudly and smiles contentedly. 

Stew was good! Stories were good too. Make me sleepy though.  The half-orc leans against the wall and closes his eyes, muttering Me jus' here to bash fings and bad peoples...... Not really care..... 'shla.... bershteppp...... and suprisingly soft snoring follows.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 30, 2004)

Tristan chuckles softly at Baja's behavior and smiles indulgently at the half-orc.  Then he turns more serious and faces back towards Isror, speaking quietly.

"I'm not sure the idea is to try and defeat this 'flock' in direct combat, even if they can indeed be killed in a conventional sense.  You mentioned them changing incarnations throughout time.  What would stop new incarnations from stepping in to fill the voids created by this flock's defeat?  What we need is to find some way of destroying the system that keeps this place running.  That means going up against whoever is in control of it certainly, but that conflict is not the entirity of our mission."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 30, 2004)

Qyt'tyl gets up and moves Baja gently, placing a rolled up blanket under his head and another two over his large form.  As you watch the motherly actions of the large mantis-creature, you begin to get the idea that it is female, which strikes you odd, that you did not realize this before.

Isror's furry brows furrow as Tristan speaks, "Well, if that be yar plan, then ya've got even more work cut out for ya than I can even wrap my brain around!  You seeds shure have high hopes!"  The ram-man shakes his horned head, as if in disbelief ashe takes a bite of stew and bread.  Talking around the food, he continues, "Sounds ta me like ya need to ask someone wit' more knowledge on th' subject than me - Penance might be a good place ta start..."  Yarish nods his small, blonde head at this comment...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2004)

"Well then let me bring the conversation around to the opposite point of view, from the ground up rather than the top down cosmology of the flock.

Who are the powers of the region that we are likely to meet and what can you tell us of them? You mentioned the asherake and we know he sends out military strike forces in airships. You also mentioned another who he attacked, as well as a port city and a place called Penance."


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 1, 2004)

As their guests speak, Julian is a little surprized at their willingness to be helpful, after all the way this world was described he thought it one of constant conflict with beings always trying to come out on top...
Catching Kyrons glance, as their leader speaks of their mission with possible goals, Julian agrees mentally that these folks should at least be checked for evil intent...who knows what this world may hide in pleasant guises. Even though in his heart he feels that these beings, dispite their strange appearance, may wind up being some of their strongest allies in days to come
He closes his eyes, soup temporarily forgotten, tries to sense the true alliances these new aquantances may have...
OOC: just to be sure Detect Evil....


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2004)

Kyron waits for their hosts responses, expecting a discourse on "The Asherake" as well as the targeted "nice" warlord and the port town.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 8, 2004)

Kyron muses about the qualities of their "leaders". It was understandable that the church would appoint one of their own as leader of the mission, but the Xeph! "He's a brilliant psion!" they said and it was true he held true mastery of his mind magery, but he was raw and inexperienced, not yet fully suited to the true war against Evil. The luminous sighed inwardly, although trying not to show any outward signs of his dismay at their group's leaders. Why the church chose to pass over Tristan, an experienced campaigner, for the lieutenant position was beyond him. Tristan had admirably stood up to spire's inhabitants and shown steadiness in the face of fire. For the most part sticking to an established chain of command was superior to trying to switch mid-campaign so Kyron kept his opinions on this matter to himself.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Well then let me bring the conversation around to the opposite point of view, from the ground up rather than the top down cosmology of the flock.
> 
> Who are the powers of the region that we are likely to meet and what can you tell us of them? You mentioned the asherake and we know he sends out military strike forces in airships. You also mentioned another who he attacked, as well as a port city and a place called Penance."




Isror replies, "Well, any seed worth his salt can scrape up a pile o' sand and whip some slaves into submission long 'nuff to call himself a warlord, but most'a them poor souls don't live long enough fer anyone to know about 'em.  Arena, ya see, is less about findin' tha' gold and tha' gems that lie buried 'neath tha' sands, but more about holdin' 'em.  Th' three major warlords are Varan Trinovant, Minos Spar, and Regan Severn - they supposedly have a 'non-aggression' pact - rule th' land around th' Sea of Tears.  There are lots more of 'em though, spread all over Arena.  I've heard of most, but never seen but a few."

"Th' Asherake is quickly becomin' a major warlord, and many folk whisper that he'll be takin' on the big three soon, but we know differ'nt."  The ram man exchanges a knowing look to his companions before continuing.  "We know 'at he's spread too thin, tryin' to control too much; but you'll never hear tha' talk in these parts.  Ossian - th' warlord who was defeated not to far from here tonight - an' th' Asherake tangle up lots.  If th' Asherake is the grand slaver o' Arena-" at this point Isror looks to his wife briefly before continuing, "then Ossian is tha master o' freedom.  Ossian does not force those that live 'neath his banner ta work or fight - they do so 'cause they believe in Ossian an' his grand cause."

At this point, Isror produces a large wineskin from beneath the piled blankets and takes a long pull. He smacks his lips loudly and passes it to the next person in the circle.  "Ah!  My throat grows dry - here, drink up!"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> As their guests speak, Julian is a little surprized at their willingness to be helpful, after all the way this world was described he thought it one of constant conflict with beings always trying to come out on top...
> Catching Kyrons glance, as their leader speaks of their mission with possible goals, Julian agrees mentally that these folks should at least be checked for evil intent...who knows what this world may hide in pleasant guises. Even though in his heart he feels that these beings, dispite their strange appearance, may wind up being some of their strongest allies in days to come
> He closes his eyes, soup temporarily forgotten, tries to sense the true alliances these new aquantances may have...
> OOC: just to be sure Detect Evil....




Julian: 



Spoiler



As you close your eyes and reach out with your inner being, the darkness behind your eyes slowly dims until there is none left.  Against the small, distant light that you know is Kiera, there are shades of flickering grey amongst both your party and the group before you, but there is none of the inky blackness you normally associate with evil.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 12, 2004)

Passing up the wine, Xerxes asks. "What are the goals of Ossian, if you know, sir?  Does he also seek conquest or mearly try to defend his lands?  Does he actively resist the "three"?."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 12, 2004)

At the mention of "wine" and the smacking of thirst quneched lips, Baja suddenly sits bolt upright, expectant of what he hoped would be coming his way in an alcoholic form.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 12, 2004)

Tristan idly scratches Raak behind the ears as he relaxes by the fire and listens to Isror describe the warlords.  He quietly contemplates his own words earlier.  What exactly are their goals here?  It seemed so easy when they were all being trained and sent out.  Go to the forge, discover its secrets and do what is needed to stop it.  But, the forge is not just peopled by those that have been brought there against their wills.  If they succeed in destroying the flock, will this world cease to exist as well?  What then will happen to Isror and his people?  But he was getting ahead of himself.  So far they didn't even have an idea of where to start, or at least he didn't.  Perhaps Kiera had some plan that he didn't know about yet.

He is pulled from his reverie by the sudden movement from Baja and smiles to himself as he watches the half-orc make sure that nobody else in the circle will get any wine tonigh.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Passing up the wine, Xerxes asks. "What are the goals of Ossian, if you know, sir?  Does he also seek conquest or mearly try to defend his lands?  Does he actively resist the "three"?."




Isror smiles at Baja, produces another wineskin just for him and hands it over.  He then replies to the psion, "I'd guess his basic goals are much like our's - or anyone's in Arena fer tha' matter - ta survive from day ta day.  'At in itself is no small task.  But Ossian is a good sort, from what I've been told - none of which I trust, mind ya - with all tha' blasted propaganda floatin' around the sands.  From what I hear Ossian seeks ta live in peace as much as he can, but he still digs in tha' dirt, so ta speak.  And gold here brings battle, as sure as tha sands are red.  I guess he resists tha three as much as any, when they try and take any of his mines or lands, but for tha most part, I've heard little of infightin' betwixt them-"

"These words are true, for the most part." - the voice comes from the darkness, near the tunnel leading to the outer chamber.  The sudden appearance of the voice causes everyone to jump and some to reach for weapons, but the mystery speaker is soon revealed.  PC, looking far the worse for wear, steps out of the shadows and into the firelight.  His bright eyes looks to the party and he nods.  "I owe you a debt for saving my life.  I doubt I should have seen the light of day if you would have left me to the claws and teeth of the gaunts.  Beware the words of outlaws, however, as they sledom ring true.  Ossian is as fine and as true a warlord as Arena has ever known, or else he would not have my alleigance."


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 13, 2004)

"It is good to see you in command of yourself again, PC, if still a bit... under the weather." Xerxes says with a grin, "I'm sure it is little more than a good night's sleep and the caring touch of our Priestess' healing hands."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 13, 2004)

Tristan watches the newly awakened PC warily.  Xerxes seemed awful cheerful despite the fact that their newly awakened friend did not seem to well disposed towards their host.  He hoped that nothing bad would come of this.  He says nothing, but simply nods in response to PC's statement of gratitude.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2004)

It is good to see you recovered from the Gaunt poison. I regret I could not fully purge you of the toxins before. It was good to have your blade beside us. I look forward to hearing what you can tell us of this world and its peoples. Please join us.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 13, 2004)

Licking spilt wine from his forearm (That he had previously wiped form his chin.), Baja eyes the kitten-thing with suspiscion as he speaks out against the very people who had given Baja wine!


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 13, 2004)

As Julian centers himself from seeing the world in black and white, he is glad to see their new comrade back into the world, hearing what he says he thinks to himself _ "Just like our own world, this one is full of everyones perceptions of who is right or wrong...by keeping those conceptions strong it probably feeds those "gods" allowing them to strike out at other worlds..._


----------



## Ashy (Oct 13, 2004)

Isror seems to take the jab in stride and replies, "Well, we all have our own thoughts an' voices an' in truth, I must say that I've never spoken - or even laid eyes on - Ossian."  The ram-man takes a swig of wine as it is passed back to him and then hands it to the frey.  "Dead-man's rigor, eh?  Glad to see ya made it back, then - tha' can be a nasty trip, suren.  Nothing tha' a little burnok stew and wine couldn't fix, though!  Please join us, my good frey, and know that Isror and company welcome ya to our table."

PC seems tentative, but the smell of the food soon overcomes the emotion and he sits and begins eating, talking and listening.  Yarish, Qyt'tyl and Yana seem used to this sort of off-again/on-again attitude and for the most part are unplussed.  Yarish, trying to edge his small hand ever closer to Kiera's, speaks up.

"You mentioned Penance - well, that place is a mouthful and a half.  It is pretty much thought of as the capital of the Forge and is the largest city in all of the domains.  Millenia old and built upon the remenants of thousands of its prior selves, it lies many, many leagues to the north and east of where we sit.  Ruled over by Queen Israfel, who is often considered the most high among the Black Flock."  He smiles as Kiera, as if he is proud of himself for being so helpful...


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 13, 2004)

"Many leagues?"  Asks the Xeph.  Perhaps we can start closer to "home", as they say.  What can you tell us of the significant locations nearby?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2004)

Kyron turns the light of his gaze upon the little bard.

"Considered most high? In what way?"


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 14, 2004)

Him big like tree? Baja offered hopefully.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 14, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Many leagues?"  Asks the Xeph.  Perhaps we can start closer to "home", as they say.  What can you tell us of the significant locations nearby?"




"Many, many leagues - and all of it sand and death 'twixt you and it, unless ya can fly."   Isror chuckles and then continues, "Well, if Refuge be 'home' as ya call it, then to the west and south lies Meheloas Harbor, as mention'd earlier.  A bit of a 'free port', if ya will, but all tha more dangerous thereby.  To tha' south lies the Grand Asherake and all his holdin's, known as 'The Fastness'."  Isror spits in disgust, quickly followed by PC.

"To tha' north is a triangle of three warlords two lesser, Kyrmzin and Bloodtooth and one greater, Hateni-"

"The heartless bastard!" PC interjects, the venom plain upon his face and in his voice.

"Hateni rules from his great desert city, filled with mystical ziggurats and pyramids, known as Panakhimen and is a well known enemy of Ossian..."  Isror nods his head in the direction of PC.

"And Bashat, the mighty capital of Ossian's realm, " intones PC, lies far to the south and east, near the borders of the Domains of Wildwood and the Vault."

Isror continues, "There are many more, here and there, and coutless oasises, all fiercely guarded, scattered in between.  Miles and miles of heartless, ever thirsty desert surround ya, my friends, with only tha Southern Ocean to tha south, past Meheloas Harbor, and tha River of the Dead, which emptys into it, near enough to promise any semblance of life."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 14, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron turns the light of his gaze upon the little bard.
> 
> "Considered most high? In what way?"




"She is often considered the most powerful and the eldest of all the Flock.  Whether this is fact or not remains to be seen, but it is what most folk think."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2004)

Kyron nods and turns to the Frey.

And what can you tell us of Ossian?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron nods and turns to the Frey.
> 
> And what can you tell us of Ossian?




PC chews for a moment or two before answering.  "What do you want to know?  I've known the dover for years..."

Isror chuckles, "Imagine that!  A dover and a frey - friends for years!  Next you'll be telling us tha it rains everyday in Bashat!"

PC shoots the ram-man a look, "Oh, as if a war-valco sleepin' in a cave with a big bug is any more normal?"  Isror's rolling laugh rolls to a stop...


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 15, 2004)

Tristan relaxes somewhat as it becomes obvious that PC has no desire to start any trouble with those he has labeled 'outlaws'.  He continues watching the conversation for a while before speaking up.

"Perhaps you could tell us about the area he controls.  We need to head somewhere, and from what you and Isror have said it seems like his realm would be out best bet."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2004)

"You said he was 'as fine and true a warlord as Arena has ever seen'. In what ways is he a good being? How strong are his forces? How does he stand against his enemies. From what Isror says I understand he numbers the Asherake among them."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan relaxes somewhat as it becomes obvious that PC has no desire to start any trouble with those he has labeled 'outlaws'.  He continues watching the conversation for a while before speaking up.
> 
> "Perhaps you could tell us about the area he controls.  We need to head somewhere, and from what you and Isror have said it seems like his realm would be out best bet."




PC looks to Tristan, the look he shot to the war valco vanishing.  "If you seek to oppose those who would be tryants and cruel overlords, or support freedom and equality as oppossed to slavery and barbarism, then you would do well to join me on my road back to Bashat."  The frey nods to himself slowly, his eyes misting slightly.  "It is only a shame that my brother will not be able to return as well..."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "You said he was 'as fine and true a warlord as Arena has ever seen'. In what ways is he a good being? How strong are his forces? How does he stand against his enemies. From what Isror says I understand he numbers the Asherake among them."




PC shakes off what seems to be a cloud od despair and continues the thoughts which arose from Tristan's questions.  "Bashat is a beautiful place, it glimmers like a crown jewel of Arena, it does, nestled around a peaceful oasis in the middle of the red sands that flow between the icy white of the Vault and the verdant green of Wildwood.  In the center of the oasis is a large, crystal blue lake and ringed around this plentiful source of life are three cities.  Each city, Ialtus, Manari, and Destari are all parts of the whole, yet the three work together under the wise and sure guidance of Ossian."  PC takes a deep breath, "Ah, I will be glad to see the three lighthouses again - their glimmering white forms rising up from the flashing green of the oasis!"

The frey takes a long swig of wine, his body wavering a bit to and fro as he drinks.  You begin to wonder if his small form can handle so much wine...

"I'll tell you why Ossian is one of the greatest warlords ever to trod the red sands - he cares.  Most warlords could give a whip about their "subjects", but not Ossian - he makes sure that folks have what they need and get what they deserve.  He maintains peace and order whilst still providing a reason for folks to keep on going everyday.  I am proud to know and stand behind the dover..."  PC shoots a glance towards Isror.  "Between the three cities there are nearly 30,000 souls that claim allegiance to Ossian and our army numbers over 6,000 strong - and that's just the standing army!  We could add half that number again if the call went out!"

It is apparent that PC is getting a little tipsy, as his words begin to slur and his voice gets ever louder with each word.  However, a part of you cannot help but to see that some of the bravado comes not from the drink, but from pride.

Isror furrows his brow at the frey, "Sush, frey!  'ere are hunters about, ya know!  Tha Asherake knows ta look here for deserters, outlaws and brigands.  We can only hope tha he'll rest 'pon his laurels this night - after his victory - an'll not send out tha' Wind o' Death!"

This statement seems to sober PC up a bit, but he frowns, murmuring, "...me poor brother..."


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 15, 2004)

"Peace Frey and do not take this question as distrust, but what say you of Bashat, Isror?"  Says Xerxes.  "How do you see this place that PC so fondly describes?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Isror pauses for a moment before answering.  "It is mostly as our frey friend here says, so far as I've heard.  Never been there myself, but most folk seem to think that Ossian runs a pretty tight ship.  I've never been one much ta trust tha words o' others when it comes ta warlords, however..."  The war valco cocks a brow, "but I've been proven wrong a'fore, though."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 16, 2004)

Tristan bows his head at the reference to PC's brother's death, but continues listening to the discussion.

"I'm sorry for the loss of your brother."

Then he turns to face the others, particularly Kiera and Xerxes.

"And what say my companions?  I think that Bashat would indeed be a good destination for the next leg of our journey?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 17, 2004)

The frey sniffs slightly and nods at Tristan...


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 17, 2004)

"It may yet be the prime destination."  Xerxes replies.  "Though, if I may, what becomes of you?  Where do you go from here?  _Why_ are you here in this hideout?"  Xerxes asks their kind hosts.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2004)

30,000 with an army of six. And how much does the Asherake count within his grasp?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "It may yet be the prime destination."  Xerxes replies.  "Though, if I may, what becomes of you?  Where do you go from here?  _Why_ are you here in this hideout?"  Xerxes asks their kind hosts.




Isror stiffens a bit at this, but the stance is gone as quickly as it arose.  "Simple 'nuff", the war valco replies, "Revenge..."  His eyes trail off to Yana, who has curled up and fallen to sleep during all of the talk.  "Revenge for tha which was done ta her, an' many others.  In our own way, I guess we help some o' tha warlords like Ossian - from here, we are in prime position ta strike out at caravans headin' into the Fastness as well as supply lines leadin' from there to his armies abroad..."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> 30,000 with an army of six. And how much does the Asherake count within his grasp?




PC speaks before Isror has a chance to and there is venom apparent in his voice, "He lords over nearly 60,000 poor souls - many of them kept alive by spells alone so that they can slave eternally away in the black depths of his mines.  None truly know the number of soliders that he can bring to bear, but his army is divided into five major segments: aerial, mounted, ground, siege and armada.  The best intelligence that we've been able to obtain tells us that each segment numbers anywhere from 1,000 at its minimum ranks to 20,000 at full bore.  Further, none know how many soliders he has in reserve, but his ability to field armies for extended periods seems limitless..."

Isror nods solemnly at these words and falls silent for a while.  Finally, he rises and looks around.  Only Qyt'tyl is still awake of his small band: Yana sleeps peacefully nearby and Yarish is curled up next to Kiera, snoring musically...  The valco comments, "It appears that tha' time ta' take rest is 'pon us.  All of you are welcome ta make yourself at home..."  He motions to the piled blankets and furs around the cave.  He then nods a deep and sincere nod, "'Til the suns rise and the sand swelters", he then lays down next to Yana and eventually, falls asleep.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 19, 2004)

During the passed conversations Kiera watched and listened, letting for once the reigns slip to Xerxes to see how he could handle himself.  She absent-mindedly strokes Yarrish's hair, it looks like she could be taking care of her own child and for some reason most of you could see yourself easily in Yarrish's place beneath her soft touch.

You almost mistake her words for the musical notes of the halflings' snores or the onset of a pleasant dream, "Rest for the night friends," perhaps children would have been here, "tomorrow, we'll decide whether the sparkling jewel our friend P.C. speaks of is a worthy aim."

With that she stands and gestures to Tristan, once he is close, "would you help me remove my armor?"

Once her armor is doffed, she'll slip off the padding and in the silk undershirt and trousers she returns to her place next to the sleeping halfling, resting head down amongst the furs and draws a heavy cloak about her as a blanket and gazes up into the ceiling, pondering all the things conversed.









*OOC:*


Sorry for my lack of involvement recently, been trying to prep my own game and other stuff.  Knowledge (the forge) +14 to recall more about Bashat, Ossian and Asherake.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 19, 2004)

Tristan rises as well at the end of the discussion and assists Kiera in removing her armor, and asks for her aid in turn in removing his.  However, once his plate is stacked safely out of the way he rumages through his pack for a moment and retreives a light chain shirt which he dons in it's place.  He assists Kyron with his armor as well [if he wishes it] before preparing to sleep.  He finally settles himself and Raak against a wall near the entrance of the cave, with his sword close at hand.

Eventually he drifts off to sleep.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 19, 2004)

Xerxes finds a comfortable place along the wall.  He lays out and hums softly to himself for a few minutes before using his powers to control sound to take over the sounds and create a soft music by which he slowly drifts off to sleep.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 19, 2004)

As the others drift off to sleep, Julian makes his way over to where their hosts looked out over the desert. He looks off into the heavens observing the strange patterns that the stars leave, feeling both at home and a stranger in this land does leave him feeling unsettled in his heart. After a while he goes back to where the group sleeps and using his meditative techniques trys his best settle his soul prior to going to sleep.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2004)

Kyron drifts into the untroubled sleep of the just.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry for my lack of involvement recently, been trying to prep my own game and other stuff.  Knowledge (the forge) +14 to recall more about Bashat, Ossian and Asherake.




Just don't let it happen again, eh?    Just jokin...

Kiera: 



Spoiler



*Knowledge (the Forge) check: 1d20+14: (17)  + 14 = 31*So far, everything that you have heard has been in concert with all of the infomation you can recall.  There are a few additional things:

Ossian was once a slave of Hateni that led a rebellion against him that was tremendously successful
Bashat has a great deal of wealth in the form of minerals, gold, and water, but it has little tactical significance in the greater scheme of Arena
An alliance exists between Varan Trinovant and Ossian
An alliance exists between Ossian and Minos Spar
Both of the previously mentioned alliances are well known to the general populace of Arena
The might of the Asherake's army lies in his armada, which is composed almost entirely of airships of various designs and purposes
In this general area, the two strongest warlords (by rights of most folk) are the Asherake and Hateni
West of the River of the Dead, the three main warlords of Arena hold far more power and influence
Many of the Asherake's airships are powered by something called necrotic engines
The Asherake is an open slaver and conducts horrible experiments on many of his slaves, trying to transform them into fighting or mining "machines"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

The night passes uneventfully, and you awake to a warm and somewhat stuffy cave.  Yana and Yarish are already awake and seem to be packing their things.  When they see that you have risen, they greet you warmly with smiles.  Yarish steps forward and chants a few words that fall from his lips like water yet seem to avoid your ears like oil.  Suddently, he has created a simple meal for all of you: some sort of bone-white meal cakes, with honey, sausages, goat's milk, and piping hot tea.  "Eat up", he says with a grin, popping one of the sausages into his own mouth and chewing with glee.

Slowly, the others rise (although you are not sure if Qyt'tyl actually slept) and begin their own morning routines.  Eventually, the talk turns to what the seeds' plans might be...

Upon his awakening, Baja notices that what few lizards that were not squashed into paste when he fell on them in the fight with the gaunts the night before seem to have clawed a hole in the pouch and escaped during the night...


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 20, 2004)

Xerxes thanks Yarish for the mean and begins sampling from a small plateful.  

*((ooc: may we assume normal healing through the night's rest (level7 characters heal 7 hps) and restored Power Points per day?))


----------



## Ashy (Oct 20, 2004)

OOC: yes.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 20, 2004)

Tasting the created food Julian thanks Yarish for the filling meal, and readys himself for the days travels.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2004)

"Yarrish, are you a divine caster? What tradition do you follow?"


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 20, 2004)

Tristan takes the breakfast offered and splits his portion in two.  He munches on his for a while before offering the second part to Raak, to see if the lizard is interested.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 20, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Yarrish, are you a divine caster? What tradition do you follow?"




The halfling smiles and nods, "I am.  I faithfully serve the Ra'kallio, the lord of Music, Knowledge, the Hearth, and the Heart.  I have been his humble priest for some ten years now, since my mentor, Kathis Warmhearth, told me the *truth*, may he rest in peace upon the hearthstones of our Lord."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan takes the breakfast offered and splits his portion in two.  He munches on his for a while before offering the second part to Raak, to see if the lizard is interested.




Raak is one of the first of your number up, and he sniffs over it a bit and then munches on the meal cakes off-handedly...

P.C. awakens, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes and smacking the bitter tang of wine out of his mouth.  He reaches over to nab a piece of sausage and his eyes fall upon Raak.  Immediately, his eyes grow as large as saucers and he screeches, "YYyyyeeeaaaahhhhh!"

He backpedals away from Tristan and Raak, half-hissing and half-screaming, "H-h-h-how'd *that* get in here?"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

Kiera, awakened by the screech of P.C. sits up sharply, as if awakened from some harsh nightmare, clutching the cloak to her she looks from P.C. to Raak to Tristan and shakes her head, golden locks spilling forward obscuring her face.  She inhales deeply, the scent of a hot breakfast reminding her of simpler times.  "That is only Raak..."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

P.C. looks to Kiera like she had just grown several additional heads, "What do you mean?  Are you trying to tell me that you've adopted a spellseeker?!?!"


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 21, 2004)

"A what?"  Asks Xerses looking up from his breakfast.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

*OOC:*


Knowledge (the Forge) +14 to figure out what a spellseeker is and why P.C. is so freaked out by it.

Isn't it nice for ENWorld to be back?


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 21, 2004)

Tristan looks at Raak curiously.

"What's supposed to be wrong with him?  He's friendly, very intelligent and seems harmless enough."


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Knowledge (the Forge) +14 to figure out what a spellseeker is and why P.C. is so freaked out by it.
> ...




OOC: YES!!!

Kiera: 



Spoiler



*Knowledge (the Forge) check:* 1d20+14: (20)  + 14 = 34 - Despite a thorough and extensive search of all your memories, you do not recall anything about spellseekers.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan looks at Raak curiously.
> 
> "What's supposed to be wrong with him?  He's friendly, very intelligent and seems harmless enough."




P.C. looks from Xerxes to Tristan as if they too, are sprouting new appendages.  "How about *HE EATS MAGIC*?!?!?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The halfling smiles and nods, "I am.  I faithfully serve the Ra'kallio, the lord of Music, Knowledge, the Hearth, and the Heart.  I have been his humble priest for some ten years now, since my mentor, Kathis Warmhearth, told me the *truth*, may he rest in peace upon the hearthstones of our Lord."




"Is the Ra'kallio a god native to the Forge? Could you tell me about the pantheons of powers who are active on this world?" Kyron sees the halfling as a potentially valuable source of knowledge about this world and is interested in tapping that knowledge.

As PC screams, Kyron spins, his hand going to his divine focus, an amulet with an inscription of an inverted pyramid.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2004)

Kiera chuckles with a bit of mirth, "Calm Kyron," turning towards P.C. she continues, "Well, he hasn't eaten anything but Yarish's fine breakfast so far, would you care to explain a bit more about what a spellseeker exactly does?  And perhaps in a softer tone, sit, relax, he's content where he is right now."  She gestures towards the grumbling lizard as it scarfs down food.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera chuckles with a bit of mirth, "Calm Kyron," turning towards P.C. she continues, "Well, he hasn't eaten anything but Yarish's fine breakfast so far, would you care to explain a bit more about what a spellseeker exactly does?  And perhaps in a softer tone, sit, relax, he's content where he is right now."  She gestures towards the grumbling lizard as it scarfs down food.




"Not yet, ya mean!  Just try it - cast a spell on or near the beast!"

OOC: Tristan, please make an Int check...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Is the Ra'kallio a god native to the Forge? Could you tell me about the pantheons of powers who are active on this world?" Kyron sees the halfling as a potentially valuable source of knowledge about this world and is interested in tapping that knowledge.
> 
> As PC screams, Kyron spins, his hand going to his divine focus, an amulet with an inscription of an inverted pyramid.




Yarish opens his mouth to reply, but the moment he notices Raak, he too flees to the far side of the room, snatching up several of his items as he goes...


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 21, 2004)

Tristan glares at everyone making a fuss over little harmless Raak.  He looks around at the others.

"Well, don't look at me, I can't cast spells.  But fine, PC, be that way.  Sit on the other side of the room and explain what all the fuss is about."

[ooc - int +2 = (17) + 2 = *19*]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 22, 2004)

"Very well, let us see what the spider lizard does."

Kyron chants a brief invocation and picks up a meal cake. With a burst of stark light the cake begins to glow as a beacon, illuminating fully the area around itself. Kyron tosses the cake to Tristan.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2004)

Screams and yummy food smells invaded Baja's dream turning it into a  nightmare. Suddenly the ham hock he had been devouring quite happily, grew a fang-filled maw and tried to bite back! With a start Baja kicked out at it (Kicking out in real life) keeping the fiendish ham at bay.

A sharp pain in his foot awoke the albino. With a start, he opened his eyes and grabbed his aching right foot, massaging gently at his ankle.

PC's high-pitched whining was irritating him and the lizard was eating food that rightfully belonged to humanoids. Not leg-lizards. 

He reached over with a huge hand and tried to scoop up the creature 



Spoiler



Erm..... I guess att or reflex needed. Att +12, reflex +5


 and take the food from it to devour for himself, all the while holding it at arm's length by it's tail.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

Kiera with a motherly snap, "Baja! Let Raak go."  She scowls at his selfishness.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 22, 2004)

"Leave it Baja!  Go.  Look.  Food there!"

[ooc - Tristan will resists Baja's attempts to snatch Raak away and will attempt to reach into his pack one handed to find some rations to throw into a corner to distract the half orc with]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan glares at everyone making a fuss over little harmless Raak.  He looks around at the others.
> 
> "Well, don't look at me, I can't cast spells.  But fine, PC, be that way.  Sit on the other side of the room and explain what all the fuss is about."
> 
> [ooc - int +2 = (17) + 2 = *19*]




Tristan: 



Spoiler



You *do* recall that while you were under the effects of the _endure elements_ spell (i.e. you were warm) and once you picked up Raak, you got colder, yet no one else seemed to...


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Kyron tosses the ensorcelled cake just as Baja awakens and reaches for Raak.  The spellseeker is hungrily eyeing the glowing cake in mid-air, and as such, is completey taken by surprise by the half-orc's snatch.  Raak tries to scramble away as Baja's meaty hand latches onto his stubby tail, but to no avail; Baja lifts the creature into the air just as the light-enbumed cake lands on the cave floor with a smack very close where Raak was recently sitting.

Then, something strange happens...  Raak begins sniffling and snuffling, as if seeking the trail of something lost.  Slowly, the light around the cake begins to waft and waver, much like a torch in high wind.  Then, the light flows upward from the cake into Raak's nostrils - it is as if the creature is literally breathing in the magic contained within the cake. In the span of three heartbeats, the light is completely gone and Raak gurgles contendedly.

Then, it begins trying to free itself from Baja's grasp, screeching, "Raaaaakkk!  Raaaakkk!" and looking from Baja's hand to Tristan and back again...


----------



## Voadam (Oct 25, 2004)

Kyron gestures again and calls out a minor invocation of power. His eyes flare a deep blue as he gains a new arcane sense. Kyron's gaze focuses on Tristan intently as he starts to focus in on the weave of magic within his sight, perring through layers of reality to reveal the magic that lies there.

ooc. _detect magic_, to verify if Tristan still has the aura from his endure elements spell (it has been less than the 24 hour duration) and all his magic items.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Kyron: 



Spoiler



Endure elements: no, all else seems untouched


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 26, 2004)

Whatching the lighted cake's glowy-ness get snorted up Raak's snout, Baja is a little shocked and, keeping the leg-lizard at arm's length, looks to Kiera and Xerxes to see if they had any special instructions for him regarding this new occurance.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 26, 2004)

"Let Tristan have the leg lizard, Baja.  There is other food for you to eat."  Xerxes says, reacing for some of the food to show the albino.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Watching in fascination as the magic is (?) absorbed into the creature, Julian remarks "Well, well, well....perhaps we could view this little creature as a godsend..who knows if this magic 'eating' may come in handy for us."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 26, 2004)

Handy for snack if him keep trying to eat our food! Baja effortlessly tosses the lizard over to Tristan. Make him be good Triztrahn. Not want him to eat my thumper.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2004)

Tristan snatches Raak away from the half-orc and places the thoughroughly man handled lizard on the ground next to him, on the side AWAY from Baja.  He glares at the half-orc for a moment before returning to look at the others.

"Okay, so he absorbs spells cast near him.  Inconvenient I suppose, but hardly dangerous in any fashion.  Indeed it could be useful if someone tried to bombard me with magical fire, assuming that it doesn't hurt Raak to eat such a spell."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2004)

"Tristan. He also seems to have 'eaten' the elemental ward I placed upon you yesterday. It should still be going until noon today like the ones I placed upon myself and Kiera. It appears I won't be able to ward off the effects of the desert sun on your armor while the spider lizard is around. It has not affected any of your permanently glamored items though. Yet."

Kyron peers calculatingly at the small lizard.

"In addition to being a defense against spells cast on you, it could possibly be useful in bringing down opponents who depend upon enhancing themselves with temporary magics. And he inspires great fear among the magically awakened of this world. I wonder if he would eat a spellcaster's power to cast spells. Best to keep him away from Kiera and myself for now."

Kyron turns to the lieutenant

"Xerxes, I understand your mind magery is similar to magics in some ways and different in others. Is there a minor power you can invoke to see if the spider lizard affects your powers as well? It would not do to need to levitate Tristan and find out at the last minute that you could not."


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 26, 2004)

"Then let us see." Replies Xerxes as he stands.  He begins to hum to himself, closing his eyes.  Psionic power pours out of his mind, swirling and darting forward toward Tristan as he moves the "hum" between the man and the Spellseeker, creating the noise there.  He opens his eyes to see, and hopes to hear, what happens.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Raak looks up (from where he has been preening himself after his rough release) at the noise, sniffs a bit, but quickly returns to what he was doing before.  The "hum" persists...


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 27, 2004)

"Well then, I appear to be 'safe' from the Spellseeker... or, at least my Psionics are.  I wonder why Raak reacted in such a skittish manner toward me when first he appeared to us yesterday?  Do you think he can sense my powers but does not understand what they are?"  Xerxes questions after the "hum" fades away into silence.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

"Likely because he knows he cannot devour your soul!" exclaims PC.  The frey looks to the spellseeker and then to the cave around him, nervously.  "Uh...can we get a bit of fresh air?  It is getting a little cramped in here..."


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 28, 2004)

PC, are you saying that these things can destroy the soul of a being and not just magic? Xerxes asks the Frey.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

The frey nods, "That's what I heard, suren!"

Isror chuckles, "That's why I don't muck around with th' stuff myself..."  The war valco gets up and speaks to Qyt'tyl, "Prepare the ladies for flight..."  He then turns to P.C.  "I have a proposal for you-", he then looks to Kiera, "as well as your party, should you also decide to return to Ossian at some point."

Qyt'tyl scurries out one of the smaller hole-like passages in the cave, crawling low to the ground, soon vanishing into the inky blackness.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 28, 2004)

Tristan shakes his head slowly from side to side.

"So that's it?  You're petrified of some rumor about soul eating, but you've never actually witnessed it?  Well, that's soon enough fixed."

He looks down towards Raak and holds up a single finger in front of the lizard's eyes.

"Now Raak, no eating anyone's soul today, okay?"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Kiera laughs mirthfully at Tristan's antics, but turns her attention to Isror, "what have you in mind?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2004)

Kyron turns his blue eyed gaze to the spider lizard again then turns to Isror and PC to follow the conversation.

Ooc: 



Spoiler



Kyron checks out the spider lizard then Isror and PC. Ashy do you run supernatural abilities and psionics as detecting as having magical auras?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan shakes his head slowly from side to side.
> 
> "So that's it?  You're petrified of some rumor about soul eating, but you've never actually witnessed it?  Well, that's soon enough fixed."
> 
> ...




The spellseeker looks at the knight, blankly.  "Raaakkk?", he squawks.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera laughs mirthfully at Tristan's antics, but turns her attention to Isror, "what have you in mind?"




P.C. perks up as well, looking at the war valco with interest.

Isror replies, "Well, yar words 'ave stirred something deep within me."   He glances over to Yana, but she does not seem to notice.  You get the feeling that the glance is more for Isror than for Yana, anyway.  "I think that if we are to survive, then we must make some alliance.  I have chosen to cast our lot with Ossian.  If he is really as good a dover as ya say, P.C. and is really as good a soul as I've heard, then he's likely our best bet.  We can be his forward set of eyes and ears, so ta speak, in exchange for his protection and support."

The war valco waits for a moment to sense the reactions of the party and P.C., but you sense there is something more that he wants to say.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron turns his blue eyed gaze to the spider lizard again then turns to Isror and PC to follow the conversation.
> 
> Ooc:
> 
> ...




Kyron: 



Spoiler



No, unless there is a good argument to do otherwise.  Isror has no magic on his person, nor does Raak.  P.C.'s arm "stump" is *highly* magical.



Raak seems to notice Kyron's glance at him, and begins moving towards him, sniffing and snuffling...


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2004)

"Today?" Xerxes says after Tristan speaks to the spellseeker, "I suppose you'll instruct him not to eat our souls each day?" he jokes with a chuckle.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 29, 2004)

Tristan grins back at the Xeph.

"Well, that depends entirely on how well behaved you are."

The he turns to politely listen to Isror's statement.  He nods encouragingly for him to finish the request.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2004)

"Touché" Grins Xerxes.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 29, 2004)

Kyron ceases to maintain the spell and his eyes go back to their natural glowing aura of bright light as he listens to Isror.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The he turns to politely listen to Isror's statement.  He nods encouragingly for him to finish the request.




P.C. also seems to be waiting to hear what Isror has to say, and finally adds, "I will tell Ossian of your desires and I would expect that he would be most open to such an agreement."

This seems to free the lips of the war valco a bit and he smiles.  "Well, then, please, come with me and I will show ya what I have for ya."  Not waiting for any to follow, Isror, preceeded by Yarish, depart from the inner cave and exit out through the tunnel into the entrance cave.  The stone door is now rolled away and the oppressive heat and light from outside floods inward in palpable waves.

The war valco and the halfling exit out and lead you up a tiny, inconspicious foot trail up the steep face of the rock spire; near the tip of the spire, there is an oval shaped depression and within the depression are several strange looking winged devices.  They seem to be made of lightweight frames composed of lashed together bones, over which a patchwork of light grey skin has been stretched.  Isror points to them, proudly, "Gaunt gliders!  An' some of the finest made in Arena, ta boot!"  He looks to Qty'ytl, who stands beside them proudly.  "Seems 'at Qty'ytl 'ere has a knack fer makin' these things and as you well know, there's no lack o' guants in the area!"  The war valco chuckles.  "Ya may select th' ones ya'd like, given as a gift from us to ya.  There're several of the single gliders and two spare of tha' three-man jobs.  Yarish can give ya some flight lessons, but I reckon ya'll catch on quick enough..."

From the look on his face, P.C. seems very pleased...  "This is a fine gift indeed, Isror...thank you!"  The frey walks over and clasps hands with the war valco and then begins looking over the strange-looking contraptions with a skilled eye.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron ceases to maintain the spell and his eyes go back to their natural glowing aura of bright light as he listens to Isror.




Raak sniffs for a few moments more, as if seeking something, but then stops and returns to Tristan.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 29, 2004)

Seeing the strange contraptions Kyron regrets having dropped his maintenance of the divination.

"Interesting. Are they strong enough to carry a man in armor? Are they powered by magic? Are the three-man carriers strong enough to carry a horse or mule?"


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 30, 2004)

Xerxes looks at the device skeptically.  Sure, he can levitate things with his mind, including himself... but floating around solely based on physics and technology... man, that is just crazy.  But, he smiles to the War Valco and with a short bow of respect, begins the process of selecting a glider.  

"Perhaps a three person device would suit me better.  Can one person not work the... uh... what ever it is that controls it, leaving me free to manifest my Psionic powers, should the need arise?"  He asks after looking over one of the Guant wings.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 30, 2004)

As he looks over the 'gliders' a sense of awe comes over Julian. _To be able to fly without the aid of magic...to see the world around as a bird..what better thing could there be?_ Of course a more logical sense also sees them falling from the sky uncontrollably...but whats the good of living without risk??


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2004)

Me am walkin'. Says the Half-orc who turn's abruptly to walk back the way he came, shaking his head.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 30, 2004)

Tristan says nothing, and doesn't move, but his expression makes it clear that he is strongly in favor of joining Baja for this little expedition.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 30, 2004)

"It is best that we save as much time as possible, if this will shorten our travels, as we have no other way at the moment," she says casting a scolding glare to those who seem less inclined, "we will travel this way."  Turning to Isror, she smiles warmly, "thank you for the gift.  It will be used as best as it can."  Turning her attention to Yarrish, she says, "as it seems these devices are in our best interest, it is best we know how they work and how to use them.  If you could?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 31, 2004)

Yarish looks from Kiera to Baja and then back to Kiera.  "So, who am I teaching?"


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 31, 2004)

"All of us."  Xerxes says, stepping forward and casting a warning look to Baja.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 31, 2004)

Not even trying to hide his scowl, Baja complies and does his best to learn about these new and none-to-safe looking wings.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Yarish happily begins training everyone, in shifts of three, on the operation of the gauntgliders.  You soon learn that piloting one of these strange craft is more intuition and the movement of one's body than anything else, and those skilled with their minds and hands soon get the hang of it.  Further, the three-person versions use the same methods while allowing the two additional passengers freedom of movement of their hands (while inadvertentedly providing the needed additional ballast)...

While some of the others are taking their test flights, P.C. asks Kiera, "So, what are your plans, Kiera?  Where are you heading?"

Isror, Yana, and Qty'tyl take off in their own gauntgliders and after showing some of Yarish's lessons in practice, depart on scouting missions of their own.

The day is spent, amid the various discussions, learning how to fly these new, unusual craft (which don't seem nearly as unstable as they appear) and drinking copious amounts of water, as the twin suns of the Forge beat unmercificily down upon you.  At the end of the day, Yarish calls for a halt to the practice for the day...  He is a bit worried, as the others should have returned before now.

OOC: Please let me know if there is anything that you need to do today in addition to learning to pilot the gauntgliders.  Kiera, please respond to the question above...


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 1, 2004)

In the spare time of the evening, Baja checks over the groups supplies. making sure that nothing is going bad (Lizard snacks) and asking their new friends if they can help to replace anything that they may need, including fluids.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 1, 2004)

((OOC:  Xerxes will simply try to make friends with whomever he can that he doesn't already have a friendship with (ie. not the party members as he already knows them well through their long time training together)  ))


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2004)

Kyron will summon more water as needed, create light baubles for Rauk to eat, and if Yarrish is free, gain some more info about the local cosmology and political powers of the world. Otherwise he will sharpen his sword, take care of his armor, and see to his horse.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> In the spare time of the evening, Baja checks over the groups supplies. making sure that nothing is going bad (Lizard snacks) and asking their new friends if they can help to replace anything that they may need, including fluids.




Of the few lizard snacks that remain alive, they seem fine, if not a bit anxious to escape.  They seem to be living off the remains of their brethern who have not been so lucky as they.  The sacks they are contained within are beginning to smell a bit, however.

Those sacks are also getting a bit....soggy.

All of yout supplies seem to be in good order and you can think of nothing you need in addition.  Water is avaliable here, it seems that Yarish creates it daily and it is stored in deep holes below the entrance cave.  The halfling priest is more than happy to give you some, should you need it.


OOC: Reference for the lizard snacks: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1811725&postcount=418


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((OOC:  Xerxes will simply try to make friends with whomever he can that he doesn't already have a friendship with (ie. not the party members as he already knows them well through their long time training together)  ))




You have the distinct impression that Isror and his crew already consider the lot of you friends and there is little doubt of the expectation that you will soon be brothers-in-arms.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron will summon more water as needed, create light baubles for Rauk to eat, and if Yarrish is free, gain some more info about the local cosmology and political powers of the world. Otherwise he will sharpen his sword, take care of his armor, and see to his horse.




Yarish spends all the spare time he has discussion the cosmology of the Forge.  You soon learn that there are no native gods, other than an engimatic being known as the Bound God, upon the Forge.  While there does not seem to be an issue with clerics and priests connecting to their higher power, there do seem to be some limitations on the higher spheres and spells, particullarily those that deal with planar travel.

"It is not so much as they don't work, per se," Yarish quips, "but more so that I'd advise against trying to use 'em.  I've seen poor folks ripped to shreds, literally, by the influx of planar energies from a mere gate or planeshift spell.  Sometimes they work though, but they never drop you off where you had hoped - you always return to somewhere else on the Forge, instead of another plane, and it is generally somewhere far nastier and deadlier than where you left from..."

You learn that the Bound God was, according to legends, the being that created the Forge.  Now, for unnamed crimes against the pantheons, he lies, shattered and bound at the heart of the Forge itself.  It is said that it is the divine power of this very being that leeches into the world itself that drives those upon it to greatness, to evolve and become that which they were originally destined to be.  It is also this permeating divine essence that gives the world its tantalizing and mezmerizing lure to the senses...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2004)

Airship patrols of the Asherake, gaunts, and ground forces with ranged attacks or spells, any other common hazards a gauntwing rider should be wary of?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 2, 2004)

Hmm,

"Your children, your wards, share your sentence clear,
Forever and a year we bind you here.

Seven citadels to hold your fate,
Seven to cradle you in our hate;
Feathered four-horned fowl protect from breach,
And bar all creation from your reach.

None less than the greatest of the grand,
Wielding at their side or in their hands
Not less than the grandest of the great,
May ever aspire to break this fate.

Hear our laughter from pantheons on high,
As you envy mortals who simply die."


It sounds like the bound god could be the "you" of the chant, not the Flock themselves. So then the Seven were created to bind him here and bar all creation from the bound god's reach while they themselves could still reach out into creation.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Airship patrols of the Asherake, gaunts, and ground forces with ranged attacks or spells, any other common hazards a gauntwing rider should be wary of?




Yarish chuckles, "Oh my - of course!  Crashing, Sun-blindness, getting lost, being devoured on the wing, the list goes on and on...  But then again, the list tends to be drastically longer when traveling in conventional manners."  There is not a hint of malice in the halfling's voice, only turt honesty.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Hmm,
> 
> "Your children, your wards, share your sentence clear,
> Forever and a year we bind you here.
> ...




Yarish nods and smiles, "That is certainly one interpretation - just as valid as any, I would guess."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2004)

Tristan does his best to learn how to fly these flimsy gliders, still unsure as to how one will carry him in his armor.  He checks on Raak throughout the day, to make sure that the lizard is okay (and that he hasn't eaten anyone's soul).  While he learns, he also talks to Kiera a bit.

"So, what is our plan, exactly?  We go to Ossian with PC, and learn what we can there?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

While the gliders seem and look flimsy, in flight they are very strong, maneuverable, and resilient.  The more time Tristan spends strapped to one, the more confident he becomes.  Steering is merely a measure of shifting one's weight to one side (or direction) or the other and only the most complicated of tricks (such as flying upside down for short distances) require more involvement from the "flyer".


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Yarish chuckles, "Oh my - of course!  Crashing, Sun-blindness, getting lost, being devoured on the wing, the list goes on and on...  But then again, the list tends to be drastically longer when traveling in conventional manners."  There is not a hint of malice in the halfling's voice, only turt honesty.




"Crashing, yes. That reminds me, in addition to learning how to fly I would be most interested in learning to land safely.

You mention being devoured on the wing, what are some other common winged threats besides gaunts, are there for instance nightwings that we must worry about."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 4, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan does his best to learn how to fly these flimsy gliders, still unsure as to how one will carry him in his armor.  He checks on Raak throughout the day, to make sure that the lizard is okay (and that he hasn't eaten anyone's soul).  While he learns, he also talks to Kiera a bit.
> 
> "So, what is our plan, exactly?  We go to Ossian with PC, and learn what we can there?"




Kiera enjoys flying a great deal, almost like a child taking wing to free themselves of their problems, an oddity most of her companions notice.

To Tristan, "it seems like a move to civilization would give us access to resources that we cannot find here, and having a guide who knows their way is an advantage.  Additionally, we may be able to get a broader scope of this world as a whole."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Crashing, yes. That reminds me, in addition to learning how to fly I would be most interested in learning to land safely.
> 
> You mention being devoured on the wing, what are some other common winged threats besides gaunts, are there for instance nightwings that we must worry about."




"Oh you know - the usuals: all manner of beasts, birds, dragons, demons, and moreso.  It's a good bet that you see all you are used to seeing on the Forge, and then some..."  The halfling winks, as if sharing a private joke with you.

OOC: Yarish taught everyone how to land safely as well as fly.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera enjoys flying a great deal, almost like a child taking wing to free themselves of their problems, an oddity most of her companions notice.
> 
> To Tristan, "it seems like a move to civilization would give us access to resources that we cannot find here, and having a guide who knows their way is an advantage.  Additionally, we may be able to get a broader scope of this world as a whole."




P.C. looks up to Kiera, "Who's your guide?"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 5, 2004)

Xerxes is still ready to manifest his levitate power or his telekinesis to save a falling friend should one of the wings prove as faulty as they all had first believed.  However, he begins to feel more secure as he flies more and more.  At times, even enjoys the wind rushing against his face, something he cannot achieve through his psionics.  Throughout the day, Xerxes chats with whom ever will converse with him, blithely unaware of the more important conversations taking place among specific members of the group.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 5, 2004)

Quite the opposite of the rest of the group, Baja genuinely hates the flying experience as much as he had imagined he would! The feeling of movement without his legs doing the work (Or those of a mount) was really a little too scary and even caused him to vomit a couple of times.

This was in no way like the floaty magick flight that Xerxes made him do.

With this in mind, the half-orc makes sure it's known that he did not want to use one of the single-pilot variants, quite certain that he wasn't about to trust himself otherwise.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 5, 2004)

As he practices and feels the rush of freedom that the wings give him, Julian does at times give in to the dreaming that his monk brothers warned him to control. He does find himself wishing and feeling like he could be at one with the sky, not needing to walk or travel by mounts...looking down upon the land, banking and soaring wherever the winds would take him....
Then realizing that he was about to hit another of the fliers jerked him back into reality, narrowly missing his companions on the wing...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Soon, the suns begin to set and the all-encompassing darkness and cold begin to encroach...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 5, 2004)

"When do we expect Isror and the others back?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> P.C. looks up to Kiera, "Who's your guide?"




With an incredibly warm smile, she says to P.C., "well, we were hoping you would be."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "When do we expect Isror and the others back?"




A very worried look crosses the halfling's face.  "They should have been back by sundown - that is standard operating procedure..."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> With an incredibly warm smile, she says to P.C., "well, we were hoping you would be."




The frey arches a furry brow.  "Well, I'd be glad to, but I'm on my way east on an importan mission for Ossian at the moment.  You are more than welcome to come along..."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 8, 2004)

"Hmm, even if they had crashed and were stranded out there and we searched for them in these remaining gaunt wings, I don't think we could see them until it gets light again. Let's hope they are simply delayed for now and re-evaluate come morning."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 8, 2004)

"I can see in the darkness.  Perhaps Baja and I could go on a quick check of the area."  Xerxes suggests.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 9, 2004)

Baja's eyebrows shoot up in surprise as Xerxes volunteers him for the mission. Me Baja happy to go, ya. But, not in the wing things eh? Might crash into trees or somfin'? He looks nervously to Kiera hoping she'd agree to the idea of a ground mission.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2004)

"If they don't return shortly, Xerxes, Tristan and I will take one glider, Baja, Kyron and Juilian will take another, and we'll search for them as we can cover more space in the air, as well as being able see farther."  She says despite Baja's despairing look.  "I am a Servant of the Light and shall provide as much light as I can to help us see.  Yarrish, do you know their normal routes?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2004)

Kyron turns to Kiera.

"I would advise against this captain. Even with the light that you and I can provide we will not be able to see beyond the aegis of our own beacons, reducing the area we can search to an insignificantly small range. We would simply shine in the night sky drawing attention to ourselves and possibly exhausting ourselves before the sunrises when we can effectively search. And if they do return tonight wounded or fleeing pursuit it would be better if we were here to aid them rather than flying around almost blind."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2004)

Listening to them and noting Baja's reactions, Xerxes offers, "Perhaps then I could just go.  I can see through the darkness and might get lucky.  If they return being pursued, the rest of you here can come to their aid."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 9, 2004)

Tristan nods along with the others and looks earnestly at Kiera.

"I agree with Xerxes and Kyron.  Shining yourself like a beacon in the darkness could attract trouble, more trouble than we could deal with while flying these things in the dark.  Baja and Xerxes could go at and look in the darkness.  As long as they do not stray too far, we should be able to reach them in case of trouble."

He looks out into the darkness for a moment, then at the gliders, then down at Raak.

"These things are not magical are they?  I don't suppose they would be carrying anything powerful enough for Raak to sniff out?  He seems to have quite the nose for magic."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan nods along with the others and looks earnestly at Kiera.
> 
> "I agree with Xerxes and Kyron.  Shining yourself like a beacon in the darkness could attract trouble, more trouble than we could deal with while flying these things in the dark.  Baja and Xerxes could go at and look in the darkness.  As long as they do not stray too far, we should be able to reach them in case of trouble."
> 
> ...




P.C. shakes his head - which is mirrored by Yarish.  "They are not magical."  Yarish furrows his brow and then replies to Tristan's second question, "I doubt that they would have anything *that* magical..."

OOC: Please post a decision, gang...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2004)

Kiera's face turns from an look of harsh insistence to a quiet calm again, "I find it hard to leave friends to chance, but it seems it may be best for now, although I would prefer if Baja and Xerxes took one of the gliders out to examine the path they normally follow.  You'll cover ground quickly that way, but if you do not think it wise, I won't force you to go."

She turns to Tristan, looking at him, he can tell the decision weighs heavily upon her.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera's face turns from an look of harsh insistence to a quiet calm again, "I find it hard to leave friends to chance, but it seems it may be best for now, although I would prefer if Baja and Xerxes took one of the gliders out to examine the path they normally follow.  You'll cover ground quickly that way, but if you do not think it wise, I won't force you to go."
> 
> She turns to Tristan, looking at him, he can tell the decision weighs heavily upon her.




Yarish pipes up, "Or, Baja, Xerxes and I can take a 3-man and all go together..."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2004)

Yarish could pilot better and more safely than either Baja or I.  That would leave us free to look.  Plus, Yarish knows the area better than we and would perhaps save us from needless circling in areas where they would not have gone."  Xerxes replies.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 11, 2004)

The halfling nods as if to say, _'That is what I was thinking, too...'_


----------



## Voadam (Nov 11, 2004)

Kyron will offer them each a ward against the night's piercing chill, and a temporary enchantment to Xerxes' armor, then head to bed so he can be fresh in the morning when he expects the real action to happen.

ooc endure elements and magic vestment to give his leather armor a +1 enhancement for seven hours.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 11, 2004)

Tristan reaches out his right hand and rests it on Kiera's shoulder to reassure her.

"It's a good plan.  We'll get to work on it, and if it doesn't turn anything up, we'll all set out at first light to go look for them.  Do not despare."


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 11, 2004)

Baja dis-prair instead.... Sulked the Half-orc as he grabbed his club and the rest of his gear in preparation to leave.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan reaches out his right hand and rests it on Kiera's shoulder to reassure her.
> 
> "It's a good plan.  We'll get to work on it, and if it doesn't turn anything up, we'll all set out at first light to go look for them.  Do not despare."




The moment of solemnity past, Kiera turns to her companions, face stoic, "Thank you Yarish, the help will be greatly appreciated.  Alright, Baja, Xerxes take the three person glider with Yarish.  I expect you all back."

She will then rest for a while.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2004)

Xerxes smirks at Kiera, "Come back?  I thought we might take a little trip into town."  He says, trying to conceal his doubts about the mission.  He didn't really want to do this, but he felt it was the best course of action and hoped that it would not be a waste of time.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

The three companions take off just as the second sun has almost set, casting a blood-red pall over what seems like the entire world.  Yarish skillfull banks the gilder up and out and then in a wide turn so that he and his cargo can wave farewell to the party several feet below.

In a single heartbeat, something horrible and indescribable happens.  One moment, the gilder is moving forward and there are three smiling faces looking down at the party and in the next, the glider has stopped dead as if it had hit a brick wall.  The faces changes to surprise, mixed with fear, save Yarish's - his face is now complete and utter terror and it is framed by a large, mailed hand which grasps his neck cruely.

This massive hand is connected to a massive thing - a creature that seems entirely composed of rusting, oozing metal.  From head to foot, it is entirely encased in hard-edged, battle scarred armor, its face hidden behind a four-horned helm, an ancient tome chained to its waist, and the biggest blade you have ever seen upon its back. If it were not for three things, you would assume that it was a living suit of armor.

The first of these things is that it stands upon thin air, high above your heads.
The second is that its form sport two massive, wickedly bladed wings composed entirely of metal.
The third is the harsh and crazed voice which booms outward from the creature; its words make the very ground beneath your feet tremble and hot, copper-scented winds blast around you.

*"WEAKLING WORM!  YOU SHALL HIDE FROM MY ROYAL GAZE NO LONGER!"*

The things words seem solely directed upon Yarish, it seems to utterly disregard the rest of you.

"Gods above..." P.C. whispers dryly, "Barbello..."

Barbello speaks again, and again you must fight to maintain your footing.

*"I SEE YOU HAVE WRIGGLED OUT FROM UNDER YOUR ROCK, WORM!  NOW YOUR TIME HAS COME - LET US HOPE THAT YOUR GODS HEAR YOU SCREAM!"*

With those words, the Mask of Fury tosses Yarish and the glider away from her casually, as one might toss a feather.  In less than the blink of an eye, her massive, jagged and serrated blade - stained black by the blood of a billion dead - flashes into her hand and she cleaves Yarish (and the glider) in twain.

Blood - the blood of poor Yarish - rains down upon the party.

Time seems to stand still...

Baja, still strapped to his wing, plummets groundward; with agonizing slowness he sees the faces of his friends pass him as he falls below the level of the spire of rock.

Xerxes, strapped to his wing as well, sees the hard exposed rock - the top of the spire upon which the party stands - rushing up to meet him.

Barbello is gone.
----------------------------------
OOC: Roll initative.

Note: The fall Xerxes is facing is only about 80 or so feet (i.e the glider is about 80 feet above the top of the Spire at this point).  Baja is facing a much greater fall, as it is a fair drop from the top of the Spire to the ground, on top of the 80 feet from the glider to the top of the Spire.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2004)

Kiera's eyes flash with a golden rage as Yarish is slaughtered and her two companions begin to plummet.









*OOC:*


Knowledge (the forge) +14 to figure out what's going on, who this creature is, etc.; Initiative 13


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 16, 2004)

"What in the name of Pelor. . ."

Tristan reaches for his sword even as his friends plummet to the ground.

[ooc - initiative 1d20+1 = *(10)* + 1 = 11]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2004)

Xerxes! Levitate!

Kyron starts running down the spire, hoping to make it to the bottom to apply healing before Baja and Xerxes die from their crash landing.

Maybe the sand will cushion their fall enought to save their lives Kyron hopes.

He'll think over the disappeared Barbello and slain Yarrish later.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kiera's eyes flash with a golden rage as Yarish is slaughtered and her two companions begin to plummet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kiera: 



Spoiler



*Knowledge (the Forge) check: 1d20+14: (4)  + 14 = 18* - try as you might, all you can discern is that this creature is indeed Barbello, one of the Seven, ruler of Arena and that she despises any creature that she senses as weak. In regards to any perceived weakness, however, something sticks in your mental craw about the god that Yarish worshipped.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Xerxes! Levitate!
> 
> Kyron starts running down the spire, hoping to make it to the bottom to apply healing before Baja and Xerxes die from their crash landing.
> 
> ...




Kyron: 



Spoiler



Make a Reflex check, please


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 16, 2004)

_Dis why Baja not wanted to go! Breeze on face seem nice tho'..._ 

A ludicrously out-of-place smile plays across his features as he realises that his days of adventure are about to come to an end.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> _Dis why Baja not wanted to go! Breeze on face seem nice tho'..._
> 
> A ludicrously out-of-place smile plays across his features as he realises that his days of adventure are about to come to an end.




OOC Note...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

OOC: All, please re-read the OOC info at the end of my post, above.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Kyron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ashy 



Spoiler



Kyron reflex 7+5=12


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 17, 2004)

His eyes drying in a very uncomfortable fashion, Baja come's back to reality with a wee yelp and starts blinking in an effort to be able to see properly again, all the while thinking how to slow down this sudden descent.

With a grunt and a wiggle that started from the hips, Baja did his best to angle the glider so that whatever flat planes were left to it's wings could catch as much air as possible in an effort to slow down somewhat.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 17, 2004)

Knowing there was little that he could do to aid his companions or slow their fall in any fashion, Julian followed Kyron down the Spire to aid in any way he could in the possible healing of the albino barbarian. As he moves down he thinks to himself _These beings who call themselves gods...mean and petty they seem,  these creatures,_ *WILL* _by Heronious's Blade, be stopped! Of this I do swear._ 

Init: roll 12 +7: 19


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Knowing there was little that he could do to aid his companions or slow their fall in any fashion, Julian followed Kyron down the Spire to aid in any way he could in the possible healing of the albino barbarian. As he moves down he thinks to himself _These beings who call themselves gods...mean and petty they seem,  these creatures,_ *WILL* _by Heronious's Blade, be stopped! Of this I do swear._
> 
> Init: roll 12 +7: 19




Julian: 



Spoiler



Reflex save, please.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2004)

Time seems to stand still as Kyron rushes to aid his crashing companions.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Kiera notes that Kyron and Juilian are rushing to aid Baja as he falls, and she looks to Xerxes hoping that he'll catch himself with his levitation in time.  She begins to move towards where the Xeph might land if he fails to react in time.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Rushing down the steep rock hillside, both Kyron and Julian lose their footing and pitch forward, striking the smooth, weathered stones hard.  Loud cracks and oofs of expelled air echo out across the ever-cooling night air and catch the attention of Tristan...

Meanwhile, Kiera rushes towards the falling form of Xerxes, trying to judge from his erratic half-flight, half-fall as to where he will land.  She wants to be there at the very moment he strikes; the words to her most powerful healing prayer literally leaping to her lips....

His eyes drying in a very uncomfortable fashion, Baja come's back to reality with a wee yelp and starts blinking in an effort to be able to see properly again, all the while thinking how to slow down this sudden descent. With a grunt and a wiggle that started from the hips, Baja did his best to angle the glider so that whatever flat planes were left to it's wings could catch as much air as possible in an effort to slow down somewhat.

He soon learned that the still attached, but halved form of Yarish was not providing him any assistance and in fact was drawing him, with alarming quickness, closer and closer to the surface of the spire.

It is then that Xerxes does something totally unexpected...

He angles his part of the glider, using the other half of poor Yarish as a directional weight, towards Baja.  Using gravity as his ally instead of his enemy, he soon finds himself very close to the half-orc; suddenly a long strand of milky white goo zips forth from his hands, crackling with violet and green energy...

The strand of goo strikes Baja and totally entangles both him and his glider in the blink of an eye.  The Xeph then angles his glider away from Baja ----

--- and towards a quickly approaching outcrop of rock...

Luck seems to be with the Xeph and his glider just barely clears the outcrop on the north side, with the entangled Baja falling on the south, with a horrible snapping sound, the ectoplasmic strand slaps against rock, but it holds.  The two companions, still strapped in their gliders, swing in towards one another striking each other with bone-crushing force...

Neither make a further sound.

They hang there, suspended by a strand of goo and a tiny spur or rock, unconcious...

You don't know whether they are alive or dead.

OOC: Kyron and Julian take 2 points of damage from their fall.  Xerxes and Baja are approximately 30 feet below you, but you see no path which leads to their current location.  At its nearest point, the path which brought you up to the cave brings you within a 50 ft. lateral leap of them.  You all still have your actions this round, save Baja and Xerxes, of course...


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2004)

"gnnnnhh..." Xerxes moans softly, remaining unconscious.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 18, 2004)

Shaking his head clear from the fall and getting to his feet, Julian looks down to his companions hanging from the sticky material a short distance away. Well Kyron,  How good are you at climbin'? If we got some rope or a grapple perhaps we could get it hooked and get them up here, but unfourtunatly I don't have either.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2004)

"Oof! Light blast it."



			
				ferretguy said:
			
		

> Shaking his head clear from the fall and getting to his feet, Julian looks down to his companions hanging from the sticky material a short distance away. Well Kyron,  How good are you at climbin'? If we got some rope or a grapple perhaps we could get it hooked and get them up here, but unfourtunatly I don't have either.




"Poor. I have neither as well. Hmmm."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2004)

"Hmm, don't you carry some rope in your haversack? I have no skill for scaling cliff walls, I believe you are the most skilled among us for that. Do you propose that I anchor you here while you strap youself into a rope harness and scale out to retrieve them? Once you bring them to me I or Kiera can heal them easily. I can even grant your clothes a minor armor enchantment in case there are any flying scavengers or predators that might attack while you are in transit as I believe it will be easier to climb and carry them if you are not encumbered by mail. My attack spells can cover you as well."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

P.C. scampers up, running on all fours but stands as he reaches the two party members.  His keen ears have already picked up their conversation, "Perhaps there is some rope in the cave?  I'll go check!"

He takes off as quickly as he came...

OOC: Baja and Xerxes: 



Spoiler



You are both a 0 hp, but have severe internal damage as well.  You be dropping at a rate of 1 hp/rd until healed...


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 18, 2004)

Tristan releases his grip on his sword handle, and drops to one knee, spinning his haversack off his back as he does so.  He rummages around inside for a few moments and comes up with a length of rope and a flask with a shimmery blue liquid in it.

"Here, I have rope, but no hook.  I also have this. . . a potion that will put a little spring in your step.  It might help someone get close to them.  In my armor, I'm not very nimble.  Perhaps you should go, Julian."

[ooc - 50' of silk rope and a potion of jump contributed to the rescue effort.  He's also got 3 potions of clw for healing the two whenever someone gets to them]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2004)

If we can either heal Xerxes up where he is with the potions or bring him back to here where I can heal him, then he could levitate Baja down, or me up to heal him.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Kiera begins chanting a prayer, her palms and head raised upwards in reverence to the heavens, softs words, supple slippery words, stumble slyly in the air, catching your ears, they lift your head and bolster your hearts.  A warm glow suffuses your muscles and you feel more limber and agile.

She speaks, her words carrying with the assurance of light, "climb Julian, you are the most able.  P.C. hurry with rope, we have no time to wait."

She then begins another prayer, this one more solemn, her eyes glimmer and then fade.









*OOC:*


Casts Elation; +2 morale bonus to Strength and Dexterity, +5 ft. to all allies within 80 ft.; Casts Deathwatch, 30 ft. radius, so I think they are just close enough.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

P.C. returns with about a hundred feet of silk rope and drops it on the ground.  He extends the claws in his left forepaw on reflex and his metal stump shimmers blue for a moment and then begins humming, buzzing and spinning, as it did on the battleground two days prior.  When the stump reforms there is a large hook on the tip of it.  He looks to Kiera.  "By your leave, I'll go with Julian.  I am light and am good at climbing and he may need an extra hand or two down there."  The frey grins at his own joke and then looks to Julian.  "I'll follow your lead".

The rope is quickly secured to a nearby boulder and all is ready.  All eyes, save Kiera's, look to the monk and to the frey...

Kiera's eyes are on her two friends dangling dangerously below...

Kiera: 



Spoiler



They are not doing well. You can read their spoiler at the top of the page...


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 19, 2004)

Taking a couple quick deep breaths, Julian grasps the rope and lowers himself over the edge of the rock face decending slowly and carefully, knowing that a slip from him will leave another injured member to be saved. 

OOC: Climb check...Roll:10 +5 (skill + bonus) 15 Total.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

double post...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

*ROUND 1*
Julian slips down the rope, confidently navigating the precarious drop and avoiding the rocks, which appear far more dangerous now that he is up close and personal with them.  He marvels at the sheer luck (or perhaps the divine blessing) that led his friends to their currrent location - any other spot and he would be retrieving lifeless and mangled corpses.

P.C. waits a few heartbeats and then follows the monk down.  You marvel at the one-handed frey's climbing skill and wonder what he was like at climbing before he lost his forepaw...

So intent you are on the actions of your companions and the fate of your two dangling friends that all of you are taken by surprise as a new threat presents itself in a most brutal manner...

Out of the frigid darkness above comes a hail of glittering spears - three strike the rocks near your feet, clattering like bones and making you jump in surprise - one strikes Kiera and punches through her armor, drawing her eyes up and away from Baja and Xerxes.

In the next moment, a large, winged form flashes just below you and snatches the unsuspecting frey from his precarious perch upon the rope.  The sudden action causes the rope to jerk back and forth violently and Julian barely manages to maintain his hand-hold...

...however, this is likely the only thing that prevents him, too, from being plucked from the rope as a second winged form (nearly identical to the first, as best you can tell) swoops by and tries to snatch him as well, but misses.

The winged creature roars like a lion (although you can detect a distinct taint of frustration in the roar) and banks backwards, coming around for another pass.  As it does so, you get a good look at the thing - it is humaniod, but only vaguely, as it appears to be a cross between the worst parts of a lion and a bat.  It's mouth is filled with oversized and vicious-looking teeth, it's hands and bare feet are clawed and it sports battle-scarred armor on its torso and mid-section.  A pair of massive leathery wings sprout from its back and as it wheels skillfully back on Julian, clearly lining up for another pass, it draws a massive and gruesome looking sword.  (http://www.oathbound.net/modules/sections/images/paint-asherake.jpg)

Simultaneously, you detect several small, narrow, flying forms.  These forms move so quickly and so skillfully in the air that you have a hard time determining exactly how many of the there are, but you have no doubt that there are at least two, because you see them cross in the dark night sky at one point.  These forms look like small vipers, emerald and and bronze in color, with bat wings just behind thier heads.  As two of them close in on Kiera and Tristan, they open their mouthes and spit long streams of green, caustic acid...

OOC: Use your current initiatives, please.
Kiera takes six points of damage
Kiera and Tristan, Reflex saves, please
Julian make another Climb check
Don't forget your Eleation bonuses!!
Baja and Xerxes, -1 hp


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

*Kiera (35/41hp, ac 21)*

Her face as calm as ever, Kiera begins chanting, a small glow of light begins to coallesce in one of her hands, she then points to one of the flying creatures and a ray of sunlight streaks towards the creature.









*OOC:*


Reflex save 13 + 4 = 17; Concentration check natural 20! + 10 = 30; Casts Searing Light, ranged touch attack holy crap another natural 20! + 6 = 26, 3d8 dmg if a living creature


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2004)

Kyron init 17+1=18

Kyron chants a war invocation and a shining sword of light appears slashing at the creature winging away with PC.

(range 170 feet, attack 12+4(wis)+5(BAB)=21 damage 1d8+2 (8 if hits).


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 20, 2004)

*Tristan, initiative 11, ac 22, hp 64/64*

Tristan tries to duck under the stream of acid and comes up again with his hand clenched around the shaft of one of his javelins.  The throwing sear is quickly pulled out, and with a single deft motion, Tristan reverses his grip on it and hurls it at the nearest serpent.

[ooc - reflex save 1d20+5 = (16) + 5 = *21*

move action - draw javelin
standard action - attack 1d20+9 = (9) + 9 = *18* (1d6+3 dmg, 20/x2, piercing, 30ft range increment) 1d6+3 = (6) + 3 = *9*]


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 20, 2004)

Julian Init:12+7..19  Climb roll: 8+5...13 (damn...)

Clinging precariously to the rope slipping a little from the jerking lifeline, Julian looks at the bat winged being as it draws its sword preparing either to cleave him or the rope keeping him from falling to his death. Hoping to keep from either curcumstance, the monk braces himself against the cliff, bunching his legs in a desperate move. He tries to time it so as the creature closes on him kicking out to carry him out of the line of attack and possibly bringing him into a better angle to strike with his feet as the twisted huminoid flys past.

OOC: I know its a hell of a manuver but what the hell....I am a monk...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

*ROUND 2*
_Initative:_
Kyron: 18
Julian: 16 (deferred, was 19)
Bad guys: 16
Kiera: 13
Tristan: 11

The monk braces himself against the cliff, bunching his legs in a desperate move. He tries to time it so as the creature closes on him kicking out to carry him out of the line of attack and possibly bringing him into a better angle to strike with his feet as the twisted humanoid flies past. He remains crouched, mid-wall, waiting for the perfect time to spring…

Kyron chants a war invocation and a shining sword of light appears slashing at the creature winging away with PC. The sword connects solidly with the creature’s left wing, ripping a long gash and drawing a spray of blood. The creature roars in pain, reflexively jerking down and away from the flashing blade, flying jerkily, painfully, to the rocky ground.

Landing poorly, the creature roughly abandons the frey; both hands moving to tend its wounded wing for a moment. Folding its wings over its armor, it looks to Kyron with murder in its eyes and draws its serrated bastard sword.  It moves into combat carefully, eyeing Kyron from head to toe, testing his defenses with practiced feints and jabs.

Suddenly, the creature makes a short, over handed jab with the point of his blade, but at the last moment reverses the momentum of his strike, spinning the blade around and under, hoping to slip beneath the luminous’ defenses. Kyron, with a slight turn of the wrist, twists his shield and blocks the blow, eliciting a snarl from the cat-like creature.  Switching tactics, the creature lets go of the blade with one hand and swipes across Kyron’s face with long, serrated claws, but misses.

P.C. gets up from the heap in which he was unceremoniously dumped, shaking his head. After gaining his bearings, the little frey growls and casts a spell, wiggling his furry fingers quickly.  Instantly, the ground around the bat-winged creature before Kyron erupts into a mass of foot-long, squirming black tentacles, each tipped with a lamprey-like maw.  The tentacles wind their way around the thing’s legs and begin latching onto any exposed flesh they can find.  The begin tearing out small, bite-sized bits of flesh, and casting them aside, immediately trying to latch on again for their next bite. In moments the creature’s legs are streaming with blood from scores of bites and the creature is yowling in pain.

Meanwhile, the second creature tucks in its wings and makes a dive for Julian. It is soon clear that the creature is targeting not the monk, but rather the rope upon which he hangs. Julian waits for the perfect moment, his years of intense training allowing him to perfectly judge the speed and angle of his opponent. At the last possible second, the monk pushes off with his powerful legs, springing out and away from the rock wall…

…it is at that moment that his right hand, slick with sweat, slips on the rope…

Julian is completely shocked, but it seems that fate is with the monk, for his sudden momentum, coupled with the sudden imbalance, kicks his body (and the rope) much farther out than he intended.  Further, the sudden change in weight upon the rope just jerks it out of the wide arc of the creature’s sword sweep, saving the rope from being severed.  Julian gets a wild ride, hanging by one arm, his legs and right arm flying wide, out into the precarious darkness away from the side of the spire…

The bat-winged creature veers skillfully up and away from the rock wall, another roar erupting from its fanged maw. The sound echoes off the concave rock surface, spreading out into the still, cold night air like a ripple on a still pond.

The roar is then followed by another sound from the creature, but it is a sound that sends a thrill through the hearts of the heroes.  It is a scream born of pure pain as the creature, flying up and away from Julian, unknowingly flies directly into the path of Kiera’s spell. The ray of searing light streaks out unerringly and hits the creature dead in the chest; melting a large hole in its breastplate, melting flesh and burning fur beneath. The sudden burst of light, directly in its field of vision, blinds the creature and it wheels blindly backwards into the night from which it came.  There is little doubt that it will return, as soon as it can see again.

Still visually tracking the flying creature she just wounded, Kiera drops one shoulder and moves her head to the right, dodging out of the way of most of the acid spit from the flying snake.  However, the spray is too fine to escape fully, and initially, she can hear and smell, more than feel the acid eating away at her hair and the skin on the back of her neck.

Tristan tries to duck under the stream of acid and comes up again with his hand clenched around the shaft of one of his javelins. The throwing sear is quickly pulled out, and with a single deft motion, Tristan reverses his grip on it and hurls it at the nearest serpent. The serpent zigs when the warrior expected it to zag and he narrowly misses with his throw, however, even his dodge is not enough to keep him clear of the fine acidic spray that lingers in the air like fog. 
-------------------------------------------
OOC:
Tristan - 4 damage (acid - damaging cloth, leather, and living tissue only)
Kiera - 2 damage (acid - damaging cloth, leather, and living tissue only); also: 



Spoiler



Due to your _deathwatch_ spell, you can tell that P.C. is down 6 h.p. and Baja and Xerxes are down to -2


Julian - depending on your action, you might have a whole host of checks to make 
Kyron - let me know what the sword is doing...  
Don't forget your Eleation bonuses!!
Baja and Xerxes, -1 hp


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2004)

Kyron sees that PC's evil-looking spell has the batwinged creature held by the leg so the luminous takes a step back and starts to chant another war invocation creating a second sword to send after one of the acid spitters.

His original sword of light continues to slash at the would be freynapper.

original sword 6+4(wis)+5(BAB)=15 damage 1d8+2 (5 if hits).

new sword 5+4(wis)+5(BAB)=14 damage 1d8+2 (8 if hits).

Kyron is at -2 hp from his earlier tumble.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

*Kiera (33/41hp, ac21)*

Ashy:



Spoiler



Would it be possible to fall the 30 feet to get near Xerxes and Baja without landing on them?  I.e. how large is the outcropping they are lying bleeding to death on, etc.  Also, are there any single-person gliders around where we are?


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 23, 2004)

Julian   Climb:18 +5= 23 total!!

Swinging back to the granite wall, Julian thinks quickly and makes a decision. Knowing that his friends are helpless in their unconsious states he quickly makes his way down the rope to their position, feeling the grace and courage of Heronious filling his body (well either that or a whole lot of adrenaline!) and hopes to defend them from the creatures attacking in the night. 

OOC: decend to the 2 hangin' and get to a cool bad Hong Kong Action film action sequence with flyin' monsters....if nothing attacks this round try to get one of the CLW's into Xerxes throat..


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron is at -2 hp from his earlier tumble.




Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ashy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kiera: 



Spoiler



Yes, it would be possible.  They are hanging on either side of a rock outcropping.  The peak of the rock outcropping is about five feet wide (enough for one person to stand upon at a time.  By squatting down upon the rock outcropping, you could reach down and touch the heads of Baja and Xerxes without too much difficulty.  Yes, there are several within a move action of your location.



OOC: Everyone, please see the OOC: thread for a map that should clear some things up.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Tristan, initiative 11, ac 22, hp 60/64*

Tristan winces as the acid spray singes his skin, and curses as he watches his javelin fly straight past his foe.  He reaches over his back and draws his blade, watching his enemies as they circle.

[ooc - if enemies are in range, he'll draw blade as he moves to one and then attack 1d20+12 = (16) + 12 = *28*, 1d10+6 dmg, (1) + 6 = *7*
. . . otherwise he'll draw his sword and hold action to attack any enemy that approaches him, same numbers as above.]


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 24, 2004)

If Julian doesn't make it down to Baja and Xerxes safely or is too busy fighting off the flying creatures, Kiera will snag a glider and make for the edge, hoping to use it to guide and brake her descent to land as close as possible to her two unconscious companions, not to actually take flight.

*OR*

Otherwise, if Julian gets Xerxes up and moving, Kiera lets her voice carry to them "get Baja on his feet and get up here."  She'll then draw her mace, her voice intoning the words to a powerful prayer, building quietly they rise and golden motes of light begin collecting around its head, then she points it into the group of winged creatures and a pulse of energy flies up and explodes in a brilliant golden radiance.  







*OOC:*


Casts Holy Smite, targeted at the biggest group she can make out


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2004)

"Throw down your sword, call off your serpents, and surrender."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 29, 2004)

*ROUND 3*
_Initative:_
Kyron: 18
P.C. 17
Julian: 16
Bad guys: 16
Kiera: 13
Tristan: 11

Kyron sees that PC's evil-looking spell has the bat-winged creature held by the legs so the luminous takes a step back and starts to chant another war invocation creating a second sword to send after one of the acid spitters. His original sword of light continues to slash at the would-be freynapper, striking again on the creature’s back. Another rosy line blossoms on the thing’s wing, drawing a pain-laden growl from its fanged lips.

The newly conjured blade materializes with a flash of light, casting stark shadows on the frost-covered ground. It slashes at one of the winged snakes, but the creature seems just as agile and dexterous in the air as do its land-bound cousins; the sword misses utterly.

"Throw down your sword, call off your serpents, and surrender." the luminous intones with grim finality, his words trailed by a smoky wake in the frigid air.

“Stinking asherake!” P.C. spits the words like bile from his mouth, his eyes glowing with a feral light in the gloom. “I guess yer not so tough now that you’ve been grounded, eh? I’ll have your skull as a chamber pot a’fore I’m through!” With that, the frey quickly produces a small sack and a stub of a candle from his belt pouch, and begins casting, hissing and screeching horribly…

The asherake snarls silently and spits a long stream of saliva through its front clenched fangs. The stream nearly hits P.C., landing on the stone with a wet plop, but the frey is entrenched in his spell, and does not notice. The creature then looks to Kyron coldly, and in response to the luminous’ demand, simply states, “Never. Even to die in my Lord’s service is a gift, though I cannot be killed by weaklings and simpletons the likes of you.”

With a show of defiance and will that is utterly chilling, the creature ignores the snapping maws at his legs and raises his massive blade above his head with both hands. With a grunt, the asherake flings the weapon, end over end, towards Kyron.

One moment, Kyron is reeling at the thing’s unorthodox tactics, and the next, he is looking at the haft of the sword, sticking out of his chest, in complete disbelief…  His ears are filled with the thudding sounds of rushing blood and the coarse laughter of the creature before him, who is drawing a dagger and attacking the writhing tentacles around his legs.

Mid-way in his swing back towards the wall, the monk drops lightly onto the tiny spur of rock which supports his two wounded friends; letting the bulk of the rope slide back through his fingers, but retaining a firm hold on his tangible connection to his friends above. From there, it is child’s play for the monk to squat and reach down to pour the contents of the potion into Baja’s open mouth.

The albino half-orc sputters like a drowning man and his eyelids flutter open. A groan escapes his lips, but it is the groan of a living being, not of one who has passed into realms beyond…

It is then that Julian feels a light, wet fog fall upon the back of his neck and his hand. Fiery pinpricks of pain dance along behind the wetness and the monk smells the burning of flesh, cloth, hair and rope…

…then rope falls limp in his hands…

…a snake shoots by on bat-like wings…

At that same moment, Kiera is struck by three small arrows of ebony eldritch energy. Squinting at the pain, her eyes follow the arrows’ course only to see the asherake which she just hammered with her spell lower a smooth black wand – a smug smile upon its feline face. Then, the creature is gone, winking out of sight completely.

However, Kiera’s eyes, pointed heavenwards, spy something else of import. *Those same eyes widen with fear and surprise and the priestess quickly casts a spell, causing a new, small sun to blossom in the blackness to the east.  Several screams are left in the after-effects of the spell, and a bat-winged form plummets from the sky, trailing holy fire...*

Tristan winces as the acid spray singes his skin, and curses as he watches his javelin fly straight past his foe. He reaches over his back and draws his blade, watching his enemies as they circle… Two winged serpents close in on the knight, each flanking him. Chills run down the man’s spine as he senses the malevolent intellect behind the glittering eyes of the serpents and as one lunges in for the attack, his sword snaps out like metal lightening, flickering in the cold night air. The blade cuts down, severing the serpent cleanly behind its right bat-wing and cutting the thing completely in twain; it falls to the stone with a wet slap.

The other serpent, however, plunges its fangs into the base of the man’s neck just below the line where the skull affixes to the neck. The bite would have likely proven fatal for a lesser-armored man, but Tristan’s full plate easily deflects the razor sharp fangs. The winged snake withdraws, a look of disgust (if possible) crossing its serpentine features…

---------------------------------------------
OOC: Note I rolled randomly for Julian’s dispersal of the potion, seeing as he said Xerxes and Kiera said Baja…  Just so happened that Baja’s mouth was open – as usual – and so he got the potion first…

Kyron/Kiera: 



Spoiler



Rolled a nat 20 with a nat 19 on that one (and that was with the -4 for improvised weapon) – sorry, mate! Sword damage: 2d10+4: (9 + 7) + 4 = 20


Baja/Kiera: 



Spoiler



CLW potion: 1d8+25: (7)  + 25 = 32 hit points regained


Julian/Kiera: 



Spoiler



Acid damage: 5 points


Kiera: 



Spoiler



magical damage: 3d4+1: (3 + 4 + 1)  + 1 = 9; also, you see more asherake (three, or possibly four), incoming…I assume you want to cast holy smite there?


*Xerxes/Kiera: 



Spoiler



down another hp to -3


*
*Do not forget your elation bonuses!  *

Tristan: Cross one of those CLW potions off your list, please.

Baja: roll init!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 29, 2004)

*OOC:*


It said if Julian gets Xerxes on his feet, then she'll yell for him to get Baja on his feet.  Xerxes was the primary one to get up.  I had assumed that, reread my prior post and you'll notice that.

Elation's duration is 1 round per level, thus 7 rounds.
Deathwatch's duration is 10 minutes per level, thus 70 minutes.

Ashy:



Spoiler



Yes, it'll be aimed at those asherakes.  Holy crap that's one beefy cure light wounds potion.  Does Kiera take Acid damage again or is that just me being updated on conditions of our partymembers?



All: You might want to wait to see if Ashy goes back and has Xerxes up before posting.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tristan, initiative 11, ac 22, hp 60/64*

Tristan spares little time for the fallen serpent.  These things might be much more intelligent than they would seem, and they might radiate evil, but they seemed to have the same aversion to sharp steel that many such creatures shared.  He pivots swiftly for one encased in so much metal and brings his shield up to ward off any more acid even as his blade swings again and again at the second serpent.

[ooc - full attack at the second serpent, +12/+7, 1d10+6 dmg

(16)+12 = *28* to hit, (3)+6 = *9* dmg
(10)+7= *17* to hit, (9)+6 = *15* dmg


One potion has been removed.  Was that my rope that just got fried as well?  I assumed Raak was left sleeping back inside the cave.  However, he is still an NPC to the best of my knowledge.  Thus the correct answer is, Tristan did not carry him outside for the launch, after that where Raak went is up to Raak   I will make sure to mention if I specifically carry him anywhere.]


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 30, 2004)

"nggghhh..." Xerxes moans.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2004)

27/49 [no, cough, problem]

Kyron glances down at the sword impaling his chest in shocked surprise, the positive energy that composes his being leaking out and dispersing. His eyes harden and he raises them to the asherake before him.

"So be it."

Kyron gestures with one arm to the blade that was harrying the now dead serpent. With a snap he directs his blade to attack the asherake.

Kyron once again intones his war chant calling into being another blazing sword of light. With a gesture it flies at the Asherake to join its twins in combat with the fell being.

(range 170 feet, attack 18+4(wis)+5(BAB)=27 damage 1d8+2 (4 if hits).

(range 170 feet, attack 9+4(wis)+5(BAB)=18 damage 1d8+2 (8 if hits).

(range 170 feet, attack 13+4(wis)+5(BAB)=22 damage 1d8+2 (5 if hits).


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 30, 2004)

Julian 34/41

Finishing pouring the potion down the recipiants mouth, Julian yells If you got a healing potion my half orc friend, see if you can get it to our companion. I'll guard us as best as I can. Saying so he takes a position as best as he can on the percarious rock face to guard against being attacked from the flying enemies...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 30, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ashy:
> ...




OOC: Ferrix: Thanks for the duration info, also: 



Spoiler



Roger on aiming...  Yea, Father hooked you guys up on the healing potions before you left...    Kiera does not take acid damage again - I was merely informing you due to your deathwatch.



*All:* Baja is up, Xerxes is down.  If I was confused, you can bet that PCs in the height of a battle would be too.  Them's the breaks.    Also, everyone re-read my post above - look for the bold updates in the OOC area...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [ooc - Was that my rope that just got fried as well?]




Nope - it was the one P.C. brought.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 2, 2004)

"More winged beasts coming in from the east.  Get Xerxes on his feet now."  Her voice is strong and stern, a mother hoping to ward her children from danger, then it shifts to a quiet mantra regarding the morning sun.  As the mantra continues she raises her shield invoking the blazing sun of Pelor upon it, creating a thin shaft of light which leaps into the sky and bursts into the radiance of a rising sun.









*OOC:*



-Spellcraft +4 to see if I could determine what the Asherake did to disappear (free action)
-Spontaneously cast Sunrise in place of Create Food and Water at a close clump of winged baddies (standard action) (rng 40 ft., 10 ft. radius burst, dmg 2d6; 4d6 vs. those to which sunlight is harmful or unnatural; 7d6 vs. undead, fungi, molds, oozes and slimes; blinds; reflex save negates blindness and halves damage)


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 7, 2004)

**Deleted for prosperity's sake**


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

*ROUND 4*
_Initative:_
Kyron: 18
P.C. 17
Julian: 16
Bad guys: 16
Kiera: 13
Tristan: 11
Baja: 11

"More winged beasts coming in from the east. Get Xerxes on his feet now." Her voice is strong and stern, a mother hoping to ward her children from danger; then it shifts to a quiet mantra regarding the morning sun...

Kyron glances down at the sword impaling his chest in shocked surprise, the positive energy that composes his being leaking out and dispersing. His eyes harden and he raises them to the asherake before him.

"So be it."

Kyron gestures with one arm to the blade that was harrying the now dead serpent. With a snap he directs his blade to attack the asherake.

Kyron once again intones his war chant calling into being another blazing sword of light. With a gesture it flies at the Asherake to join its twins in combat with the fell being.

The blazing blades of pure energy strike with lethal coordination. The first drives deeply into the asherake’s back, piercing a lung and causing a fount of blood to spurt from the creature’s nose.  Jerking reflexively, the creature’s back arches, which leaves his midsection exposed; the second blade draws a long red arc that is quickly adorned with entrails.  To his credit, it is not until now that the asherake screams, but he does so only shortly.  The last of Kyron’s conjured blade’s drives upward though the bottom of the jaw, piercing the asherake’s brain and snapping his mouth shut with a sickening crack.

Just as the asherake tumbles to the ground in a blood and gore-spattered heap, P.C.’s spell culimantes with the lighting and subsequent snuffing of the candle. The spooling smoke coalesces into the massive form of a crimson red scorpion. The creature is large – easily as big as Kyron or Tristan – and is covered with barbed and serrated plates that exude the smell of ash and brimstone. Its wicked claws are serrated and the poison-dripping, barbed tail would make some fiends green with envy. The creature’s small eyes look more like a row of small blazing fires than ocular organs and the twitching mouthparts, draining acrid saliva, spasm in hunger and anticipation.

The frey leaps atop the creature and directs it to sting the asherake (as he puts it, “for good measure”) and then guards the luminous. “Quick, heal yourself!” the frey tells Kyron, “we’ll cover ya”… At that moment, one of the flying serpents zips by and sprays the unsuspecting frey with acid, who promptly howls as his fur is singed. The ebony mouth-tentacles snap at the dead flesh of the asherake, heedless of the pain (or lack thereof) which they cause.

Finishing pouring the potion down the recipient’s mouth, Julian yells, “If you got a healing potion my half-orc friend, see if you can get it to our companion. I'll guard us as best as I can.” Saying so he takes a position as best as he can on the precarious rock face to guard against being attacked from the flying enemies...

The monk has just gotten his feet under him when suddenly something slams into him with enough force to blast the air from his lungs and crack several ribs. For the span of three heartbeats, the form of an asherake with a large, double-headed hammer streaks past Julian and then winks back into oblivion. Only its mocking, growling laugh is left in its wake.

…As Kiera’s mantra continues she raises her shield invoking the blazing sun of Pelor upon it, creating a thin shaft of light which leaps into the sky and bursts into the radiance of a rising sun. As the sun rises, Kiera also has the breath knocked out from her as three more ebon arrows hammer into her back; she spins just in time to see her now familiar asherake enemy wink out of sight.  

The light from her sunlight spell fades; yet another mini sun sets in the frigid Arena sky this night. The asherake seem less phased by the spell this time, shrugging off the blazing effects with minimal effort and results. Two swoop down towards Kiera, each grabbing her by an arm – they lift her up into the sky, roaring with success at so easily snagging their quarry.

A small, metallic disk lands on the stone to Tristan’s right. He takes little notice of it, until it erupts into electrical energy that crackles and leaps onto his very person!  White hot fire races up and down his person and he can smell his own flesh cook as well as his own hair crisp.

Tristan grits his teeth through the pain and spares little time for the fallen serpent. These things might be much more intelligent than they would seem, and they might radiate evil, but they seemed to have the same aversion to sharp steel that many such creatures shared. He pivots swiftly for one encased in so much metal and brings his shield up to ward off any more acid even as his blade swings again and again at the second serpent. The blade arcs left and then right, throwing blood into the night sky in both directions.

The serpent falls to the ground, writhing, in three separate pieces.

"nggghhh..." Xerxes moans.

Baja manages to free himself from his severed half of the gaunt glider (which still holds the macrabe remains of poor Yarish) which plummets into the darkness below like an anchor. He pulls himself up with his right hand, using the psion’s sticky goo as a rope while fishing out a healing potion with his left. By the time he has inched up to the top of the rock, he realizes three things; first, for every inch he gains on the rock outcropping, Xerxes slides further towards oblivion; second, he and Xerxes are still firmly attached by the psionic goo – if Xerxes falls, Baja will very likely follow; third, there ain’t a whole lot of room on this little nub of rock that he is lying on, what with Julian dancing around fighting with thin air!
------------------------------------------------
OOC:
Julian: 



Spoiler



12 points of damage


Tristan: 



Spoiler



electrical damage:18


Xerxes: 



Spoiler



down to -4


Baja: 



Spoiler



please see the OOC thread 


Kiera: 



Spoiler



magical damage: 3d4+1: (4 + 4 + 3)  + 1 = 12;
Spellcraft check: 1d20+4: (8)  + 4 = 12  - it might be a ring or an amulet type effect
P.C. is down 6 more points
You can read the spoilers immediately above this one


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Julian  24/41

Controlling his breath to ease the agony caused by the brutal blow to his side by his elusive enemy, Julian focuses on his envirnment. Keeping a look out for an ememy which could appear at any time he readys himself to strike as the foul creature appears.
OOC:Hold action until attacked...then strike.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 7, 2004)

Seeing his second in command gurgle his juices up over his chest, Baja does his best to pull Xerxes up by the gooey length of.... Umm. Goo? Then he'll pour a potion of healing into his mouth, clamp it shut and hold his nose so the Xeph can do nothing but swallow it.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Seeing his second in command gurgle his juices up over his chest, Baja does his best to climb down so he can get a healing potion into Xerses' mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baja: 



Spoiler



You and Xerxes are connected by a long thread of sticky goo - it might be that the best way to help him is not to climb down to him - cause really, there's no where to climb down to (just a drop) - but rather to pull him up to you.  Just thought I might provide a little insight.  Maybe I'm not describing things properly....  :\


----------



## Voadam (Dec 7, 2004)

27<34>/49 [no, cough, problem]

Kyron calls out a potent invocation and his being erupts in blazing divine power.

With a gesture he sends his swords of light to assault the asherake carrying the captain.

(range 170 feet, attack 16+4(wis)+7(BAB)=27 damage 1d8+2 (5 if hits).

(range 170 feet, attack 17+4(wis)+7(BAB)=28 damage 1d8+2 (5 if hits).

(range 170 feet, attack 5+4(wis)+7(BAB)=16 damage 1d8+2 (3 if hits).

ooc divine power spell, BAB increases to 7, +7 temp hp, and a +6 strength enhancement bonus.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> With a gesture he sends his swords of light to assault the asherake carrying the captain.




There are two - which one?  One has her by the right arm and the other has her by the left...


----------



## Voadam (Dec 7, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> There are two - which one?  One has her by the right arm and the other has her by the left...




The one holding her right arm so if it is freed she can cast or strike the other one.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

OOC: Gotcha


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 8, 2004)

**OOC: Changed**


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2004)

"Return her or die like your fellows!"


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 10, 2004)

*Tristan, initiative 11, ac 22, hp 42/64*

Tristan glances upwards as he sees Kiera pulled skywards.  Pulling his eyes down again he focuses his efforts on the foes around him before dealing with the new problem.

[ooc - move to attack any serpents nearby (one near PC?) +12, 1d10+6 dmg

(12)+12 = 24 to hit, (4)+6 = 10 dmg

Could I get a rundown of remaining enemies and their dispositions?  How many serpents, how many Asherakes, where are they, etc.]


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Kiera grits her teeth, struggles to loosen her mace arm from one of the creatures grip.

Ummm... Grapple check to break grapple with one creature; roll 17 + BAB 4 + Str 2 = 23.  Since I can't seem to do anything else, suggestions anyone?  Oh yeah, Ashy how far to the ground?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Ashy how far to the ground?



  About 25 feet


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

In that case, she'll try to wrest herself from both creatures grips.  A "little" fall won't entirely kill me, heck I was thinking of jumping something worse earlier.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 20, 2004)

"nnnggggghhhh" Xerxes moans again.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Map at the beginning of Round 5​
*ROUND 5*
_Initative:_
Kyron: 18
P.C. 17
Julian: 16
Bad guys: 16
Kiera: 13
Tristan: 11
Baja: 11

Kyron calls out a potent invocation and his being erupts in blazing divine power. With a gesture he sends his swords of light to assault the asherake carrying the captain.

The three blades zip through the black sky as easily as they did through asherake flesh – two of the three slice into the unsuspecting creature on Kiera’s right side, causing it to howl in pain.  It instinctively lets go of the woman, whirling in mid-flight to face this new aggressor. At first, it seems taken aback but its keen eyes, used to battle, soon find their mark – Kyron.  Deftly diving under the blades of light, the asherake swoops down on the shining man, bearing down on him with its massive, serrated blade.

P.C. hisses at the fluttering snakes and snarls something in a guttural, horrific tongue.  The fiendish scorpion scissors with both claws, neatly slicing one of the flying snakes in half.  Gore rains down and its mouthpieces quickly begin wiggling, snatching up what it can as it strikes out with its stinger, but misses the other winged snake by scant inches.  The frey utters a spell and four barbed arrowheads the color of molten lead streak forth from his paw and blast the other to bloody bits.

Controlling his breath to ease the agony caused by the brutal blow to his side by his elusive enemy, Julian focuses on his environment. Keeping a look out for an enemy, which could appear at any time, he readies himself to strike as the foul creature appears.

He does not have to wait long – a sudden rush of wind to his right warns him that his enemy has banked around the crag upon which he crouches. The monks’ battle honed reflexes take over and he lashes out, hand and fingers extended and connects with his invisible target just as he feels the blow of the hammer on his shoulder.  Julian smiles, despite the pain, as he hears cartilage shatter in the asherake’s throat.

A look of utter confusion crosses over his enemy’s face – could he talk, that is, if Julian’s hand was not halfway through its neck – he would likely ask his enemy how he could attack something that he could not see…

The horribly wounded asherake staggers back into thin air, wings flopping slowly, as if still in shock at the incredible warrior before him.  Blood fountains from his ruined throat, but he cups a hand over it, in an effort to stop the flow.

Meanwhile, the asherake to the south of Tristan wheels back around and seeing that its original quarry (Julian – this is the asherake that sliced through the rope) was engaged, roars a challenge to the knight in shining armor. Swooping down with incredible speed, the creature braces his massive sword for a dive-bomb-like attack.  He hits Tristan hard and his blade punches through shield and armor and pierces the knight’s body beneath.  Blood explodes out the back of Tristan’s armor and his mouth as the massive slab of serrated metal wedges itself through his soft innards, but the creature is not finished. Flapping its massive, bat-like wings and pulling hard with its corded arms, it yanks the serrated blade back out the way it came, doing nearly as much damage again. The creature roars in triumph and shakes the blade aloft, spattering its own face and body with the lifeblood of its chosen prey.

The last living flying snake screeches – a sound akin to the cry of a hawk combined with a feral hiss and arrows its way towards P.C.  As soon as it is in range, the creature sprays a cloud of acid over the frey and his conjured mount.  P.C. yowls in pain as more fur sizzles and smokes but the massive arachnid beneath him seems heedless of the potent rain – it is busy feasting on the remains of its attacker’s brethren.

The asherake bearing down on Kyron hits – a glancing blow, but it draws forth the luminious’ glowing life-essence nonetheless.

The remaining asherake grappling Kiera, struggling until now to compensate for her full weight being suddenly laid upon him, growls at the wiggling warrioress and tries to lay a second claw to her.

Kiera grits her teeth, struggles to loosen her mace arm from one of the creatures grip.

Her resistance works in her favor, as does the departure of the other asherake and the creature above her finally decides that she is not worth the immediate effort and lets her go. As Kiera drops to the stone, however, the asherake roars, draws its blade and dives, following her to the ground…

Finally, the asherake with the hole seared through his breastplate reappears, save this time it is near Baja.  The half-orc, busy pulling the dead-weight form of Xerxes up is helpless as the creature snarls and fires three ebon arrows from its wand and then blinks out of sight. The arrows slam home into the back of the half-orc and he just barely (OOC: you made your Spot check, Baja) catches glimpse of his nebulous attacker before he vanishes.

Tristan, his head still reeling from the attack and the pain, steels himself and focuses on the form of the celebrating creature before him. He thrusts outwards and upwards, catching the foolish asherake in the thigh and slicing upwards into its bladder and intestines. Sour-smelling and acrid urine, combined with blood and bile rains down on Tristan’s face, but the stalwart knight holds his ground against the creature…

Seeing his second in command gurgle his juices up over his chest, Baja does his best to pull Xerxes up by the gooey length of.... Umm. Goo?

"nnnggggghhhh" Xerxes moans again.

Grimacing at the burning pain in his back, Baja then pours a potion of healing into the Xeph’s mouth, clamp it shut and hold his nose so he can do nothing but swallow it.
---------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:
Kyron: 



Spoiler



sword damage: 8



Julian: 



Spoiler



Unconfirmed crit!   You take 3 points of damage from a glancing hammer blow



Tristan: 



Spoiler



Yeeouch!  27 points of sword damage!



Kyron: 



Spoiler



7 points of sword damage



Baja: 



Spoiler



11 points of damage from magic



Kiera: 



Spoiler



17 points of falling damage, you can read all the spoilers here, save P.C.’s below, unless you speak Abyssal, of course.



Xerxes: 



Spoiler



CLW potion: 1d8+25: (8)  + 25 = 33 hit points regained



For those that know Abyssal, here is what P.C. said: 



Spoiler



Snap them, break them, sting them and rake them, my pet!



Map at the end of Round 5​
PLEASE NOTE: The hammer-wielding asherake is no longer invisible, he appears very much so _stunned_ at this moment.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

*Xerxes; 29 HP (+33 from -4, right?)*

"What the..."   the Xeph says as he chokes back to life.  The look on Baja's face more than tells the Xeph everything he needs to know.  Quickly, Xerxes looks around the battlefield and notices the dangerous situation that Julian, Baja and he are in.  Uttering strange tonal sounds, the Xeph's eyes begin to glow a bright teal as psychic energy coalesces around him.  The energy fires forth into Julian, lifting him off of the ground and placing him gently on the top, where more level and safer ground can be found.

((Xerxes manifests Telekinetic force to lift Julian and place him up top.  Xerxes is just 10 hp down, assuming my calc in the title is correct.))


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2004)

26/49 

"Have at thee!"

Kyron smites the spawn of darkness with his spiked gauntlet in a state of elation as he is filled with divine power
(attack 19+6(str)+7 (BAB) =32 damage d8+6=8 
iterative 9+6+7=22 for 8.)

The swords of light continue their assault 

(range 170 feet, attack 19+4(wis)+7(BAB)=29 damage 1d8+2 (8 if hits). 11+4+7=22 to confirm 6 damage if crit.)
12+4+2=18 for iterative, 10 damage if hit.

(range 170 feet, attack 13+4(wis)+7(BAB)=24 damage 1d8+2 (5 if hits). 10+4+2=16 for iterative with 6 damage.

(range 170 feet, attack 16+4(wis)+7(BAB)=27 damage 1d8+2 (10 if hits). 15+4+2=21 for iterative 8 damage if hit))


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 22, 2004)

*Tristan, initiative 11, ac 22, hp 15/64*

Tristan clenches his teeth and tries to ignore the burning pain running through his body.  His eyesight blurs in front of him and he is all too aware of his own lifeblood flowing over his body.  Still, he tightens his grip on his blade and swings it with all his remaining strength at the enemy hovering in front of him.



[ooc - full attack +12/+7, 1d10+6 dmg

1d20 + 12 = (15) + 12 = *27* 1d20+6 = (10) + 6 = *16*
1d20 + 7 = (6) + 7 = *13* 1d10+6 = (2) + 6 = *8*]


ashy:  



Spoiler



I don't know if it's too late for me to mention this, but it technically would have occured at the end of the round anyways.  So it may be too late, but if the creature moved to me and attacked, then I should have actually been able to get in a full attack, and thus a second swing which I hadn't listed because I assumed I'd need to move to attack anything.

1d20 + 7 = (13) + 7 = 20 1d10+6 = (1) + 6 = 7


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Tristan: [sblock]No prob, I'll tack it onto your next turn - fair?  [/sblock]


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 22, 2004)

*Baja - Half Orc Barbarian 7, Hp's 37(23)/76(62)*

Howling in pain, eyes that would've glowed red if they could, spittle launched on foul breath winds, Baja whirls to where he saw the lion-man. His periferal vision wasn't the best, but he was pretty sure of where the thing had launched it's searing pain giving missiles. In mid-whirl, he brought his club to bear and using the momentum, aimed a slam where he guessed his target should be.



Spoiler



Rage! >_< Stats for next 7 rounds = Str24 Con18 Will+5 AC16 HP's+14 **Att+15 +16(d20 roll)=31, Dam 1d10(7)+8+1d6(5)=20** 
Ashy: Did you include my barbarian dam reduction of (a massive) 1 in that damage total from the wand? 3 missiles would mean an extra (and handy) 3 HP's more!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baja: [sblock]I did not, sorry about that, feel free to adjust your hps accordingly...[/sblock]


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 22, 2004)

A bit taken aback by now one moment being engaged guarding his friends, and the next surrounded by an energy and then lifted to the top of the craig to better footing, Julian takes a moment to get his bearing then moves to engage an enemy within his reach.

OOC: not really sure where I am on the top of the cliff face, so hopefully Julian will be able to engage an ememy with hth melee weapons..(literally...)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 23, 2004)

OOC: Julian is still in E5, but is now on top of the spire as oppossed to on the out-jutting bit of stone.  Basically, you were lifted directly up and then back a few feet...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

*OOC:*


Where is Kiera after her fall? - Sorry for the delay, haven't had internet for about a week


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 4, 2005)

OOC: Thanks Ashy...well looks like Julian will engage the snake then...seems to be closest living enemy..


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 4, 2005)

OOC Just waiting for his next go, but Xerxes will do the same thing with Baja as he did with Julian


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

Updated Map, as requested...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

As a forum moderator I need to close this thread for being close to or over 500 posts. If someone could please create the continuation thread (probably the DM) and then email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com, I can take care of that quickly.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

NEW IC thread
NEW OOC thread


----------

